
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (November 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (November 2013) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6653426
======
sdevlin
Matasano - New York City, Chicago, San Francisco Bay Area

We test software for vulnerabilities.

Sorry, that's too clinical - the reality is that we torture and flay software,
twisting it to serve our nefarious ends.

If that sounds like fun, consider applying.

NO PRIOR APPSEC EXPERIENCE IS REQUIRED. Just a keen technical acumen and a
thirst for blood.

Perks: crazy-smart coworkers, health benefits, free books, etc. For more
information, visit
[http://www.matasano.com/careers/](http://www.matasano.com/careers/)

FEED YOUR HEAD:

As a bonus, try your hand at this problem from our never-before-published set
of crypto challenges:
[https://gist.github.com/sdevlin/52e1d8898bda7ad35567](https://gist.github.com/sdevlin/52e1d8898bda7ad35567)

It's not required, but writing code to solve this problem would be a good way
to get our attention. For more information on the crypto challenges, visit
[http://www.matasano.com/articles/crypto-
challenges/](http://www.matasano.com/articles/crypto-challenges/)

~~~
tptacek
If you've only seen the first set of our crypto challenges (you have to finish
the first 8 problems before you get the next set), and you're wondering what
the remaining 56 (soon to be 64) problems are like, the crypto challenge Sean
just posted is much more representative of the whole than anything in set 1.

We use set 1 primarily to weed out people who aren't serious about writing
code.

~~~
carise
If I've submitted solutions (or what I thought was solutions...) for the first
8 problems, and I don't hear back, does that mean I need to keep working on
it? I did submit code.

~~~
tptacek
We're extremely backed up, mostly because of Mail 7. We'll clear out the
backlog this weekend, and, moving forward, we're sending challenges out 2 sets
at a time.

~~~
carise
Thanks so much! Sorry for being anxious :\

------
old-gregg
We're Rackspace cloud infrastructure team. We solve hard problems building
products that other developers use and love. We're looking for smart
Linux/Python software engineers located in San Francisco, Austin or San
Antonio. We'll relocate you if needed.

About our team:

    
    
        - We love Linux and open standards.
        - We solve problems with software and hardware. We love hardware.
        - Our favorite GUI is ssh/bash, preferably served grey on black.
        - We deploy to many data centers all over the globe.
        - We have a hot key for everything.
        - Some of us have never dragged or dropped anything.
    

About you:

    
    
        - You believe the actor-model concurrency is a better idea.
        - You are an intellectually curious US-based hacker.
        - You want to have an enormous impact on a product developers love.
        - You know what an architecture astronaut is and you're not one.
        - You want to learn from us and you have something to teach.
        - You've managed your own memory on multiple occasions (successfully).
    

We need help with:

    
    
        - Running software at scale. Running it well. We want to re-invent a data center.
        - Hacking on OpenStack/Python, especially on Nova.
        - Systems-level hacking: PXE Booting, BMCc, iDRACs, hardware management.
        - Controlling the new generation of network devices and SDNs.
        - Good knowledge of Python and Twisted is helpful but not mandatory.
    

Also, if you're a hacker who're generally unhappy with the state of cloud
hosting - or generally with hosting - and want to do something about it, we
want to talk to you.

Lets chat: ev.kontsevoy@rackspace.com

~~~
davidddavidson
> \- You believe the actor-model concurrency is a better idea.

Better than using stateful concurrency? If you have read "Concepts,
Techniques, and Models of Computer Programming" you would see that each
approach is not necessarily "better", they each have their own unique
advantages and disadvantages

To quote from CTM: The message-passing approach is often the best for multi-
agent programs, i.e., programs that consist of autonomous entities (“agents”)
that communicate with each other. The shared-state approach is often the best
for data-centered programs, i.e., programs that consist of a large repository
of data (“database”) that is accessed and updated concurrently. Both
approaches can be used together for different parts of the same application.

~~~
ssudore
To Whom It May Concern,

My name is Sam Sudore, I am a seasoned technical professional with over 20
years of management and business experience. I live in Seattle and conduct a
lot of business in San Francisco. I represent a small but talented group of
Ruby and Java developers based right at the boarder of Mexico. We have helped
a lot of companies achieve their goals while keeping their expenses in check.
If you are interested we would love the opportunity to discuss your
development needs to see if we may be of service. Give me a call anytime if
you would like to discuss this further.

Regards, Sam Sudore 425-471-3133

------
will_critchlow
Distilled, London - Front End Developer

[http://www.distilled.net/jobs/creative-front-end-
developer/](http://www.distilled.net/jobs/creative-front-end-developer/)

Distilled is looking for a front-end developer to work on all sorts of fun
projects. You’ll be a recent graduate or someone with a few year’s experience.
We’re more interested in hiring the right person than the number of years
under your belt.

You’d be joining a fun, sociable office with a great culture and work-life
balance. Perks include weekly beer o’clock, bi-monthly parties, a Mario Kart
room, table football, and a personal happiness & productivity budget (which
you can choose to spend however you want - anything from training courses to
noise-cancelling headphones and iPads).

£30,000 to £35,000 - with opportunity for rapid salary growth (we're also
willing to consider any reasonable salary request). Applying takes 3 minutes -
just send your CV and some examples of your work.

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be able and willing to work
at our Amsterdam office.

Silk (www.silk.co) is looking for Javascript, TypeScript and Haskell
engineers.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
content that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end.

Silk is well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the
city center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [http://jobs.silk.co/](http://jobs.silk.co/)

~~~
zerr
Interesting, it is several years since you've launched and still unable to
sponsor a work permit/relocation? (especially considering that for
Netherlands, it is quite easy).

~~~
salar
Does the post imply that we don't? If so I should edit it.

Please do reach out to us if you're interested. The answer is it depends on
your situation and nationality, but we definitely help with this.

~~~
zerr
I understand "must be able" as that the person is already able to work in
Netherlands. Nice that the misunderstanding is cleared, I believe you'll
receive a bunch of more applications now ;)

------
hyfen
Toronto, ShopLocket

ShopLocket is the fastest way to add ecommerce functionailty to any web site,
whether that's adding a simple shopping cart or taking preorders and charging
later.

At ShopLocket, we're currently spending a lot of time on: \- building a
product that can live anywhere throught the magic of third-party Javascript \-
turning our simple service into an API that other developers can build on top
of \- designing a tool that gets out of the way when it has to but be
intuitive and pleasant to use when it can't \- investing in automated testing
so that we can adapt our codebase without (too much) stress and deploy
confidently \- giving ourselves a quantified view into how both buyers and
sellers use our platform

We do our work in Rails, AngularJS, Coffeescript, Sass, deployed on Heroku;
however, we're reaching that exciting stage where we're running into some of
the limits of what these tools can do well.

We're looking for a VP Engineering, Backend Developer, Front-end Developer.

In exchange for your passion and expertise, we can offer a competitive salary,
a great office in downtown Toronto, full benefits, and access to a variety of
stimulants and depressants, where legal and appropriate.

Please get in touch: andrew@shoplocket.com

------
ZoFreX
London, UK - full time mid-level and senior developers

Zipcar ( [http://www.zipcar.com](http://www.zipcar.com) ) is the world's
largest car-sharing company. We're trying to build a world where car club
members outnumber car owners in major cities around the globe.

The mobile app is a key part of Zipcar's strategy for the future, so we have
created a new mobile engineering team based in the UK.

We're looking for developers to help us take our mobile apps to the next
level. Experience with mobile is a big plus of course, but we are more
concerned with good general development skills - we can teach you the mobile
stuff!

If you join us, you will be:

* Working on exciting 'greenfield' projects

* Writing native Android code

* Part of an empowered team making tough decisions about our infrastructure, technology, and working practices

* Working as part of an Agile Scrum team and helping us continuously improve our process and product

* Helping us define TDD best practices (prior TDD experience isn't essential)

We foster a culture of learning and continuous improvement, so if you enjoy
teaching, sharing ideas, pair programming, and having time to read books at
work, get in touch!

A longer description of our job openings is available here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3xiT7gwA](http://jobvite.com/m?3xiT7gwA) . You can apply
through Jobvite or contact us at mobile-jobs@zipcar.co.uk with applications or
any questions you have.

We are not interested in talking to recruitment agencies at this time.

------
schoen
The Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) is hiring a Web Developer and a Staff
Technologist in San Francisco.

[https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities/jobs](https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities/jobs)

------
jslatts
NYC or SFO Full-Time and Interns - Dev, Devops, Design - Major League Soccer
Digital

MLS Digital is hiring developers, operations developers, and UX designers at
all levels.

My team manages the development and operations for web, mobile web, and APIs
across the entire league (20 sites) and the products we build are used by
millions. We are very forward thinking for a sports league. Our CMS is built
on Drupal and our matchcenter and APIs run on Node.js, and we are constantly
evaluating new tools and technology.

Specific job descriptions are here:
[http://www.mlssoccer.com/jobs/opportunities](http://www.mlssoccer.com/jobs/opportunities),
but the bottom line is that we are looking for people who are passionate about
software and soccer. If this is you (even if the job descriptions don't match
exactly) we would love to hear from you!

Drop me a line! justin dot slattery at mlssoccer.com or @jdslatts on twitter.

------
DoubleMalt
Vienna, AT - full time machine learning enthusiast

(local in Vienna, the city with the best quality of life in the world
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/austria/972...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/austria/9721455/Vienna-
has-the-best-quality-of-life-and-Baghdad-the-worst.html), we can provide
relocation assistance)

We, nextSociety Inc want to help people find and connect to the subset of
their social network contacts that is actually relevant to them.

To achieve this we need people that like hard challenges, want to work with
cutting edge natural language processing and machine learning tools, and know
that to deliver value to the customer even the loftiest algorithms have to be
glued together with solid software craftsmanship.

We are a python shop with the frontend written in Backbone for fast
prototyping, but strongly believe that real programming talent is not language
bound.

We have an office in the center of Vienna in walking distance to innumerable
bars and pubs, regular happy hours and regularly host guest start ups to
cooperate and learn from each other.

If you are interested or know someone who is, shoot me
(christoph@nextsociety.com) or our CTO (ben@nextsociety.com) a mail,
recruiters shouldn't bother.

------
westi
Worldwide Telecommute / REMOTE Automattic is currently hiring for a variety of
positions including for new VIP Wranglers

We are passionate about making the web a better place and are strong believers
in Open Source. We build WordPress.com, contribute to the WordPress Open
Source project ([http://wordpress.org](http://wordpress.org)) and work on a
lot of other really cool stuff including Gravatar and Akismet. Join us if you
are passionate about making the web a better place.

Through our WordPress.com VIP program, we provide support, hosting, training,
and other services to some of the biggest and best WordPress sites on the web.
Our engineers (affectionately called VIP Wranglers) are responsible for
providing support to all of our customers, building and shaping our products,
and just generally Making Stuff Go.

Head here to read more - [http://automattic.com/work-with-us/vip-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/vip-wrangler/)

We also have a number of other open opportunities -
[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/)

------
aturley
Company: TheLadders ([http://www.theladders.com](http://www.theladders.com))

Location: New York, New York

Position: Full-time on-site software engineer

We are looking for great software engineers to help us match people with the
perfect jobs. If you are committed to building solid software as part of a
cross-functional team, we would love to hear from you. Our current stack
includes JavaScript, iOS, JVM languages (Java, Scala, Clojure), MySQL,
Couchbase, ElasticSeach, and RabbitMQ. While it is nice to find people who
have experience in these areas, the first qualities we look for are curiosity
and a willingness to learn how to do new things.

As an engineer you will help us tackle big technical problems. We have
millions of users and thousands of jobs, with historical data going back
nearly a decade. In order to provide our users with an experience that they
are willing to pay for, we need to build smart, scalable solutions. You will
be at the heart of this, designing and building products using your skills and
the best available technologies.

We are committed to taking care of our engineers. We offer competitive pay,
comprehensive benefits, and unlimited vacations. We also want to help our
engineers grow. Inside the office you'll see this in things like our
onboarding process ([http://dev.theladders.com/2013/03/theladders-on-boarding-
a-r...](http://dev.theladders.com/2013/03/theladders-on-boarding-a-
retrospective/)), code reviews, technical discussions, and our developer blog
([http://dev.theladders.com](http://dev.theladders.com)). Outside of the
office it will take the form of conferences and training programs, paid for by
the company.

If you would like to learn more, please send me an email at
aturley@theladders.com.

------
leeny
Udacity - Mountain View - F/T

At Udacity, we're working on fixing higher education. Since our first online
AI class (co-taught by Sebastian Thrun and Peter Norvig), we've grown to
hundreds of thousands of students and have course offerings in computer
science, physics, biology, entrepreneurship and more.

We also recently the world's first accredited, top-notch CS master’s degree
completely online for a fraction of the price in partnership with Georgia
Tech. You can see HN discussion about that here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6509335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6509335)

We're looking for:

\- Front-end, back-end, and full-stack engineers. To read more about our stack
and what we're working on, go here: [http://qr.ae/NuSm7](http://qr.ae/NuSm7)

\- iOS engineers to work on our first-ever iPad offering

\- A Curriculum Director to help us build out our first comprehensive computer
science curriculum

Sounds interesting? Email jobs+hn@udacity.com

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were recently named one of "50 Disruptive
Companies in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is
still fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) .

If you love data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that
you're smart and get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience
with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
jasontan
Sift Science - San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

Sift Science ([http://siftscience.com](http://siftscience.com)) uses large-
scale machine learning to fight online fraud. It's a problem that cost U.S.
merchants > $10B last year, and 70% of it is organized crime. Attacks have
rapidly evolved in breadth and depth, but current rule-based systems don't
scale. We're looking for engineers of all flavors -- distributed systems, web
development, data visualization, and of course, machine learning. We're a
tight-knit team that likes board games, yummy food, and solving challenging
technical problems. Check out
[https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs) We're also
looking for account managers, integration engineers, and someone to lead our
B2B marketing efforts.

Feel free to email me personally - jason at siftscience dot com

~~~
joshAg
what languages do you guys use primarily?

~~~
jasontan
Java and Ruby, with a bit of Python on the side!

------
frederickcook
Moveline (TechStars NYC '12) is transforming an industry older than the
internal combustion engine.

We’re looking for a solid full-stack javascript engineer who loves Settlers of
Catan, remote development, and can tell the difference between an IPA and a
Lager.

ABOUT US

We’re passionate about building software that dramatically improves the
customer experience, end-to-end, around moving. Our web product is at the
heart of it.

We are also working with a world-class set of investors and advisors, who
you’ll have the opportunity to meet and interact with on a regular basis.

ABOUT YOU

\- You are fluent in Javascript – our stack is MEAN:
Mongo/Express/Angular/Node (and Backbone) – and you are interested in Golang,
which we're using to build out some sweet services

\- You are passionate about code and elegant solutions as well as user
experience, and want to work with others who are similarly so. You can’t sleep
at night knowing you left something not DRY’d and tested

\- You have architected and developed end-to-end products that are currently
running business applications on a production environment

\- You have an obsessive attention to detail

\- You thrive when you are working closely with others on a small team

\- You want to build stuff that solves real human problems

\- You can explain the differences, chemical and philosophical, between a
lager and an IPA

\- You have a panic attack if you don’t push code before noon

\- You don’t care that the moving industry isn’t sexy

\- You would rather make money than make the front page of TechCrunch (though
we do that too)

COMPENSATION

Market salary and meaningful equity is available. We’re primarily a remote
engineering team, with the company (ops, marketing, customer service) based in
Las Vegas in the heart of Tony Hsieh’s Downtown Project. Hackers in Vegas or
remote in the US welcome.

Full Time or Contract-to-Hire only please. No freelancers or recruiters need
apply.

[https://www.moveline.com/careers#senior-
engineer](https://www.moveline.com/careers#senior-engineer) or
founders@moveline.com

~~~
krakensden
Are you concerned at all that your job posting may be unnecessarily gendered?
I understand that lots of people enjoy board games and beer, but in America
they have a lot of strong associations with male-only culture.

~~~
tbrooks
If you would've clicked through and seen that one of the co-founders was
female, maybe we could've avoided this comment.

~~~
krakensden
I did click through before I wrote it. It looked like the 'programmer' side of
the business was entirely male. That doesn't really mean anything- there's not
enough female programmers to go around- but it didn't assuage any of my
worries about the post.

I might be a little sensitive though. Before I read that, I had just sent the
thread to a woman I know who is looking for a new job, and her immediate
reaction was "I don't want to work with brogrammers."

------
gatsby
42Floors ([http://42floors.com/](http://42floors.com/))

San Francisco, CA

We're looking for extremely talented people to help us bring the commercial
real estate industry into the 21st century.

Hiring experienced full stack engineers, back-end engineers, inside
salespeople, and account managers. (Apply:
[http://42floors.com/jobs](http://42floors.com/jobs))

All positions are full time, SF-based. We are also accepting full-time or
part-time SF-based interns.

YC W12, 17 full time employees, $18m in funding from NEA, Bessemer, Thrive, SV
Angel, etc. ([http://42floors.com/investors](http://42floors.com/investors))

Learn more about us here:
[http://42floors.com/press](http://42floors.com/press) or email me with any
questions!

------
ryeguy
North American Bancard

Company Overview:

North American Bancard is a privately held multifaceted payment solutions
provider. Our team of 750+ employees within NAB and affiliate entities
facilitate the processing of electronic payments for over 180,000 merchants
nationwide. The launch of our mobile POS solution, Pay Anywhere, has enabled
us to remain on the forefront of technology and meet the evolving needs of our
customers.

This position offers a competitive salary, based on experience, medical,
dental and optical insurance and 401K. NAB has been selected as a Best &
Brightest Wellness Champion, as we offer healthy vending options and
reimbursements for race participation. We also receive discounts on cell phone
plans, online retailers, vacations, entertainment tickets and much more!

About us:

    
    
        - We practice agile development using scrum.  
        - Flexible work hours.  
        - Laid back environment (casual dress, open floor plan, lan parties, etc)  
        - Headquartered in Troy, MI.  
        - We just moved into a new space with a pretty cool design, check it out:
          http://i.imgur.com/mft0wbR.jpg  
    

Technology stack:

    
    
        - PHP 5.3+
        - Symfony 2 and Doctrine 2 for most new projects
        - Postgres
        - RabbitMQ
        - Git and SVN (SVN is on its way out here)
    

Technical goals:

    
    
        - Move to a service oriented architecture, using RESTful web services for our
          internal systems.
        - Rewrite and rework some of our older systems, improving user experience and
          code modularity.
    

You should:

    
    
        - Have experience writing PHP applications in MVC style.
        - Have experience working with large enterprise-level codebases. 
        - Follow excellent object oriented design principles.
        - Have experience with unit/integration testing, or at least be familar with it.
        - Believe that refactoring is an integral part of development.
        - Be able to write complex SQL queries as well as understand ORMs.
        - Be able to work on-site in Troy, MI.
    

Other beneficial skills:

    
    
        - Experience working in a PCI-DSS compliant environment
        - Experience with service-oriented architecture
    

Positions:

    
    
        - Sr. PHP Developer
        - Web Services Developer
    

Email your resume or questions to rlepidi@nabancard.com

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA)

Do you think robots are cool? So do we!

iRobot is looking for software engineers, electrical engineers, and mechanical
engineers.

Here's a few of our 40 job openings:

* iOS developer

* Web developer

* Embedded software engineers * We're hiring for "big embedded" (Linux and big cpus) and "small embedded" (bare-metal, small cpus)

* Software engineers for navigation, mapping, and computer vision * That's multiple positions; you don't have to be an expert in all three. :-)

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

If you have robotics experience, great! If you don't have robotics experience,
that's still great!

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but no robotics background is required.

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

------
jdmargulici
Oakland, CA - Director of Engineering at Geospatial Startup

Vehicle Data Science Corporation is looking for a Director of Engineering to
lead design and implementation of software that processes and analyzes big
spatial data sets. The company is an early-stage startup located in Oakland’s
Rockridge neighborhood with initial funding from a National Science Foundation
grant and a major automobile client. We use location data from vehicles to
derive driving behaviors which we capture in a proprietary database. This
database feeds applications in the areas of driver safety, fuel economy and
autonomous vehicles.

We are looking for a smart, adaptable individual with plenty of skills and
breadth in computing to build products from our data streams. By joining us
today, you get a unique chance to engineer new technology from the ground up.
Working in tandem with the company’s CTO, you will tackle both back end
infrastructure and a web front end. Initially, the position will primarily
involve hands-on coding and systems administration, but it can evolve toward
more supervision and/or architectural work as we grow, based on your
inclinations.

Our current systems are built 100% in Python, with a PostGIS database in the
back end. Our roadmap includes two key tasks that the Director of Engineering
must be equipped to lead: * Take the back end to the next level by splitting
it into multiple databases that each fulfill a specific purpose, and shard our
primary data warehouse so it can handle tens of terabytes. The choice of
technologies is still to be determined, so a broad range of experience with
distributed systems and nosql databases is desirable; * Build an interactive
web front end that dynamically displays geospatial data, in the form of both
maps and charts. We are looking for a track record delivering interactive web
applications, experience with web maps, and good programming skills both
server-side and client-side.

Individuals who are creative, honest, open-minded, enterprising, kind and
attentionate to details will fit our team the best. The project is incredibly
fun and innovative, addresses major societal challenges in the areas of public
health and sustainable development, and eyes a huge market opportunity. Come
help us grow the company you want to be a part of!

To reach us, e-mail: contact@VDS-corp.com

------
stevem-newrelic
New Relic - Portland OR/Seattle WA/San Francisco CA
([http://newrelic.com/jobs](http://newrelic.com/jobs))

We make the best application performance monitoring solution, and deliver the
only serious SaaS APM. >40K users can't be wrong. It gives deep visibility in
production apps running on Ruby, PHP, Python, Java, and .NET (with more on the
way) -- AND provides an open platform with which you can integrate customized
plugins to monitor your entire stack (newrelic.com/platform) .

Making it easy for our users, however, is hard work for us. Our answer is to
hire top notch people, give them whatever they need, and turn them loose to
solve tough problems.

We're looking for a number of technical positions (check out the Jobs page),
including engineers with skills in Ruby, Node, Python, C, PHP, .NET (to name a
few). H1-Bs and relos welcome.

We also take our company culture seriously -- Best Place to Work and all that,
of course. But we also provide an unusual and exciting development
environment, one where managers are working to enable developers, not the
other way around.

More about us: www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZL7mMI-CKU
[http://newrelic.com/nerdlife](http://newrelic.com/nerdlife)

Come take a look at our jobs.
[http://newrelic.com/jobs](http://newrelic.com/jobs)

------
ryporter
AMA Capital -- Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange
markets.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything, designing and
implementing our own trading strategies and infrastructure. We are a very
small team (I am the only employee) and want to add one or two engineers who
will focus on strategy and/or on infrastructure. No experience or specific
knowledge of finance is required. However, you do need to be at least
interested in financial markets and to be able to implement your strategies
carefully in C++.

An example of an infrastructure project is designing and building a system for
logging to non-volatile memory. We generate large logs that cover everything
from prices to transaction data. NVDIMMs are a form of RAM that survives power
loss, and such hardware has been on the horizon for a while, but it is just
now becoming available to early adopters. Writes to NVDIMMs will be nearly
instantaneous and immediately durable. This project will be to develop an
NVDIMM-based system that simultaneously functions as a log, an IPC mechanism,
and a searchable database for analysis. Making this work will involve a number
of pieces: kernel drivers, CPU cache control, lock-free synchronization, a
daemon to write everything back to long-term (i.e. less expensive) storage,
and more. If this works well, we plan to open-source all the pieces.

Visit [http://amacapital.net/careers.html](http://amacapital.net/careers.html)
to learn more, and send applications/inquiries to careers@amacapital.net.

~~~
davidddavidson
FYI your website is down
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://amacapital.net](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://amacapital.net)

~~~
amluto
Back now -- our web hosting provider hiccuped. (Our fancy monitoring doesn't
extend to our completely static website.)

------
joefkelley
Think Big Analytics - Mountain View, Chicago, Salt Lake City

We do Big Data Consulting.

There aren't many companies where you can be working with Petabyte-scale
clusters but still be at a start-up, but we're one of them. We currently have
about 60 employees, but we've certainly had some big-time clients: Facebook,
NASDAQ, EMC, Intel, NetApp, ancestry.com... the list goes on. We help our
clients plan and build big data platforms and applications, and also provide
data science and analytics consulting atop those platforms. We specialize in
Hadoop, but really use whatever tool is right for the job.

There's certainly a lot of hype around big data right now, but if you're
interested in cutting through the hype to providing real value, Think Big is a
great place to do it. Fun work environment, exciting projects, and an industry
that is blowing up. What more could you want?

We're hiring engineers, data scientists, project managers, recruiters, and
sales executives. Here's our website:
[http://thinkbiganalytics.com](http://thinkbiganalytics.com) and here are our
open positions: [http://thinkbiganalytics.com/big_data_openings/open-
position...](http://thinkbiganalytics.com/big_data_openings/open-positions/)

------
treitnauer
iwantmyname is hiring a back-end blacksmith!

Location: Anywhere (we're based in Wellington, New Zealand)

We are a small international start-up (there's 7 of us at present) where
creativity, transparency and happiness are the company's core values. Our team
is a bunch of geeks who love building the most awesomest domain management
service on Earth.

So let's have fun() and play with all the nice stuff you always wanted to play
with. We've built a stack here at iwantmyname that is both flexible and fun,
and we're in need of another hacker to help us turn it into a beauty.

We're currently using modern Perl, Erlang, Coffee Script, Lua, CouchDB,
RabbitMQ, Redis, Kyoto Tycoon, Puppet, Vagrant and are looking at a whole lot
of new toys to build the best possible experience for our customers.

So if you've run up against company policies around $favorite_toy in
production, join us and see it scale or die in flames. If you introduce
technology that is not up to scratch yet, put some time aside to contribute
back to that project to get it where we need it.

We love open source, we contribute a lot and we want you to be actively
contributing to projects or talking at conferences to share your knowledge
with the community.

If this sounds like you, fire up a console window and get in touch by doing
the following dig lookup:

dig TXT jobs.iwantmyname.com

------
krupan
Fusion-io: Senior Verification Engineer

Salt Lake City or San Jose

We are seeking an ASIC/FPGA Verification Engineer to join our growing team of
skilled engineers to work on our nand flash memory controller for our solid-
state storage devices. The Logic Team at Fusion-io consists of highly
experienced design and verification engineers to develop industry-leading
products in solid state storage.

Responsibilities:

\- Developing module as well as system level verification test-bench
infrastructure, including generators, monitors, scoreboards, stimulus and
models using UVM code base.

\- Generation and execution of test plans in constrained-random environment,
including the creation of appropriate assertions and functional coverage
points

\- Integration of target specific simulation models for FPGA and/or standard
cell libraries, third-party verification IP, and driver software for co-
verification

\- Collaborating with fellow team members, both teaching and learning advanced
processes for logic verification, as well as adding necessary infrastructure
improvements.

We have a fun work environment that includes free lunches, ping-pong, family
picnics, engineering summits, and if you come work in Salt Lake there is
basically no traffic and an abundance of outdoor activities within a half
hours drive from the office year round.

email: bmurdock@fusionio.com

P.S. we have some other openings too:
[http://www.fusionio.com/company/employment/?area=all](http://www.fusionio.com/company/employment/?area=all)

------
mfjordvald
OPPO - Shenzhen, China - Visa Provided

OPPO is looking for PHP programmers to help us transform the OPPO name into a
world-renowned brand. We are currently expanding global efforts rapidly and
you can be there from the start helping us build up our digital platform for
international markets.

OPPO is an innovative mobile OEM with a focus on quality in every part of our
business, from customer service to our build and component quality. Our brand
is paramount to us and this shines through in the work we do.

As a programmer with OPPO you will be part of an international team in charge
of planning and building new applications for promotions, product launches and
new ideas as well as help establish a platform to build OPPO into a global
brand. Our team currently spans 8 nationalities and all team communications
are in English.

Our software stack currently consists of PHP 5.5, Percona MySQL 5.5 and Nginx
with Laravel 4 as our framework of choice.

Please see full job posting at: [http://www.oppoforums.com/threads/hiring-php-
programmers.683...](http://www.oppoforums.com/threads/hiring-php-
programmers.6839/)

To apply, send your résumé, cover letter, code samples (GitHub or other code
repository a plus) and relevant information to martin chr(37) oppo.com.

~~~
woutr_be
Interesting, do you have any other positions? Front-end stuff?

~~~
mfjordvald
I believe we are looking for some designers who can also do front end
programming. Let me get back to you in the morning my time when I can talk to
my team as I'm only hiring the PHP programmers.

~~~
woutr_be
Thanks, I'm currently in Hong Kong, worked in Shenzhen before tho

------
mdu
Benbria - [http://www.benbria.com/careers](http://www.benbria.com/careers) \-
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada

We are looking for full-time interface designers. We also have several coops
and internship positions available throughout the year.

Benbria is the leading provider of customer engagement solutions. We work with
some of the world's largest retailers, restaurant and hotel chains. Our
products help build valuable connections between businesses and their clients.

    
    
      Interface Designer
      + Knowledge of core graphic design & usability principles
      + Expertise in writing cross-browser friendly HTML & CSS
      + Proficiency with your Adobe weapon of choice (Photoshop, Fireworks or Illustrator)
      + Good understanding of JavaScript as a programming language and experience writing it
      + Experience with designing web applications and responsive websites
      + Strong portfolio of work demonstrating the above
      + Holistic approach to design and ability to carry your own ideas through discussion, wireframing, prototyping and production
      Nice-to-haves:
      + HTML & CSS preprocessors (Jade & Stylus is a plus)
      + Ability to create great-looking UI in-browser (more CSS3, less images)
      + Experience with source control management (Git)
    

\---------------------------------------

    
    
      Perks:
      + We are a small company - a talented and diverse team - with big customers. 
      + We support your personal growth: buy books, lunch-and-learns, conferences, on-site gym and soccer field, etc.
      + Relaxing environment: game nights, rock climbing, cat picture spam in our chatroom
      + Competitive pay, full benefits and stock options

------
glaugh
Statwing - San Francisco (Mission District)

We love analyzing data. We love the feeling of getting an idea, exploring some
hypotheses, and finding a surprising story in the data. And we love enabling
others to have that feeling. So we’re creating the modern data analysis tool,
so anyone can get as much value out of their data as a trained expert, and
experts can get their insight much faster.

Most statistical analyses are conceptually simple, but existing software
requires an unnecessarily large amount of statistical knowledge to ask simple
questions. And even experts find these tools time-consuming and painful to
use. So most people fall back to the much less powerful Excel (and its
PivotTables), spending their time shuffling data around an interface that’s
barely changed in 15 years. Statwing democratizes data analysis by making
statistics easier to use and interpret than even Excel.

Our investors include Y Combinator, Jeff Hammerbacher (cofounded Cloudera,
coined the term "Data Science", built the Facebook data team) and Jason Seats
(cofounded Slicehost, runs TechStars Cloud).

We're hiring. More details:
[https://www.statwing.com/jobs](https://www.statwing.com/jobs)

------
purephase
Toronto, ON. Full time.

GelaSkins.com is looking for a creative, upbeat and enterprising senior full
stack web developer to join our hardworking (and fun-loving) team of five
developers and help take our public site, mobile app, CMS, vendor order
system, and production software to the next level. We've got big ideas and the
right individuals can help us make them reality. If you're interested in
helping us shake up the creative product marketplace and have experience in
the following areas, we want to hear from you.

\- Rails or equivalent framework (JS frameworks included) Knowledge of
background queuing software such as sidekiq or rescue

\- Some experience with lucene-driven search & analytics software

\- AWS or VPS hosting provider such as DigitalOcean or OpenStack Experience
with unit testing and refactoring/removing technical debt from existing code

Join our ever-growing posse of 30 designers, developers, printers and happy-
customer-creators in Toronto’s fabulous Junction neighbourhood. We have huge
plans in store and we’d love to have your help.

Check it out:
[http://www.gelaskins.com/goodjobs](http://www.gelaskins.com/goodjobs)

Drop us a line: jobs+developer@gelaskins.com

------
Cymen
8th Light (Chicago, IL) - Apprenticeships in Software Craftsmanship and User
Experience Craftsmanship

As an apprentice, you'll spend half your time working on internal projects for
8th Light. The rest of your time will be spent learning.

You’ll work with a dedicated mentor who'll provide daily lessons and reading
assignments to help guide you along.

Apprentices in software development will learn about:

Test Driven Development. Design Patterns and Principles. Programming Languages
and Frameworks. Collaborating with stakeholders. Pair programming effectively.
Putting theory into practice.

Apprentices in user experience will learn about:

Front-end development. Current practices in web design. Principles of layout
and typography. Collaborating with stakeholders. Pair programming effectively.
Putting theory into practice.

Apply here:
[http://8thlight.com/apprenticeship](http://8thlight.com/apprenticeship)

I personally went through the software development apprenticeship as I wanted
to learn how to TDD after working for 4-6 years in the industry and wanting a
change. I am posting this because if you are a good candidate for the resident
program it is a paid position.

------
bensummers
London, UK - ONEIS [http://www.oneis.co.uk](http://www.oneis.co.uk)

We're looking for a developer to build elegant applications on top of our
Platform. You'll be working closely with clients to deliver customised
information systems, and building off-the-shelf products for specific markets.

This is an interesting and challenging role for a generalist developer with
experience in building web applications. Initially, you'll be using server and
client-side JavaScript to build client facing applications. Later, you'll be
working on our core Platform, which is written in Ruby, JavaScript and Java.

We're looking for someone who wants to learn as much as they can about
developing and deploying hosted software. This is a great opportunity to work
with experienced developers in a small team, where everyone learns from each
other, and everyone works on every aspect of our software and service.

Feel free to email me with any questions, my contact details are in my
profile.

Full details: [http://www.oneis.co.uk/jobs](http://www.oneis.co.uk/jobs)

------
fecak
NYC Full-time hires - DramaFever
[http://www.dramafever.com/company/#/careers](http://www.dramafever.com/company/#/careers)

DramaFever is a young, ambitious and rapidly growing online video start-up
that specializes in international entertainment. The company was founded in
2009 and initially focused on content from Asia, but has recently expanded
into providing Spanish language programming as well. Partners include Hulu.

DramaFever's engineering team is currently seeking Full Stack and Back-end
Developers (Python, Go, Django, Redis, AWS), Linux sysadmins, Devops pros, and
Android developers.

Technology decisions are made for the right reasons at DramaFever, recognizing
that sometimes right includes "what would be most interesting" \-- our image
processors and some analytics pieces are now Go. We've got a mandate to be
"available everywhere", which means we're on or soon to be on every major
mobile OS and every home theater platform.

The backend stack is ever evolving with new services and tools being added all
the time. We use a 3rd party service when it's cost efficient and sufficiently
flexible and build stand-alone in house services when that makes the most
sense. Our level of automation is quite high with chef+vagrant and per-dev
micro-instances for development, Jenkins built docker containers for
deployments, and autoscaling in place for all production services.

Our development practices are always being refined -- last week we eliminated
timesheets. We spec in google docs, keep code and issues in Github, and review
(all) code in pull requests. IRC is for engineering battlestations or deciding
from where we'll order lunch. Pick your own editor, OS, browser, and tooling
so long as you know how to configure its whitespace settings.

------
ksowocki
Boulder CO

Simple Energy

Djagno Engineers, DevOps Engineers.

Simple Energy uses social game mechanics to change how people save energy and
how utilities engage customers. They make saving energy “social, fun and
simple.”

By engaging people on the platforms they already use, including email,
Facebook, web, and mobile applications, and making energy usage data into a
simple scoring system that allows people to compete with their friends and
neighbors online, Simple Energy motivates people to become interested in their
own energy use and take action to reduce consumption. The system is based on
leading behavioral economics and game mechanics research by scientific advisor
Dan Ariely, author of Predictably Irrational and The Upside of Irrationality.
Results from a recent pilot program show that the platform can produce an
average energy savings of 20% with up to 50% in savings for top performers.

See our open positions at [http://utilities.simpleenergy.com/about-
us/jobs](http://utilities.simpleenergy.com/about-us/jobs)

------
sidmitra
Remote / Full time or Freelance

CPASelect - [http://cpaselect.com](http://cpaselect.com) [Formerly
[http://teaspiller.com](http://teaspiller.com), acquired by Intuit]

\-- Requirements

· Proven experience with Python/Django, Javascript (especially jQuery)

· Is relentless & resourceful in a fast-paced, startup environment

· Able to communicate complex ideas in simple terms

· Experience on AWS or other cloud-based infrastructure providers

\-- Preferred

· Demonstrate on Github you’ve built something kickass

· Contrarian thinker able to prove an idea and execute perfectly to launch

· Handy with Linux command line (Ubuntu or Centos)

· Experience with performance optimization, scaling, event analytics

· Can write scripts on Fabric and deploy to a Linux instance

· Good sense of humor

\-- About the team

Over 25 million people use TurboTax software every year to file their taxes.
But many more millions still walk into a tax store. You will be joining the
small team of successful startup people that are disrupting the multi-billion
dollar tax industry with their first product, TurboTax CPA Select. The service
provides high quality tax help at a fraction of the price of a tax store by
allowing consumers to connect with quality tax professionals online. The
unique team is heavily financed by Intuit---makers of TurboTax, Quickbooks,
and Mint---while still living and breathing “lean startup” to ultimately build
a service anyone can use.

Email: cpaselect-CPSL0193@applications.recruiterbox.com

If you want to reach me directly, feel free to contact me from my HN profile

------
ritikm
Streem (YC S12) - San Francisco - FULLTIME, INTERN

 _Contact:_ jobs+HN@streem.com

 _Company:_

Streem ([https://www.streem.com](https://www.streem.com)) is a personal cloud
storage and streaming solution for your videos. We automatically store,
transcode, and organize your content for instant playback on any device. We
participated in YC S12 and have raised venture funding from top-notch
investors.

 _Team:_

We are currently a young, 2-person, fully-technical team (Twitter, Microsoft,
Berkeley EE/CS) based in San Francisco (near the Montgomery Bart Station). We
love to hack and build things fast.

 _Requirements:_

\+ You're a hacker. It doesn't matter what languages or platforms you've
worked on before, all that matters is that, like us, you love to code to solve
your own problems.

 _Our Tech Stack:_

\+ Meteor.js, MongoDB, Handlebars/HTML, Javascript, CSS for the web
application

\+ Ruby and Python for the video transcoding system that automatically scales
up on demand

\+ Amazon stack: S3, CloudFront, Elastic Beanstalk, EC2, ELB, Auto Scaling

\+ Java for the desktop application, and Java Swing for the single-codebase,
cross-platform native UI

\+ Objective C and Java for the native mobile apps

 _Benefits:_

\+ Full-time salary with extremely competitive, higher-than-market-rate equity

\+ Bike/scooter, relocation, gym, Exec/Uber/TaskRabbit/etc. credits, Spotify
Premium, unlimited storage on Streem

\+ Health insurance (medical, dental, vision), 401(k), unlimited vacation days

\+ Unlimited snacks, catered dinner

\+ Whatever setup you want (laptop, monitors, mechanical keyboard, mouse,
headphones, you name it)

 _Get In Touch:_

If you like hacking, getting things out as fast as possible, and want to use
Streem yourself, you're exactly the person we want to work with. Never worked
with Meteor.js before? No problem. Just graduated from college? No problem!

If you're interested, email us at jobs+HN@streem.com with anything that tells
us about you: it could be your Github, LinkedIn, resume, links to your
previous projects, or surprise us!

~~~
sbuccini
Ritik's awesome. I would highly recommend chatting with him if you're even the
slightest bit interested.

------
cmolzen
HIRING! Full time / NORTHERN VA/DC METRO __Ruby on Rails Web Developer
__www.customink.com /careers We're expanding the technology team that delivers
the core functionality for our leading design-online eCommerce Web site.
Millions of CustomInk customers interact with our eCommerce technology, and
our goal is to make each of those interactions a positive one.

Our engineering team works proactively to solve challenges associated with a
growing, high-volume, consumer facing Web application. In this role, you will
have ownership of critical functionality related to the CustomInk platform,
and work collaboratively on continuous innovation to ensure we deliver an
optimal Web experience for our customers. This is an ideal position for
someone who enjoys the rhythm of agile, test-driven development cycles and the
rewards that come with delivering technology that has instant impact on a
growing business.

------
spicyj
Khan Academy

Mountain View, CA

\---

Non-profit, changing education one step at a time. We need designers, devs,
community managers, anybody who lives to create a great product. Full-time and
interns hired year-round.

\---

[http://www.khanacademy.org/careers](http://www.khanacademy.org/careers) or
email me at "alpert+HN" at that domain (sans www) if you have any questions.

~~~
pallavkaushish
Huge fan of Khan Academy. Any openings related to Digital Marketing or Product
Growth? Do you support H1B?

~~~
spicyj
All our open positions are listed on our careers page so if you don't see
something there that fits, we don't have anything (sorry!). Right now we can't
support initial visa applications but I believe we can sponsor renewals.

~~~
pallavkaushish
Thanks for the info.

------
ericskiff
NYC or REMOTE

[http://TanookiLabs.com/jobs](http://TanookiLabs.com/jobs)

Full-stack senior rails developer needed at our fast-growing Rails
consultancy. We need full-time people, as well as part-time freelancers who
want to build their own projects while working with us.

Why we're different:

\- We focus on entrepreneurs and products, and are picky about our clients.
Our goal is to learn from everyone we work with.

\- We reject that idea that a shop needs to be a mill. We work 35hrs/week. A
common refrain is "why are you still here? go home!"

\- We're developers ourselves. Dave and I founded this thing because we love
building things.

\- We believe that we win when our employees win, and codify that in great pay
and serious profit sharing. When someone tries to steal you away to work on
their new idea, I want you to smile and say "I can't, my gig's too sweet"

email us at contact AT tanookilabs.com if you'd like to chat!

------
lengads
London, UK - CrowdScores [http://crowdscores.co.uk](http://crowdscores.co.uk)
\- Full stack developer (Python, Javascript)

We would love you to join our small team of passionate hackers to help use
crowdsourcing and big-data to improve the collection of football statistics.

A bit about us:

\- our website is the fastest source of free football scores

\- we assess and improve constantly through daily standups, code reviews,pair
programming and fortnightly retrospectives

\- we care passionately about the quality of our code

\- we use continuous and automated integration and deployment

\- we enjoy our work, love our product and strive to build something our users
will love too

\- we believe in the Delivering Happiness movement

If you join our team, you will:

\- work in a self-organising team of like-minded passionate developers

\- have the ability to shape the architecture and product design of a small
company

\- have the authority to chose the right tool for the right job

\- ideally have experience working with: Backbone.js, Jasmine, Python,
py.test, Django, PostgreSQL, MongoDB and Git

\- work with AWS, SaltStack, Jenkins, RabbitMQ and Sass - it would be great if
you have used some of these already

What we offer:

\- a great working environment in central London

\- your choice of development machine with 2nd screen, ergonomic chairs

\- investment in learning though pairing, reviews, training and conferences

\- flexible working and unlimited holidays

\- quarterly hack days

\- competitive salary and stock options

If you’re interested, send me your CV and a bit about what attracts you the
team: jobs@crowdscores.co.uk

------
bignoggins
Sunnyvale, CA - Yahoo Fantasy Sports

If you're a hacker who loves sports, Yahoo Fantasy Sports is looking for iOS &
Android developers to help us build amazing mobile experiences. Great
pay/perks, an awesome team, and the chance to work on a product used by
millions of hardcore fans around the world.

The fantasy mobile team at Yahoo includes of 2 acquired startups (Loki Studios
& Bignoggins Productions), so we've got a startup culture within a big
company.

We're looking for people with at least a year of native iOS/Android
experience. If you have an app on the store that's a big plus!

If interested, please send your resume/github/app links to sportsjobs@yahoo-
inc.com

Here's a commercial from this year's fantasy football campaign:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61DQGOzpdpE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61DQGOzpdpE)

------
ilz
Blue Apron (Brooklyn, NY): Rails Developer

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is a NY
start-up that delivers original recipes and all the fresh ingredients you need
to make them in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $8M from First
Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Dave Tisch [1] and have been
featured in the New York Times [2].

We are experiencing explosive growth and ship more than 200,000 meals a month
(up from 100k just over a couple months ago), and now deliver nationwide.
We're looking to add a full stack developer to our core team to get in on the
ground floor and help build out our platform. Since we manage fulfillment in-
house, we need unique, well-designed systems that can scale with our business.

Our ideal candidate believes in our mission of changing the way people eat and
wants to work closely with our founding team to help fuel our growth. This
person will:

\- Solve unique UI, scheduling, and logistics challenges that impact our
customers on a daily basis

\- Help evaluate, prioritize, design and build new features

\- Make key platform decisions and be comfortable jumping into and evaluating
new technologies

Our stack: Rails, HAML, Bootstrap, SASS, JQuery, AJAX, Git, Heroku, PostgreSQL

The role comes with a full-time salary and equity. To apply, please submit a
short email outlining your experience and why you are interested along with
your resume to jobs@blueapron.com.

[1]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2013/08/15/blue-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2013/08/15/blue-
apron-now-delivering-100000-meals-a-month/)

[2] [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-
is-s...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-is-
served.html)

------
seanmccann
San Francisco

Intrans

Ruby Engineers, Android

The last 50 years has seen the reinvention of almost every major industry
except for one: Trucking. Intrans is here to change that by deploying the
world's first mobile platform for on-demand freight shipping.

Over $30 billion dollars a month is spent trucking freight around the US.
Without trucks, the country would grind to a halt overnight. In such a massive
market, it's hard to believe that the entire industry today still runs on
phones and fax machines. This means hundreds of millions of dollars worth of
freight capacity goes unfilled every month due to the old-school
inefficiencies of the industry.

We are changing that. We use our location-based technology to automatically
match supply and demand.

If you're ready to transform the trucking industry, send your resume and
GitHub profile to jobs@intrans.com.

------
wrath
360pi - Ottawa, Ontario, Canada

Company Overview: 60pi helps top retailers compete and win in an era when
shoppers expect and demand complete price transparency. Our customer base of
"brick & mortar", e-commerce, and multichannel retailers accounts for over
$US100 billion in annual retail sales and includes Ace Hardware, Best Buy
Canada, build.com, Crutchfield, Overstock, and REI among others.

We are looking for many development positions, including: QA Automation
Developer, Application Developer, Data Quality Manager, Data Workflow
Developer, Implementation Developer

You can apply here: [http://www.360pi.com/about-
us/careers.aspx](http://www.360pi.com/about-us/careers.aspx), email your
resume or questions to careers@360pi.com and/or dominic@360pi.com

------
wkm
Square — NYC [https://squareup.com/](https://squareup.com/) \---

Square! In October 2012, we acquired the design firm 80/20 and have had New
York based colleagues for some time now. Our logical next step was to
bootstrap a NYC Engineering presence to tap in the growing community here. We
just started building the Engineering team in July.

As a company, we have four main focuses.

Go international. We're adapting what made us successful in the US abroad.
This is harder than typical international plays since it requires translating
our four major benefits to small merchants: 1. Shipping readers, 2. Card
payments (physical world is much more complex than online), 3. Sending money
quickly to our merchants, a.k.a. settlement: very localized and next-day is
hard on a number of fronts), 4. Assessing risk of merchants as they sign up,
aka underwriting: again, very localized most countries do have FICO scores,
SSN, D&B numbers and such.

Move up market. One of the biggest success of Square is to have enabled
merchants who were "non-consumers" to start accepting credit cards. In classic
disruptor fashion, we have essentially alonged the long tail. We haven't been
eating someone else's lunch, we've created a whole new category! Now it's time
to move up to bigger merchants.

The other side of the counter. With Wallet, Square Market
([http://squareup.com/market](http://squareup.com/market)) and Square Cash
([http://squareup.com/cash](http://squareup.com/cash)), we're going on the
other side of the counter and interacting directly with consumers. We think
that we can provide the best experience for consumer-to-merchant and consumer-
to-consumer commerce. We're at the infancy, but extremely well positioned to
succeed.

Data as product. We're leveraging our data. We know a lot about our merchants:
daily sales, seasonality, growth of their business, correlation with other
events (e.g. Mapping Square Payments During the Super Bowl). Lots of
innovative products are in the making which will highlight the breadth of what
we do.

In NYC, we're starting with a focus on infrastructure, distributed systems,
and money moving systems. We're a small team, located in SoHo, and defining
the culture of engineering for Square on the East Coast.

If you're interested; I'd love to chat. Shoot me an e-mail with your resume!
seantabor@squareup.com

~~~
inklesspen
I never got a reply to my email responding to your post in last month's
thread; should I resend?

------
LogicX
Myrtle Beach, SC - Relocate here!
[http://WhyNotTheBeach.com](http://WhyNotTheBeach.com) \- Designers &
Developers

We're looking for designers and developers for companies we're incubating out
of [http://cocelerator.com](http://cocelerator.com) We vet the ideas, build a
plan, get investment, and give you a 3-month MVP incubation project you can
join with salary. Most projects are Ruby on Rails, iOS/Android and heavy
javascript for frontends.

Myrtle Beach is also a great place for those who already work remotely, low
cost of living, high quality of life - join us at
[http://CoworkMYR.com](http://CoworkMYR.com)

Feel free to contact me through email in my profile.

------
sksksk
London, Citymapper

We're reinventing the transport app in the world's most complex transport
cities.

Building the ultimate transport app requires solving a range of challenging
problems. For example we've developed our own routing algorithms.

We're open minded about the exact composition of the team, but here are some
of our needs:

* Data pipeline. We work with a wide variety of data sources and are expanding to many cities.

* Build and scale our infrastructure. We have a large user base which relies on us every day. We run Python/Django apps on AWS servers, and deploy with salt.

* Machine learning/ data engineers to work with open data and make the apps smarter.

* Mobile (iOS and Android) engineers.

* Javascript/web developers.

Apply here: [http://citymapper.com/jobs](http://citymapper.com/jobs)

~~~
hazz
Is it too early to apply for internships over the summer?

~~~
azmat
better to try after Jan for summer internships, to be honest.

------
jscalisi
Palantir Technologies (Palo Alto, California) is looking for outstanding
engineers: Documentation/Technical Writing:
[http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000002...](http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000002izHlAAI)

Product Quality Engineers:
[http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000000...](http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000000Lne9AAC)

Infrastructure Quality Engineers:
[http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000000...](http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000000jNlvAAE)

------
csom
Apple, Inc., Cupertino, CA Maps C++ Software Engineer - Public Transit

As a member of the Transit Routing team, you will work on one of the most
anticipated features of Apple Maps. You will design and implement
functionality that will be used by millions of users worldwide. Being part of
a small team, you will have an influence on the future product. You will be
responsible for implementing new features and resolving complex issues. You
will work on high-performance server code using C++ in a Linux environment.
Work with engineers and QA to deliver high-quality routes to our customers.
Challenge the status quo and improve the design of existing software.
Participate in design and code reviews.

~~~
rohitkandhal
Can you please provide your e-mail?

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC - [http://www.ngpvan.com](http://www.ngpvan.com) \-
Senior Developer or Technical Lead

NGP VAN ([https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-
van)) is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign and
organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and new media products available.

We are a rapidly growing company that built the voter contact and volunteer
management tools used by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic
Party in the country distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and
down the ticket, and we provide industry-leading organizing tools for labor
unions, environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists,
and international political parties across the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the vast majority of Democratic candidates from
the Presidential level on down, and our fast-growing new media platform has
recently become the most-used platform by Democratic campaigns as well.

We have a couple of positions open in DC for experienced developers - our
stack is mostly ASP.NET MVC / EF, but we have several node apps and are also
using angular pretty heavily in new development.

The position offers competitive compensation and a strong benefits package.
NGP VAN prides itself on being a progressive and open-minded workplace; we
have a fun and relaxed company culture, including blowing off steam on a
softball field, drinking in the office on Fridays, enjoying periodic company
retreats to warm places with beaches, and casual Friday every day.

Some relevant links:

Job Posting: [http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/senior-
developer-0](http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/senior-developer-0) Coderwall:
[https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van)

Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com if you have any questions!

------
Fenster
Santa Monica, CA - Yahoo Sports is recruiting front-end engineers to help work
on the best sports site on the web. You will be working with top engineers and
the latest tech to deliver content to over 50 million monthly users.

If great benefits and an awesome location aren't enough, you will also be part
of the best engineering team out there.

We're looking for people with front-end experience (HTML/CSS/JS) and a desire
to make the best web experience they can. You'll also work with PHP,
NodeJS/express, and several other languages/frameworks.

If interested, please send your resume/github/linkedIn links to dhood@yahoo-
inc.com.

------
probst
Software Engineer at Aircloak - REMOTE ((UTC +2) +- 2)

My name is Sebastian, and I am the CTO at Aircloak. Aircloak is a young and
well-funded startup working on privacy preserving data processing and
analytics. We are a spinout from the German Max-Planck Institute for Software
System research institute and receive a lot of backing and support from the
institute and their extended network.

Our technology allows us to process highly private streams of data and only
ever make fully anonymous data available to our customers. One of the features
that make our system unique is that no one, including operators, customers,
and ourselves, ever has access to the sensitive raw data. This property holds
true even after we update the software running on the machines processing the
sensitive data!

You should:

    
    
        - be intelligent
        - have a good sense of humour
        - be an amazing programmer
        - wish to change the world
    

Our system spans many machines and services, with major components written in
Erlang and Java, in addition to components written in C, C# and ruby.
Knowledge of functional programming is a plus. Experience with web development
is not going to hurt either.

The founding team consists of recent University of Cambridge graduates and a
director at the Max-Planck Institute. In the past months we have also been
joined by two excellent engineers. The work environment is highly
international and diverse, and we would like to keep it that way.

We are looking to hire one additional engineer, and are in the lucky position
where we can afford to be picky with whom we choose. Our team is distributed,
and we would therefore expect you to work remotely as well. We would prefer if
you were located within one or two timezones of our own (UTC+2). We offer good
and stable salary, generous equity, exciting problems to solve, and a fabulous
team, and in turn expect you to be driven, social, and good at solving
problems.

We hope to hear from you. Please email us at jobs@aircloak.com if you have any
questions!

You can find more on our website:
[http://www.aircloak.com/join.html](http://www.aircloak.com/join.html)

------
beck5
London - UX/UI/front end dev - sharelatex.com

We are looking for someone to work full time on the front end of
sharelatex.com, to date it has been done by more back end developers (me) and
needs someone to focus and obsess over it with a full redesign and rethinking
of how it all works.

It needs to be someone who is forward looking, we are not building another
Microsoft Word in the browser, there will be some new risky ideas to play
with.

We are currently based in google campus but will be looking for somewhere else
Shoreditch based in the new year.

If you are interested in building a tool that is changing science and academia
drop me a line henry.oswald@sharelatex.com

------
hemantv
Optimizely - San Francisco, CA / Amsterdam, NL - Fulltime, Permanant.
Intern/H1-B Transfer okay as well.

Intern - [http://jobsco.re/1g27Jp8](http://jobsco.re/1g27Jp8)

Growth Engineer - [http://jobsco.re/18r6N9L](http://jobsco.re/18r6N9L)

Software Engineer - [http://jobsco.re/1g287Ea](http://jobsco.re/1g287Ea)

iOS Developer - [http://jobsco.re/1hjBfoa](http://jobsco.re/1hjBfoa)

DevOps Engineer - [http://jobsco.re/Hwr31e](http://jobsco.re/Hwr31e)

Product Manager - [http://jobsco.re/Hwretn](http://jobsco.re/Hwretn)

Optimizely is a website optimization platform. We enable businesses to show
the right thing to the right person at the right time. Our first product makes
A/B Testing easy. In 2 years we’ve grown to become #1 in the category with
4,000+ paying customers including Starbucks, Disney, and Marketo. We're
profitable and our revenue is growing 400% year-over-year. Join us in our
mission to empower businesses to make better data-driven decisions.

About the Job: We have scale: 4,000+ customers (including 100 of the top
websites in the world); 15 billion server requests/month You’ll work on our
amazing visual editor - a cutting edge tool that is the core of our product -
and will enable it to do even more awesome things for our customers Work in
small teams, in a continuous integration environment; we’re fast and nimble:
1-2 deployments every day Free city-wide Gym membership at any Crunch Fitness.
Free Clipper Card to pay for your commute from anywhere in the bay area.
Catered in-office lunch and dinner on weekdays. Full medical insurance with
very low co-pay and deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA options available. Full
dental coverage including orthodontics. Full vision coverage including
contacts. Dependents 100% covered for medical, dental, and vision. Unlimited
vacation policy. 401k benefit. Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and
30" monitor. Working with a great team and having a huge impact!

------
asanwal
New York, NY - CB Insights Full-time, H1

www.cbinsights.com/jobs

Bootstrapped to 7-figure subscription revenue business.

Building the rating agency of the innovation economy. National Science
Foundation-backed

Looking for \- the Nate Silver of tech (tech industry analyst)

\- inside sales

\- full stack devs

\- product adoption manager

Smart and humble are important.

~~~
vishalzone2002
I never got a reply to my app

~~~
asanwal
Hi - mind resending to me? Sorry. My inbox is a wreck. asanwal@cbinsights.com

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly - Remote Work in or near Eastern Timezone (EST) --
[http://parse.ly](http://parse.ly)

\---

We're a fully distributed team (see [http://bit.ly/distributed-
teams](http://bit.ly/distributed-teams) for a post by me, the CTO) -- which is
to say, a merit-based, technology-forward, super-bright team of Pythonistas
who happen to collaborate using the same methods of major open web projects
like Wikipedia, Wordpress, Ubuntu, and Mozilla.

We just closed a $5M series A round. As a result, we're looking to expand our
engineering team. We are looking for full-stack engineers and senior
engineers, especially focused on our backend analytics technology.

Experience with high write performance DBs (e.g. Redis, Cassandra), large-
scale log analysis (e.g. Hadoop, Pig, Hive), and big distributed cloud systems
(e.g. >20 node cloud deployments) will mean you'll hit the ground running
here.

You'd be joining the company at a great time. Our engineering team is still
small enough that we feel like an elite task force, but unlike two years ago,
we are making millions in revenue and have a ridiculous amount of data to draw
insight out of on behalf of our customers.

You should be an expert in a mainstream programming language, preferably
Python or JavaScript. You should be willing to learn, or already know,
technologies like Tornado, MongoDB, Redis, Solr, Postgres, Cassandra, Pig,
Storm, and Amazon Web Services. You should be extremely handy at a UNIX
command line, possessing all the skills of a sysadmin.

Also, if you happen to be an experienced software engineer who wants to end up
in a role with a mixture of product management, customer interaction, and
individual contributions to the code, we have just the position for you. Let
us know -- we're looking for you. But we're also looking for DevOps candidates
to help us manage our systems and great backend engineers to help us build a
powerful and robust analytics system for our customers and the high-
performance APIs they depend upon.

If you join us, you'll be part of a well-funded and high-revenue SaaS
analytics company that is rewriting the rules of online media. Our software
aggregates data on over 5 billion pageviews per month of traffic, and we work
with major media companies as customers, such as The Atlantic, Arstechnica,
Mashable, The New Republic, MIT Technology Review, and many more.

Get in touch with us directly at hello@parsely.com if you are interested --
mention HN and ask for Andrew.

------
tbrooks
ActiveProspect.com - Austin, TX or REMOTE

Senior Web Engineer

About us:

    
    
       - Bootstrapped and Profitable
    
       - 17 people, 7 programmers
    
       - Flexible work hours (our designer is backpacking Europe)
    
       - Really great pay, retirement, health and dental, etc.
    

Tech stack:

    
    
       - Rails
    
       - AngularJS
    
       - MongoDB
    

Story:

    
    
       - We are a SaaS company for lead management and automation.
    
       - Typically do 40 writes/sec
    
       - We are rewriting our main Java app in Rails/AngularJS/MongoDB, it has a table with over a trillion rows...
    

Email me at <HN username>@gmail.com

~~~
clavalle
It is interesting that you are going from Java --> Rails rather than the other
way around.

~~~
frakkingcylons
That's what I was thinking. Or at least not Java to Scala.

~~~
tarikjn
Ditto, did you consider Java to Javascript? It may make sense to you given
that you are using AngularJS on the front-end as well as for consolidating
skills.

I am a Ruby/Rails dev that switched to using Clojure and Node.js, depending on
the use cases. I wouldn't want to use Ruby for anything else than static sites
and tooling now. Some people think that Javascript is a gimmick, but is it
vastly superior to Ruby when it comes to concurrency, ability to share back-
end and front-end code, and the tools have gotten really good too.

PS: I wouldn't necessarily recommend switching from Java to Scala, the
benefits may be low or negative for most people, see Yammer's experience:
[http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/11/yammer-
scala](http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/11/yammer-scala)

~~~
tbrooks
I actually joined about a year ago and the decision had already been made to
use Rails to run our API and server-side code.

We have 4 different apps; one of the major ones is already using
Rails/EventMachine to power it and we've learned how to scale it.

I'm not sure why Node.js wasn't seriously considered for this rewrite, but if
I had to guess, it's because we didn't want to take the time to learn a new
thing, we've got a legacy system that badly needs customers migrated off it,
and shipping something soon is paramount.

I'm sure at some later date, we'll move all our stuff to JS. It seems
inevitable with the way things are currently headed.

------
dmgrow
Salt Lake City, UT -- Lucid Software (Lucidchart / Lucidpress)

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 1M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application.

Lucid is a startup founded by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts,
our CTO. We're profitable and rapidly growing in every dimension of the
business and need people to join our team. For fun we raft river rapids on
company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability
to learn are more important than specific skills.

 _BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER_ (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and
Lucidpress run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using
Scala, MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.

Requirements:

    
    
      - Talent
    
      - BS degree
    

Recommended experience:

    
    
      - Building large products / applications
    
      - Scala or Java
    
      - MySQL or other relational database
    
      - NoSQL databases
    
      - Cloud computing (AWS)
    

_FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER_ (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and
Lucidpress are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the
Internet (about 250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is
indistinguishable from an installed native application. Come help us show the
tech world what can be done on the web.

Requirements:

    
    
      - Talent
    
      - BS degree
    

Recommended experience:

    
    
      - Building large products / applications
    
      - Javascript 
    
      - Google Closure compiler/library
    
      - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation
    
      - jQuery
    
      - Native app development on Android and/or iOS
    

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
shad42
Docker, Inc. - San Francisco, CA - Full-time

We build Docker: www.docker.io, an Open Source tool enabling anyone to run
those Linux Containers very easily. Containers boot 1000x faster than virtual
machines; their disk and memory footprint are also much lower; and they work
on virtually all current platforms (from physical servers to public cloud
instances). We think that they are the future of virtualization, and will soon
become ubiquitous.

Apply here: [http://www.docker.io/jobs/](http://www.docker.io/jobs/)

------
jsulak
FlightAware -
[http://flightaware.com/about/careers/](http://flightaware.com/about/careers/)
\- Houston, TX

FlightAware is the world leader in flight tracking; we accomplish this with
creativity, innovation, dedication, diligence, and integrity. FlightAware is
over eight years old, is self-financed, with millions a year in revenue, but
still ambitious and with the hunger of a startup.

Roles we're looking for:

* Web software developer

* Mapping software developer

* Front-end (UI/UX) developer

* Mobile (iOS / Android) software developer

* IT operations support technician

------
klistwan
Kira Talent ([https://www.kiratalent.com](https://www.kiratalent.com)) -
Toronto, Canada

At Kira Talent, we help employers spot top talent earlier in the hiring
process through timed video interviews.

A bit about us:

    
    
      * we’re a small team (you’d be #12), based in the heart of downtown Toronto
    
      * we’re well funded (we just raised a $2M seed round) and have had paying clients since day 1 of the company 
    
      * we’re hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, analytics 
    
      * we think even enterprise software can be beautiful, and pride ourselves on our design 
    
      * every single one of our developers have committed code within their first day at work; some within their first hour
    

Here’s some stuff we’ve been working on lately:

    
    
      * building infrastructure to allow us to scale our video recording and streaming
    
      * re-building the UI-heavy sections of our product using AngularJS
    
      * designing and creating our mobile suite for both job candidates and employers alike 
    
      * presenting analytics data captured in our product to the end user, and our team internally

We use Python/Django, JavaScript (jQuery, AngularJS), ActionScript, MySQL (and
some MongoDB), but you’d be free to choose your own tools and libraries. If
this sounds fun, let’s chat! My name is Konrad, and you can send me a note at
konrad@kiratalent.com. :)

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England, U.K.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy e-commerce business; every day
it serves millions of product images and handles thousands of purchases, but
we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we want without
missing a beat. Our systems are written on the LAMP stack and we are migrating
to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools that work best
for them - for instance, at the moment we have a mix of Linux and Mac
workstations in the team. We are adopting and adapting agile development
techniques such as test-driven development, pair programming, and continuous
integration. We hold regular retrospectives to improve our working environment
and lightning talks to share cool ideas whether work-related or not. Our
developers are generalising specialists whose typical day may include refining
an algorithm, writing a tricky integration test, tuning a SQL query, and
discussing feature nuances with a product manager. Our team is growing fast
and we'd like to hear (at careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like
to join us; we're hiring for all technical roles.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is one of the UK's leading
private shopping clubs, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 80 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
davezatch
Uberall — Berlin, DE [https://uberall.com/](https://uberall.com/) — Full time

Frontend/Backend Developers

Berlin based startup, looking to expand our team. Currently we are filling
roles for Backend and Frontend:

Frontend: \- Real passion for developing great frontend interfaces and
websites \- Proven experience in writing html5 + js + css(3) code \- You’re
always playing with the latest js web applications and frameworks \- A lot of
style and an eye for great, lean design \- Neither photoshop nor git are
challenging for you

Backend: \- Real passion for developing great web apps \- Proven experience in
Java & web technology, possibly Grails \- Building & maintaining scalable
architectures using modern tools \- Enthusiasm for beautiful, pragmatic code
and an eye for simplicity \- Looking past your Java IDE to play with servers,
databases, and web services is our everyday playground

Our web app is built in Backbone, with an API based backend built on Grails.

Website is in German but English is the language of the company. We're
international, check out our team page:
[https://uberall.com/home/about](https://uberall.com/home/about). Italy, USA,
Germany, Australia, and looking to add more!

Apply at [https://uberall.com/home/jobs](https://uberall.com/home/jobs) or
email jobs@uberall.com with your CV and a bit about you

------
jsieben
Gearbox Software is looking for a talented individuals for a variety of
backend and web developer roles:

[http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/jobs](http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/jobs)

We are a top AAA game development studio and have just announced that
Borderlands 2 sold over 7.5 million copies.

I am particularly interested in finding the following for the continued build
out of our backend services and user-facing social sites for our games:

Devops Engineer: [http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/jobs/135-dev-ops-systems-
engi...](http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/jobs/135-dev-ops-systems-engineer)

Server Engineer: [http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/jobs/127-senior-server-
progra...](http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/jobs/127-senior-server-programmers)
Note that there are positions open at various levels here

Security Engineer and Lead: [http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/jobs/125-security-
engineer](http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/jobs/125-security-engineer)
[http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/jobs/126-security-
engineering...](http://www.gearboxsoftware.com/jobs/126-security-engineering-
lead)

Web Developer (Rails): this position is not yet posted, but our interest is in
full-stack developers who want to build the next generation of our social
sites and backend services which power our games

------
philnelson
San Fransisco, CA OR Boulder, Co - Full-Time - On Site

Occipital, Inc [http://occipital.com](http://occipital.com)

We make the Structure Sensor [http://structure.io](http://structure.io)

We're looking for a backend web developer with serious Python and database
skills, who also has semi-serious sysadmin skills and wants to work in our SF
or Boulder offices full-time.

Us:

Occipital is equal parts science lab and software startup. We created
RedLaser, 360 Panorama, and the the Structure Sensor, the latter raising over
$1.2 million on Kickstarter earlier this year. We run on coffee, think in
pixels, and fight for milliseconds (and millimeters). We have really good
benefits including health, dental and an HSA. We provide equity to all
employees. Also, money.

You:

You are a person. You are meticulous and forward-thinking. You're up on The
New. You are opinionated but your ego is in check. You use Python every day,
or almost every day. You know various sorts of databases, of which Postgres is
one. You take your tools seriously and want to work on a small team building
some crazy exciting tech. You do things the right way becuase it's the right
way, not because someone is looking over your shoulder. You take complicated
things and make them simple, and elegant.

We don't want a ninja, or a rockstar, we want someone who cares about the
work. If this is you, then let's talk. Drop us a line at jobs@occipital.com

------
tayk
Wizpert ([http://www.wizpert.com](http://www.wizpert.com))

New York City - Full-time Growth Hacker

Wizpert makes expert advice more accessible than ever before, by instantly
connecting users for a live chat with a wizpert on a wide range of topics. We
recently launched our first topic – computer programming, bringing live chat
help to software developers everywhere.

Job description: We’re hiring a highly analytical growth-hacker to grow our
community, and increase engagement and revenues.

Skills & Experience: \- An experienced growth-hacker, with a proven track
record in successful user acquisition in a B2C start-up (at least 3 years) \-
Experience with: email marketing, social media, influencer marketing, content
marketing, landing pages, paid traffic, SEO \- Entrepreneurial, with strong
technical and quantitative skills (programming experience is a plus) \- Expert
understanding of social media, analytics, and A/B test implementation, and an
intimate knowledge of Google Analytics \- Experience with funnel analytics
cohort analysis \- Excellent copy writing skills

Responsibilities: \- Manage and optimize user and expert acquisition across
channels \- Initiate and execute creative grass-roots marketing initiatives \-
Maximize user engagement through email and content marketing \- Develop test
plans, quantify impact and execute recommendations based on testing \- Work
closely with product team on in-product marketing and gamification

Interested? Get in touch with us at jobs@wizpert.com

------
evan2m
Canary - New York, NY - [http://canary.is](http://canary.is)

We're looking for smart hackers to join us in our mission to revolutionize
home security. Work on a small team of engineers where you can make a major
impact on a daily basis. All positions are fulltime out of our SoHo offices.

Current Openings:

* Computer Vision Engineer

* Embedded Software Engineer

* Front End Web Developer

* Junior Python Engineer

* Linux Systems Administrator / Dev Ops Engineer

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Senior Python Engineer

Apply here: [http://canary.theresumator.com](http://canary.theresumator.com)

------
eli
Industry Dive - Washington, DC

 _We are a mobile-first business media company. We publish content that helps
executives in the most important industries. Check
out[http://www.utilitydive.com/](http://www.utilitydive.com/) and
[http://www.educationdive.com/](http://www.educationdive.com/) for examples._

We've been around almost two years and are rapidly expanding:

* Marketing Operations Manager - to help us execute client advertising campaigns (F/T in our office in Dupont Circle)

* Contributing Editors - create content, features, and tools for executives in some of the most important industries. (Remote)

* Online Media Sales - (F/T, in our office)

* Editorial Interns & Social Media Interns - I promise it's more fun and you learn a whole lot more than other internships. (in office)

* Developer Intern - Our publishing platform is Python/Django, but we have opportunities for people interested in data visualization or iOS/Android apps. (in office)

Most of these should be on
[http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/](http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/)
but feel free to shoot me an email with any questions or if you think you can
help us in some way that isn't specifically listed. I definitely want to hear
from you. eli-at-industrydive.com

------
codified
Codified Genomics - Houston, TX remote OK careers@codifiedgenomics.com

Software you write at Codified will directly influence healthcare decisions
for thousands of patients. We're looking for experienced software engineers
who are up to that challenge to join our small team (currently 2 founders and
1 employee).

At Codified your responsibilities will be wide - you will probably end up
touching every piece of software we write, with an emphasis on our user-facing
applications.

We have a large number of interesting projects under active development,
spanning natural language processing, machine learning, user interface design
and sequence analysis.

Skills & Requirements We're looking for software engineers. We are currently
using GWT (Java) and MySQL with some scripting in Python and deploy to a Linux
(CentOS) environment. We will need you to rapidly be productive with these
tools if you are not familiar with them already. Additionally, you'll help us
grow our team over the next few months as we continue to add engineers.

A willingness to learn is more important to us than a Biology background, but
the position will require you to become familiar with the Biology that
underlies what we do.

About the company We write software to help clinicians interpret exome
sequence data from their patients. To do this, we aggregate large amounts of
additional data on individual genes and variants, and apply a series of
proprietary algorithms. We’re a young company (founded in March 2013) that is
profitable with our existing customers and continuing to grow.

------
paulaminc
Watertown, MA (Boston, MA) -- Full Time -- Full Stack Engineer

 __<[http://skimbox.co/>**](http://skimbox.co/>**) Skimbox is an intelligent
mail app that puts important messages first. Skimbox marries the security
enterprises need with the usability you deserve.

Our team is looking for a __Full Stack Engineer __. Is scaling huge systems
your game? How about working directly on our systems and applications while
you’re at it? We’re looking for DevOps folks who know how to run distributed
systems, scale them, and write a little code too. Is all this in your bag of
tricks? Let us know! hr@skimbox.co

More about our team, here:
<[http://skimbox.co/team/>](http://skimbox.co/team/>) But in short, we welcome
all manner of ideas, beliefs, hobbies, diets, and toaster oven preferences.
Most of us work from around 10-6, some of us work from 9-5 or 8-4. We like
Agile, though we've been to Niagara. Some of us have our own offices, some of
us share offices, some of us work in the open office. There are no hammocks,
but there is a nap room. Attending conferences and taking classes is
encouraged. Amassing new skills is encouraged. Voicing your opinion is
encouraged. Write to us for more hr@skimbox.co

------
Renat
500px.com, Toronto

We are looking for a senior, performance-driven full-stack Web developer who
can help us to bring 500px to the next level in terms of scaling, speed, and
user experience. Check out other dev positions at
[http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

About us:

    
    
      500px is an award-winning online community for the sharing, discovery, buying and selling of high-quality photography. Check out http://500px.com/popular
    

About you:

    
    
      - 5+ years of experience with high traffic websites, SQL and NoSQL databases, distributed systems and large data analysis
      - Passionate about writing high-quality, maintainable and robust code
      - Strong knowledge of Ruby on Rails, JavaScript and C, or the ability to learn them quickly
      - Solid understanding web technologies including HTTP(s), RESTful services, HTML5
      - Software development tools (git, bug tracking) and *nix environment
    

We need help with:

    
    
      - Designing, implementing and optimizing products and services used by millions of users.
      - Improving real-time algorithms for photos rating, image recognition, content recommendations and spam detection
      - Building highly scalable API services
      - Bringing beautiful UI/UX designs to life

------
ke-prosper
Prosper Marketplace - San Francisco

Headquartered in San Francisco, CA, Prosper is the first Peer-to-Peer lending
marketplace. At Prosper, we're changing the world of banking, one peer-to-peer
loan at a time. Peer-to-peer lending is still a nascent industry, but Prosper
has already changed the way tens of thousands of people access credit and
invest their money. With over $699 million in loans funded and over 2 million
members, Prosper has created the world's largest peer-to-peer lending
marketplace.

We are looking for a talented, hands-on full-stack software engineer who is
passionate about delivering cutting-edge, world-class solutions to solve
business problems through development of high quality code. We utilize a
progressive, test-driven, Agile development methodology that places a high
premium on communication, good design and clean implementation. Above all
other factors, we are looking for smart, driven candidates who want to be part
of a culture of innovation and creativity as we develop and define the peer-
to-peer lending market. If this sounds like you – we want to hear from you!

Apply/ More information at [http://www.prosper.com/about/jobs/software-
engineer/](http://www.prosper.com/about/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
zacharycohn
Mobile Developer and Teacher - Seattle, WA - LIFFFT (www.liffft.com) (not the
car sharing company)

LIFFFT is a consulting company built by some of the most experienced Startup
Weekend facilitators in the world. We started this company so we could get
very, very good at early stage product development - specifically using
Customer Development and Lean Startup methodologies.

Our goal is two-fold: 1) Consult with large and enterprise companies to help
them learn and adapt these product development methodologies into their own
organizations. We have done extensive work with Nordstrom and their Innovation
Lab, and have recently been expanding our client base.

2) Use the consulting to bootstrap our own products, which we will spin out
into separate companies. You laugh and say that's what everyone tries to do,
but we have already successfully done this once.

 __What we are looking for __We 're looking for iOS developers with experience
leading and teaching groups, who don't believe in reinventing the circle (much
less the wheel) every time you run into a problem, and who believe in a
"Discover the problem, then build the solution" approach to building products.

 __ __

Email: Zachary@liffft.com if you 're interested. Please include any links
(resume, linkedin, github, portfolio, etc etc) you feel are relevant.

------
nickdoesdesign
Boston/Cambridge, MA - Nutonian Inc. (INTERN POSITIONS OPEN, and H1B
available)

[http://www.nutonian.com/company/careers/](http://www.nutonian.com/company/careers/)

Thats the list of currently available positions, but in particular, we really,
REALLY need another Front End Dev. Being that I am the only one, I need
someone to work with me! You would have a ton of input in terms of the look
and feel of the application, and how we architect it.

Currently, we are using Backbone, Pure CSS, Handlebars, Grunt, and Casper and
Phantom for CI.

A little background on the company: Nutonian is changing the way people
interact with their data to understand the hidden mathematical relationships
there. Backed by Atlas Ventures we are very well funded (Series A was
announced last Wed, a $4m deal) and in a unique position to capitalize on the
convergence of trends in big data and machine learning.

Our core technology, built upon years of academic research at Cornell
University, automatically finds all the interesting relationships in data
sets. Our current products have been used by over 30,000 people, a testament
to its power and commercial reach. Our team is still small - everyone has a
large impact, knows the CEO personally, and will create and own the core
technology components that make up our company's product. Like other high
performance teams, while we work hard, we also play hard with regular company
meals, dinners, and social outings.

Contact me if you want to know more about the positions, nick@nutonian.com

Thanks!

------
khitchdee
Khitchdee ([http://www.khitchdee.com](http://www.khitchdee.com)) Allahabad,
India.

We're building Inck, an app to help first time programmer students think. Inck
teaches them a new approach to thinking and communication that incorporates
rhythm into the process. Through the same interface, Inck also provides
mechanisms for them to engage in Generative Programming to build one of a menu
of useful programs. Students choose what to build based on their own
requirements for a software agent to help make their PCs more productive. The
first prototype of Inck will be released on Jan 14th, 2014 to students at a
local high tech institute.

Inck is written in C for the (old) Windows platform. Your work, to start with,
will mostly involve programming. Over time, as you internalize the product
idea, you will become more involved with product definition and the
productization process (higher level stuff).

We pay you a market rate salary and upon successful completion of a six month
probation process, we give you 1% equity in the company. We work a 36 hour,
six hours a day, six day work week. Our work environment is intense and
challenges you to grow. Allahabad is a laid back town with an academic tilt.
This position provides you an opportunity to learn a lot of good engineering
while at the same time share in the success of a new company. You will be
working with a founder, CEO with over 20 years of experience in the industry
and excellent academic and professional credentials.

To apply, go through our website, then send me an email at
rohit@khitchdee.com. We're very selective in our hiring and haven't hired
anyone yet.

------
arohner
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - SF or
REMOTE fulltime (in the US) At CircleCI we're building Heroku for Continuous
Integration and Deployment. We have traction and revenue (and funding!). Our
customers love us, because we move quickly and provide amazing support. All
employees talk to customers and are on support rotation. We're still a small
team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture. We're highly
influenced by Valve's Employee handbook. SF-local employees have catered lunch
every day.

\- Frontend Engineer: You'll work on improving the page responsiveness, adding
new features and improving the out-of-the-box experience and UX. Our frontend
is a single page javascript app, using HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout. We have
a lot of interesting design and data-visualization problems that need to be
solved, as well as A/B testing, landing page creation and funnel optimization.

\- Backend Engineer: Our entire server is written in Clojure. We're looking
for candidates with experience in any "weird" language: Clojure, Scheme, CL,
Haskell, OCaml, Erlang, Brainfuck, C. Experience w/ Linux & DevOps is also a
plus.

------
philmarland
Osper - Building a Bank for Children (London, UK) -
[https://meetosper.com/#workwithosper](https://meetosper.com/#workwithosper)

We teach young people how to manage money. Using ground-breaking payment
technology combined with beautiful and simple apps we teach 8 - 18 year olds
how to save, budget and spend responsibly. We believe that if you put young
people in the driving seat, they learn valuable life-long lessons.

Our team have worked at companies like Spotify, Zipcar, M-Pesa and McKinsey,
and we have successful and influential investors and advisors on board with
highly relevant backgrounds who are helping us achieve our vision.

We are looking for folks who were geeky about money when they were kids (their
lemonade stand went international!) and understand how technology can be used
to empower and educate. We are building a team that is passionate about
building simple and delightful front end experiences, sophisticated but
elegant backends, and never forgets that the user comes first.

Currently hiring: \- Frontend (Phonegap, Backbone) developer \- Backend
(Python, Postgres) developer

Find out more
([https://meetosper.com/#workwithosper](https://meetosper.com/#workwithosper))
or get in touch at jobs@meetosper.com

------
iqlicense
JavaScript Developer - NYC

Looking for JavaScript developers to work on web application for startup based
in NYC.

You will need to be able to collaborate very closely with other software
engineers on a frequent basis. We are ideally interested in people in the NYC
area who would be interested in coming to an office to work on this.

You are smart, creative, and inquisitive. You are a meticulous, driven
developer with an eye for design. You also strive for eloquence, performance,
and lightness.

Responsibilities:

    
    
      - Development of core server-side and client-side JavaScript functionality
    

Ideal Requirements:

    
    
      - Experience with server-side JavaScript (Node.js and Express) 
      - *OR*
      - Client-side JavaScript development with MVC frameworks such as Backbone.js
      - Experience with templating languages (ejs, mustache, etc.), HTML 5, and CSS 3
      - Experience with database systems such as MongoDB and Redis
      - Experience with message queues such as RabbitMQ and Celery
      - Experience with Git and collaborative coding
      - Experience with test driven development in Node.js
      - Experience with Ubuntu/EC2 development environment
      - (Nice to have) experience with tools such as Angular.js and CoffeeScript
    

If interested, please contact us at info@iqlicense.com!

------
capkutay
WebAction (www.webaction.com) in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time- Hiring Front
End Web Developers and Platform Engineers

Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is a private equity backed real-time big data infrastructure company
based in the San Francisco Bay Area, providing an end-to-end platform that
will enable the next generation of real-time, data driven applications.
Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans with proven track records,
WebAction is backed by some of the most respected names in Silicon Valley.

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates, and (of course) a kitchen stocked with snacks and
drinks. Our office is also a short walk from some great restaurants and coffee
spots on University Avenue in Downtown Palo Alto.

For the front-end position, we ask that you have the skills to contribute to a
cutting-edge user interface and data visualization dashboard built on top of
real-time, big data applications. Having an eye for user interaction design is
a plus.

These are the tools you will work with:

-backbone.js

-jQuery

-HTML5/CSS3

-D3.js

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to implement a
scalable, highly optimized data processing infrastructure. For those of you
interested in highly scalable, low latency data platforms, working at
WebAction is an opportunity to work on one yourself.

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

------
cwilterdink1207
New York, New York- Java, Javascript, Big Data @ Conductor

Conductor is changing the way marketing thinks about SEO. Our Searchlight
platform collects and analyzes more than 4 TB of internet search data each
week. Clients use our data to create better content on their websites and
optimize for natural search.

Collecting huge amounts of heterogenous data is not an easy engineering feat
and we're leveraging some of the newest open source technology to make
Searchlight. Java forms the backbone of our server side architecture with
Hadoop, Mongo , Redis and Kafka running in the database. The client side of
our stack includes Javascript, JQuery, backbone.js and handlebars. Engineers
commit code daily, we push to production often, and we are quick to iterate to
make our process better.

We're looking for engineers to join our Infrastructure and Applications Teams.
Knowledge and interest in one or more of the technologies listed above is a
requirement. Besides the technical stuff we like to hire folks who have a
genuine curiosity in learning how stuff works.

You can take a look through our open roles and apply here:
[http://www.conductor.com/about/careers/engineering](http://www.conductor.com/about/careers/engineering)

------
hnjobrtc
### Apple Inc: Cupertino, CA - Analytics Dev-Ops Engineer - (Sorry no
remote!!) Relocation offered. We're building a real-time Big Data analytics
system from the ground up for scale and speed and need a rock-soild Montgomery
Scott with sharp coding skills to have our backs. Here are some of the
interesing technolgies involved.

    
    
      * Zookeeper
      * Hbase, HDFS
      * Storm
      * Linux
      * Jruby
      * Puppet/Chef
      * Git
      * Nagios/Splunk

~~~
hnjobrtc
Please contact us via hnjobsrtc@gmail.com

------
malaporte
Coveo, Quebec City, Canada

We're in the enterprise search business. That's Google for BigCorp. Our own
search engine. It's hard, and it's fun.

We use many technologies. The top ones are C++, C#, Java, Scala, JavaScript,
Python. We have many customers, and we're growing at a very fast pace.

People here are fun & talented. Nice colorful office, and frequent donuts. And
Quebec is a very nice city.

[http://careers.coveo.com/](http://careers.coveo.com/)

------
_wesley_
Gustin - San Francisco - Fulltime -
[http://www.weargustin.com](http://www.weargustin.com)

Gustin is the first fully crowdsourced fashion company. We’re rapidly changing
the fashion industry and we’re looking for a talented technologist to help us.
We're also bootstrapped and profitable.

The Role Our e-commerce platform is the primary medium through which we
generate revenue. We’re looking for someone to own and improve our technology
stack.

Qualifications (the following are required) Experience developing applications
using Ruby on Rails. Experience with JavaScript, HTML5, XHTML, CSS.
Familiarity with CoffeeScript, HAML, and SASS even better. Experience with SQL
databases. Familiarity with Postgres even better.

Desired (these aren’t required, but are nice to have) Experience with Heroku.
Data-informed product development experience, e.g., analytics, A/B testing.
Value pair programming. Active user of social media. Understanding of static
file optimization (offloading static assets to a third party, JS minification,
etc). Avid follower of the technology industry and current technology/web-
related trends. Prior experience working for a consumer Internet company.
Interest in fashion and American manufacturing.

------
lamplightr
Toronto - Uken Games

Software Engineer (full time)

Uken is looking for talented software engineers to become members of our core
development team.

You'd be working on meaningful things like:

\- creating performant, cross-platform games;

\- building game features that are deployed weekly to our millions of players;

\- writing beautiful, maintainable code with extensive test coverage.

Your background should include:

\- proven software engineering skills;

\- excellent understanding of web architecture;

\- the ability to communicate clearly;

\- an appetite to learn, grow, and take on increasingly more responsibility;

\- a strong desire to build something that people really want.

It'd be a big plus if you have:

\- experience developing games;

\- experience building applications for mobile platforms;

\- contributed to an open source project (include your github profile);

\- experience with the technologies we use: ruby on rails, objective-c,
javascript, nginx, mysql, linux.

We believe in a fun & meaningful work environment:

\- you'll be equipped with a MacBook Pro/Air, 27" monitors, iOS/Android
device;

\- stock options and competitive salaries;

\- full health, dental, vision coverage;

\- snacked-filled kitchen and booster juice breaks;

\- catered breakfast, lunch, and dinner;

\- convenient location downtown Toronto

About Us

Uken is one of the only true cross platform gaming companies around. We build
fun social and mobile games that make people stare, smile, jump, and feel
awesome inside. We have a quirky nerdy culture that fosters creativity,
collaboration, quality ideas, and a data driven mindset. We believe in moving
quickly and improving constantly and that mantra is reflected in the weekly
updates we make to our games and internal technologies. We have an appetite
for pushing technical boundaries and we’ve done exactly that with HTML5. We
work on products that are used by millions of people everywhere and we’re just
getting started.

~~~
lisimia
How would you like applications to be made?

------
rargulati
Insightpool - Atlanta, GA - Atlanta Tech Village

[http://www.insightpool.com](http://www.insightpool.com) \- email:
swimteam@insightpool.com

We help fortune 1000s instantly identify & proactively engage the most
relevant influencers, prospects, and customers.

At Insightpool, you’ll get to work at one of the fastest growing companies in
Atlanta with top talent. We're proud of the team we've built and we plan to
keep the caliber high

Our clients love stopping by the office, and you can really tell that you're
helping them out on the day-to-day. It's great to see how invested they are in
our success.

We're big on company culture. This includes: \- the freedom & flexibility to
work at your own pace (where you want, when you want) \- taking ownership of
projects \- paying it forward

We're particularly looking for: * Frontend Engineer

This is primarily an engineering role, rather than being design or CSS
focused. Preferably, you're really strong on JavaScript fundamentals and up-
to-date with modern JS engineering (experience with either of Backbone or
Angular is a plus). This role will come with quite a bit of responsibility as
you'll have the opportunity to become the front-end lead and shape the
direction of the product.

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

Open positions:

Java Engineer - Core Java developer to help build out our SaaS platform.
Experience with play! framework, event processing, distributed systems a plus.

QA Engineer - QA engineer with experience developing and executing rigorous
test plans for web applications and a passion for seeking & destroying
software defects.

UI Engineer - Front-end developer with knowledge of CSS, HTML5, Javascript for
our SaaS platform. Knowledge of MVC frameworks and CSS organization desired.

Systems Engineer - Engineer to build scalable infrastructure based on puppet.
Linux and scripting experience required. Configuration management experience a
plus.

Check us out at [http://www.pascalmetrics.com](http://www.pascalmetrics.com)

Full job listing:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc)

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
lylo
FreeAgent

Edinburgh or REMOTE.

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

jobs@freeagent.com

## TL;DR

We're looking for Software Engineers to work on leading Ruby/Rails app for
successful UK SaaS accounting platform FreeAgent.

We're also looking for an Operations Engineer to come and help squash single
points of failure, fix bottlenecks, profile load and solve some very
interesting scaling and automation problems. Ruby, Puppet, MySQL, RabbitMQ,
Elasticsearch.

## Details

We’re looking for people to come and contribute towards our mission of
democratising accounting for small businesses across the world!

We’re the leading UK online accounting platform with over 33,000 delighted
customers and continued high growth. We have a brilliant team of engineers and
designers who are developing with cutting-edge tech at scale. We have a wealth
of technical challenges for you to solve and we can provide a friendly,
creative and collaborative environment in which to solve them.

More details on the website:

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-engineer)

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/operations-
engineer](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/operations-engineer)

------
blo
San Francisco, CA - Full-time (no remote) - Consumer early-stage, funded

Vurb ([http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)) - Max Levchin funded startup -
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-
engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-engine-vurb-
wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless)

We're working on search, browsing, and sharing, by connecting the services we
use in a contextual way that's more usable, efficient, and social (e.g., no
more having lots of windows/tabs open). We do this through unique UX/UI
combined with search, machine learning, big data, and other fun technologies.

We're looking for people who are interested in:

* JavaScript (node.js, backbone.js) - generalist / full-stack development

* Search / Data Science - search / classification / ranking, machine learning, recommendations, NLP, data crawling/processing

* Mobile (iOS, Objective-C) - development of native apps on iPhone/iPad and Android

* UX/UI Design - thinking outside the box on interactive and visual designs for web and mobile

We're stealth but funded by Max, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), Michael Arrington (CrunchFund), and many others. If you're
looking to join a small team that solves complex problems and is making
something people will use daily, then come find out what we're up to.

jobs@vurb.com | [http://vurb.com/jobs](http://vurb.com/jobs) | angel.co/vurb

------
ckoglmeier
Denver, CO - Sympoz/Craftsy

[http://www.craftsy.com/careers](http://www.craftsy.com/careers)

We're always looking for good developers + designers - all across the stack as
well as native mobile. Shoot me a message if you are interested, email is in
profile.

Short version: Venture funded (post series B), high growth online education
company with real revenue. Started in niche categories (Sewing, Quilting, Cake
Decorating) but expanding quickly to new spaces (Photography, Cooking, Fine
Art, etc). \-------------------------------

Long version: Craftsy was designed to provide the best online learning
experience possible. Our courses are taught by renowned, expert instructors
who take the complex and make it compelling—all in HD-quality streaming video.
Craftsy customers can tap into the knowledge of their instructors and other
members of our vibrant, passionate communities as they learn, make and share
their projects on Craftsy.com.

Craftsy was started in 2010, is backed by leading investors, and has grown to
150+ employees. Our class portfolio and categories are expanding, as are our
social and eCommerce efforts. And the good news is that we believe this is
just the beginning. Craftsy leadership is strong, and our team is driven and
enthusiastic. We aspire to create communities that inspire and educate and
expect our workplace to do the same for our employees. We’re based in Denver,
Colorado where you can get a start-up experience with all the lifestyle
benefits our city has to offer. We have competitive pay and benefits, and a
work environment where you’ll be challenged to grow, learn and achieve in a
collaborative and fun environment.

------
michaelambrose
DocNetwork (Ann Arbor, Michigan)

Full Time JavaScript Developer

DocNetwork is a leading electronic health record system for camps, daycares
and schools. Our mission is to bring the lightweight side of the medical
industry onto the web. We are a bootstrapped and profitable startup servicing
tens of thousands of patients and growing incredibly fast.

We're looking for a talented full-stack web developer to join our team!

Successful candidates should:

* Possess a solid understanding of programming fundamentals

* Have both server- and client-side development experience

* Have fluency with multiple programming languages

* Be comfortable using a distributed version control system

* Know their way around the command line

* Maintain a sense of self-awareness and communication skills

* Be able to thrive in a startup environment

We don't necessarily have hard requirements on the specific technologies
you've had experience with in the past. We expect our developers to quickly
adapt to (and influence) the technology stack we use here at DocNetwork. Our
product is based heavily on JavaScript, and our stack includes AngularJS,
Node.JS, and PostgreSQL. We're especially interested if you have a background
in these areas!

If you're interested and think you'd be a great fit, submit your resume to
jobs+dev@docnetwork.org with examples of your past work to get started.

------
mwilliamson
Software developer, Stat.io - Cambridge UK, or REMOTE

Stat.io is building a web application that lets people use open data to
improve decision-making. Our vision is to aggregate data from hundreds of open
data portals, which can then be accessed in one place. You can see a very
early demo of the application over here:

[http://www.stat.io/dev/](http://www.stat.io/dev/)

The challenge is to understand millions of datasets from many different
sources, from APIs to Excel files, and then provide an interface that allows
users to find the data they're interested in.

The main technologies we're using for data processing are Python and MySQL,
with a bit of Redis and MongoDB for some simple queueing and logging
respectively. We're open to using any technologies if it helps get us closer
to our vision. For instance, there's a good chance that alternative data
stores to MySQL would be a better fit for the problems we face.

We're looking for a software developer to join us, initially part-time. If
you're interested or have any questions, get in touch: contact@stat.io.

You can find out more about us on our website:
[http://www.stat.io/](http://www.stat.io/)

------
lqdc13
San Francisco, CA. Relocation Assistance provided. Juniper Networks.
www.juniper.net You will be working on the team that works with
[http://www.mykonossoftware.com/](http://www.mykonossoftware.com/)

    
    
      * Above all: interest in coding, security and statistics.  Knowledge of specific technologies is not required.
     
      * Desirable: 
      - Strong Python coding skills, understanding of Java and C.
      - Experience with AWS
      - Understanding of and experience using common data structures i.e. trees (heaps, binary trees, tries, etc), Bloom filters, arrays, linked lists.
      * If you want to do data analysis, you should have 
      - Understanding of and experience using common statistical techniques: generalized linear models, PCA, and basic statistics (Fisher's exact test, Binomial test, t-tests etc)
      - Experience with implementing algorithms from academic papers
      - Experience with at least one machine learning package e.g. Mahout, Scikit-learn

You get: \- Very competitive compensation. \- SoMA (close to downtown)
location. \- Work with a great small team with smart people who look forward
to coming to work every day. \- Excellent benefits package. \- Macbook Pro and
any work-related software. \- Flexible working hours.

About us: Our projects are striving to change existing security solutions and
lead the industry. We are a small team that's growing and every engineer is
expected to think of new ideas and turn that into the next feature. Our
projects are working with some of the best technologies to fit our scalability
and complexity needs, and all engineers are empowered to suggest and prototype
using new ones.

Email rsinayev@juniper.net with CV and a code sample/github account.

------
rvivek
About: We're HackerRank - building an engaged community of programmers across
different domains of Computer Science (AI, ML, Databases, security, etc.)

Investors: We are a part of YC summer batch of 2011, backed by Vinod Khosla
and a team of 25 in Mountain View & Bangalore growing very very fast.

Enterprise: Our enterprise product (white-labeled version) is used by some of
the top tech companies (Facebook, Amazon, Square, Palantir, Evernote, Quora,
etc.) for making their interview process effective.

Growth: Our revenues and the community of programmers are growing at a
phenomenal rate of 32% & 35.5% respectively. We are growing incredibly fast in
a huge market - technical companies & programmers which is ever growing and
powerful
(online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424053111903480904576512250915629460)

Hiring: We are hiring for various roles (hackers, sales, marketing, PM's) at
both the places. Checkout our careers page
([https://www.hackerrank.com/careers](https://www.hackerrank.com/careers)) If
you're interested, please send me your online profile or resume to vivek [at]
hackerrank

It'll be one of the best decisions in your life. Looking forward!

------
_br
BloomReach - Mountain View, California

H1B, Intern, Full-time all welcome!

Apply at [http://bloomreach.com/careers](http://bloomreach.com/careers) or
send an email to dGFsZW50QGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t

BloomReach is a small, fast-growing startup with offices in Mountain View, CA
and Bangalore, India, and we’re tackling one of the Internet’s most
fundamental problems: helping leading online businesses get their high quality
and relevant content found by their consumers, when and where they want it.

BloomReach’s big data applications and technology drive revenue by consuming
web wide and site data to interpret consumer demand and deliver relevant user
experiences on any marketing channel.

We have open positions in Data Science, Engineering, Sales, Product and
Engagement Management, and Human Resources. If you don't find a position that
interests you, fill out a generic application and let us know what you want to
work on- we're just looking for smart, talented people to help us continue
making BloomReach an amazing place to work.

For engineering positions, if you can also send at least one cool piece of
code, or a link to something you’ve built, or a hack that you’re proud of,
we’d love to see it!

------
firevision
New York - Perka

[http://getperka.com/jobs](http://getperka.com/jobs)

We are looking for full time engineers.

Android Engineer

You know you can have it your way. You see fragmentation as an opportunity,
not the apocalypse. You went to see Jobs just to throw Jelly Beans at the
screen. The apps you write at Perka will change the world.

iOS Engineer

You're ready to take the NeXTStep into Flatland. You know when to follow the
rules and when to break them. You think it's hip to use square brackets.
You'll write the apps that make the whole world sing.

Java Platform Engineer

You like big data and you cannot lie. Millions of transactions? No biggie. You
eat NP-Complete problems for breakfast. You were born to develop in Java, and
you'll be working on the hot molten core of Perka.

JavaScript Engineer

You wield the powers of the Prototype, and you're not afraid to expose your
Backbone.js. You read the W3C specs over a bowl of oatmeal. Millions of users
will be logging into the applications you write.

Site Reliability Engineer

You'd rather spend two hours automating a one hour task, just to be ready for
next time. You check your email using Telnet. You want to be the wizard behind
the Perka server curtain.

Software Test Engineer

You love to break stuff. There's a glitch in the Matrix and you know where it
is. You're beyond detail-oriented, and if you order it with extra pickles,
there better be extra pickles.

Apply using our API.

------
jrob
Fan TV - www.fan.tv Senior Software Engineer - Platform Services

We are seeking a highly motivated, senior server engineer with great software
development and systems architecture knowledge to join our Platform Services
team. We are very team oriented and we are looking for another team player to
work in our Agile Scrum environment. You will be building the common back-end
platform for Fan TV’s award winning iOS applications, for Fan TV Web, and for
Fan TV, what Time Magazine calls “the home entertainment god box”. We are
currently running Sinatra on MongoDB, but are looking for someone with enough
experience to adapt to new technologies as needed. You have a passion for
digital entertainment and you are excited to work on disruptive technologies
and products. You see your mistakes as learning opportunities and continually
look for ways to improve yourself, your team and your products. Finally, you
thrive in a fast-paced, dynamic, startup environment.

Requirements and Job Description:
[http://fanhattanjobs.theresumator.com/apply/g9cath](http://fanhattanjobs.theresumator.com/apply/g9cath)
Questions? jroberts@fan.tv

------
jqueryin
Miami, FL. FULL-TIME, INTERN.

.CO is hiring a designer, a frontend developer, and marketing interns.

[http://www.go.co/company/team/careers](http://www.go.co/company/team/careers)

Things you should know about our company:

    
    
        * We're a startup with more than 1.5 million customers 
          all over the world.
        * We're growing and are profitable.
        * We're a small team (20+) and we'd like to keep it 
          that way (fine - no more than 50).
        * We offer all major benefits 
          (Yes, that includes delicious pizza on Fridays).
        * We dream big. And we achieve big too. We're changing
          the fabric of the Internet, one URL at a time.
        * Need more? CNET, TechCrunch, and European Business Review.
    

Things we want from you:

    
    
        * Your brain, commitment, and passion.
        * Your willingness to learn. Experience goes far, 
          but fast learners go much farther.
        * Your curiosity, willingness to take risks, and to
          figure things out - without instruction manuals.
        * Your ability, and desire, to change the status quo.
          Otherwise, you are better off working for [a] .COM ;)

------
innonate
Picturelife - [https://picturelife.com/](https://picturelife.com/) \- New
York, NY

H1B and INTERN(s) welcome!

Picturelife is the best way to back up, organize, and access a lifetime of
photos and video. We're an insanely passionate team working on real tech to
solve a universal problem; and, we're looking to add more people who love the
problem we're trying to solve.

We want to meet candidates in the following positions in New York:

 _Senior Android Engineer_ _Senior Rails /Backend Engineer_ _Jr Designer_

... and we'd still love to speak with anyone who writes code and loves their
photos.

More info about us: We're a growing team, with engineering offices in New York
and Chicago. We were founded by OMGPOP founder (and early YC alum) Charles
Forman, Threadless founder Jacob DeHart, and NY Tech Meetup President Nate
Westheimer (that's me). We've build a small and really excellent team, and
have an amazing list of friends for investors, including Spark, SV Angel,
Betaworks, David Karp, Founder Collective, Chris Dixon, Lerer Ventures,
Chicago Ventures, Highline, and many more.

Hope to you soon! nate.picturelife.com or jobs@picturelife.com

Nate Westheimer CEO - Picturelife

------
robbiemitchell
Knewton - New York, NY (Union Square) - full-time

Knewton's mission is to bring personalized learning to the world.

Knewton is the world's leading adaptive learning technology provider. Knewton
provides the tools and infrastructure needed to create continuously adaptive
learning applications driven by real-time proficiency estimation, activity
recommendations, analytics, and more. The world's largest and most innovative
learning companies have signed up to use Knewton technology in their products
for K–12 (e.g., Houghton Mifflin), higher education (e.g., Pearson), global
English Language Teaching (e.g., Macmillan, Cambridge University Press), and
other markets.

Knewton has been recognized globally as a "Technology Pioneer" (World Economic
Forum in Davos), one of the world's "50 Most Innovative Companies" (Fast
Company), and one of "The World's 100 Most Intriguing Entrepreneurs" (Goldman
Sachs).

[http://www.knewton.com/careers/](http://www.knewton.com/careers/)

\--> For more follow
[http://twitter.com/knewton_jobs](http://twitter.com/knewton_jobs)

------
instaedukate
San Francisco, CA — InstaEDU ([http://instaedu.com](http://instaedu.com))

InstaEDU is a marketplace for online tutoring. We've recruited some of the
best tutors from the U.S. and around the world and made them accessible on-
demand 24/7.

We're looking for ambitious full-stack engineers who love working on a wide
variety of challenges to join our team. As we transition from beta to a global
web application, we’re looking for new teammates to help develop key features,
scale our infrastructure, and take an algorithmic approach to improving
product effectiveness.

Qualified candidates will have extremely strong python programming skills,
proficiency with HTML, CSS, and Javascript, and a passion for InstaEDU’s
product and mission. Bonus if you have experience working with Django,
SQL/MySQL, JQuery, and/or Redis/NoSQL.

Benefits? Small team where everyone has a major impact, competitive salary and
great equity compensation, casual open office environment in downtown SF,
medical/dental/vision insurance, fully stocked kitchen, and awesome team
events.

Feel free to ping me at kate@instaedu.com if you have any questions. To apply,
send your resume, GitHub profile, blog, and/or any projects that you're proud
of to jobs@instaedu.com. If you're awesome, we want to hear from you!

Want to learn more? JD:
[http://instaedu.com/about/jobs/#SoftwareEngineer](http://instaedu.com/about/jobs/#SoftwareEngineer)
Series A info: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/14/instaedu-series-a-
battery-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/14/instaedu-series-a-battery-
ventures/)

------
dirtyb1t
Cigital is hiring software security folks

What we do: We're a software security consulting firm that helps build
security into the SDLC. We work on a wide variety of projects involving static
analysis, penetration testing, architecture review, threat modeling, etc. We
deal mostly with the private sector and the types of applications we work with
are varied from mobile to webapps to video games.

DO NOT apply directly to our website. Email your resume to
dirtyb1t34@gmail.com

We're all consultants so we tend to travel a fair amount. As I said, the work
is varied and you can really focus the type of work you do based on your
interests and skills. It's definitely a fun place to work. The people here are
really smart and there's lots of room to grow your skills. We're looking for
everything from interns to principal consultants and we have positions open
all over the place including: \- Northern Virginia \- Boston, MA \- Santa
Clara, CA \- New York, NY \- Bloomington, IN \- London

You can read more about the jobs here:
[http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/](http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/)

~~~
theboss
I can vouch for this guy and Cigital. Good and Smart people who really like
software security.

------
chrchr
LegitScript is hiring web application developers.

We evaluate online pharmacies for fraud and illegal activity. We use Rails,
MySQL, lots of Rspec, Redis, git, Jenkins, etc. We're looking for devs in
Portland, OR who know web technologies and relational databases and value
quality, simplicity, and reliability.

[http://www.legitscript.com/about/careers](http://www.legitscript.com/about/careers)

------
finbidsnyc
Stealth mode financial gamification startup is looking for a talented full
stack developer to help part time with various elements of our investing
application.

About us: Started by Harvard graduates working in the financial services
industry, we're building a way for everyday investors to enjoy the investing
experience. It's social, fast-paced, and above all, lots of fun. We have
investors and advisors with similar experience, as well as deep technical
knowledge and experience.

About you: Enthusiastic, skilled web developer with experience on both front-
and back-end elements of an application. We currently use SQL Server, PHP, and
a lot of JavaScript/jQuery to connect the dots client-side. The current
opening is only for part time/intern hours, since the majority of development
work is being done by the core team. ALL experience levels are welcome to
apply -- the position could be a great fit for someone with a 9-5 looking for
extra work, a current student, or a professional freelancer. Let's talk and
see if there's a fit.

Contact us directly at theportfoliochallenge@gmail.com.

------
honoredb
Medidata (New York, NY and elsewhere) - Software Engineer, Software Engineer
in Test

As the leading global provider of cloud-based clinical development solutions,
we deliver an innovative platform designed to make clinical trials more
efficient. We understand the significant challenges faced by life science
organizations. And as the pressure increases to safely get new treatments to
market faster and at a lower cost, so does our need for highly skilled and
committed professionals.

If you love creating innovative ideas to address business challenges, you will
thrive at Medidata. Join a community of highly motivated and talented
professionals in an environment where you can grow, learn and have an impact.

The heart of our business is building technology solutions that help improve
quality of life. We invite you to make a difference.

[http://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Jobs.aspx?b=nwQ1BlwO](http://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Jobs.aspx?b=nwQ1BlwO)
(all job listings)

[http://jobvite.com/m?3gHU7gwJ](http://jobvite.com/m?3gHU7gwJ) (Deep link to
Senior Software Engineer Level II, New York)

------
secfirstmd
London, Dublin or Remote - Volunteer or Intern

Looking to do something different, meaningful and help build a product from
the ground up which will save lives of some of the most vulnerable people in
the world every day? Perhaps your looking for an interesting side-project or
just a break from the commercial treadmill?

An early stage human rights start-up (the founder has just spent five years at
another human rights startup which he helped setup and is now a market leader)
in East London (still in the fun garage shed stage!), is looking for a mobile
app developer or CTO. (Also people with associated skills such as LAMP, UI/UX,
HTML5, etc would be great)

The start-up focuses on addressing a significant gap in the security of human
rights organisations, journalists and activists - through the use of a web and
mobile application. It builds on years of cutting-edge security operations in
this field.

With the product features and business plan nearly complete we are looking for
the right person to bring us to the next technical stage. Ideally you will be
in London but remote working is also a possibility.

Interested? Drop a mail to secfirstmd@gmail.com

~~~
sycren
Hi, a similar idea was hacked together a few weeks ago at the Hack4Good
Hackathon in London. I could put you in touch with the team that made it if
you're interested. pic.twitter.com/pAc37R31Ei

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US
    
      - Though everyone here is fluent in Ruby, we don't artificially limit ourselves.
        In the past few months, I've worked with Objective-C, Backbone.js (inside
        PhoneGap), Angular.js, Ruby (of course) and a little bit of Java and C#.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - If you’re renting anything larger than a breadbox in the Bay Area or NYC,
        you can afford a house here. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love writing software, and you have a few years of experience doing it.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. It would be nice if you use and love Ruby, but not required.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

I'm a software craftsman on this awesome team. If you're interested, send me
your resume/CV and a little bit about why you’re interested:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; - Videology - FULL TIME, INTERN (H1B maybe if
already in US)

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. The Baltimore office is a
.NET shop, but the Reston office is Java on *nix (Mac for dev, Linux in
production, and no plans to use Microsoft anything for development). Our stack
is Java on Spring with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS. We have some big
projects in the works involving big data and volume as we scale globally and
across mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our Reston platform alone
handles 4 billion requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired an
intern through these threads. These things do work!

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: <10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, Stanford, Google/Google Research,
Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, IBM Research, Yahoo
Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, and many
more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively capture and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers excited to join an early-stage startup to
grow with & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build predictive models using sophisticated algorithms and data extracted
from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to help customers understand model
performance and meaning

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Interact with customers, analyze their data, understand their pain points,
and develop new product features and new products

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring@infer.com

------
mvx24
ShareRoot - Emeryville, CA

ShareRoot is the Buddy Media for Pinterest, we offer a SaaS platform that
gives brands access to analytics, page management, advertising, and contest
execution. We're a small bootstrapped, profitable company that started just
earlier this year. Some of our notable paying clients include: Sony Pictures,
General Mills, and MGM Grand. The founders come from companies with successful
exits in the adtech space: AdParlor and Millennial Media.

We're looking for engineers to join our team to help take our product out of
beta. Our backend is completely written in django, run with nginx and uwsgi,
and deployed on AWS. Our front-end is lots of jQuery, bootstrap, and
knockout.js.

What we're looking for from potential hires:

\- Humble and positive attitude - you view problems as opportunities.

\- Yearn to figure out what makes everything you get your hands on work.

\- Front-end, back-end, or ideally full-stack skill set.

\- Experience building a respectable sized dynamic web app with jQuery, HTML5,
and related technologies.

\- Familiarity with CORS, same-origin policies and workarounds.

\- Experience building and deploying apps with django and south.

\- Experience building django view decorators, middleware, and template tags.

Bonus points for any of the following:

\- If you have any experience with the Facebook API or Facebook Ads API.

\- If you have any experience with building mobile apps.

\- If you volunteer, support charities, or have other higher ambitions.

If interested, email a resume and some sample code that best exemplifies you
to: marc 0x40 shareroot.co

------
dgrissen
Seeking part-time REMOTE contract Python developer to augment our team.

Entrepreneurial Finance Lab (EFL) is an alternative to credit scores in
emerging markets that are enabling deserving entrepreneurs everywhere to
expand their business.

Location - anywhere in the Western Hemisphere, Lima Peru if you're up for some
travel, but not necessary.

About us: \- For profit social enterprise spun out of Harvard research project
\- We have developed a psychometric test that is converted to a credit score
(like FICO), that a bank uses to give a loan \- Small, flexible company, 25
people, with offices in Boston and Lima, Peru and staff also in Africa, India,
Indonesia \- Working on a very hard problem across many geographies \-
[http://eflglobal.com](http://eflglobal.com)

What we need help with: \- Core systems development: the way we capture,
aggregate, scrub, clean and store our data \- Data analysis: we're working on
additional types of data analysis to augment psychometrics and need experience
with working with large datasets \- Front-end development: looking to optimize
the user experience of the test questionnaire that's delivered in the field

What we're looking for: \- Senior level dev to work with the team 2-3 days per
week for the next several months \- Python expert \- Deep experience with
Django \- Experience with Celery a plus \- Experience with R a big big plus \-
Better than average jQuery skills \- NoSQL experience would be nice, but not
required

What we can offer: \- Good hourly rate \- Freedom to make high level design
decisions \- Flexibility with your schedule \- Chance to travel to South
America \- Trying to do some good in far off the beaten track places

If interested, please email careers@eflglobal.com with subject HACKER NEWS

~~~
dgrissen
If anyone has any brilliant tips on getting line breaks in this text
formatting would appreciate it... Call me a newb.

------
stevem-newrelic
New Relic - Portland OR/Seattle WA/San Francisco CA
([http://newrelic.com/jobs](http://newrelic.com/jobs))

We make the best application AND mobile performance monitoring solution, and
deliver the only serious SaaS APM. It gives deep visibility in production apps
running on Ruby, PHP, Python, Java, and .NET (with more platforms on the way).
Over 50,000 developer/users have used our tools.

Making it easy for our users, however, is hard work. Our answer is to hire top
notch people and then turn them loose to solve tough problems as only they
can.

We're looking for a number of technical positions (check out the Jobs page),
including engineers with skills in Ruby, Node, Python, C, PHP, .NET (to name a
few). H1-Bs welcome.

We also take our company culture seriously -- Best Place to Work and all that,
of course. But we also provide an unusual and exciting development
environment, one where managers are working to enable developers, not the
other way around.

Come take a look. [http://newrelic.com/jobs](http://newrelic.com/jobs)

------
smikhanov
London, UK — Fountain Digital Labs ([http://www.fountain-
digital.com](http://www.fountain-digital.com))

We're working on the interactive video app and building both the client part
(iOS) and the video processing backend (Python/ffmpeg). Currently looking for
a Python developer, Video Streaming Engineer, iOS developer and UI/UX
designer, all full-time in London. We're based at Google Campus.

I'm including the links with the usual job description blurb below, just
wanted to say that we're a well funded one year old company, with product
prototype ready, now approaching first public release. It's seven of us, with
three people located in London. These will be our first hires, so your
influence on the end product is only limited by your own capacity. For the
same reason we're super serious about picking the right people and should we
find them, ready to treat them _very_ well with interesting engineering tasks
and cookies. It's great to work here, really.

===

Video Streaming Engineer: [http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/7965/video-
streaming...](http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/7965/video-streaming-
engineer-at-fountain-digital-labs/)

Python Developer: [http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/7961/senior-
python-d...](http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/7961/senior-python-
developer-for-video-delivery-platform-at-fountain-digital-labs/)

iOS Developer: [http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/7962/senior-ios-
deve...](http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/7962/senior-ios-developer-
for-interactive-video-app-at-fountain-digital-labs/)

------
cryptowerewolf
Shopkick - [http://www.shopkick.com/join-us](http://www.shopkick.com/join-us)
Shopkick is cross-retailer loyalty & shopping platform that combines the
online and offline worlds. We have over 6 million users. Macy's, Best Buy,
Target, Old Navy, General Mills, and Proctor & Gamble are just a few of our
partners. We are backed with $20 million in funding from Kleiner Perkins and
Greylock Partners. Shopkick is profitable! We're still small, but we are
growing "fast".

Some articles on us:

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/16/shopkick-says-its-now-
profi...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/16/shopkick-says-its-now-profitable-
with-its-shopping-app-adding-200m-in-sales-for-target-best-buy-and-other-
partners/)

[http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/world-economic-
forum...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/world-economic-forum-names-
shopkick-technology-pioneer-for-2013-167670135.html)

[http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/blog/2012/08/ebay-
sh...](http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/blog/2012/08/ebay-shop-kick-
top-list-of-most-used.html)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9by4vjWSfU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9by4vjWSfU)

A few of the positions we are hiring for: * Mobile developers (iOS & Android)
* Server side developers / Full Stack Generalist Engineers * Growth Hacker *
User experience designer * Data Engineers

Go to [http://www.shopkick.com/join-us](http://www.shopkick.com/join-us) for
more details and to apply online or email Jason@shopkick.com

------
alanctgardner2
Full time - Ottawa, ON. Remote OK.

We're trying to increase the effectiveness and availability of mental health
services, and improve the lives of millions of people. We're looking for a CTO
to establish our tech stack and build our engineering team. If you're
interested, send your CV and GitHub to steven.daniel.andersson@gmail.com.
Significant equity is available in addition to salary.

~~~
dleskov
Look up a post by JangoSteve below, saying "...We act as CTO and development
team for hire for early-stage startups..."

------
jameshowardwang
San Francisco, CA: Active Mind Technology / GAME GOLF --
[http://www.gameyourgame.com](http://www.gameyourgame.com)

We are a lean and scrappy group of software and hardware folks,
revolutionizing the way sports are played and analyzed with next-generation
wearable products, starting with golf. We are getting ready to launch our
first product GAME GOLF in just a few months, with support from PGA players
(Graeme McDowell, Lee Westwood), Apple retail stores, one of the largest golf
equipment manufacturers, and one of the largest sporting goods stores.

We’re looking for experienced engineers, (front-end, back-end, iOS, Android),
as well as data scientists, designers, and an RTOS expert for our wearable
tech. Our web site is built on PostgreSQL, PHP, and AngularJS. This is a small
team so be prepared to hit the ground running!

We are hiring ASAP for full-time in San Francisco only. Our office is on
Townsend near the Caltrain. Please contact jobs@gameyourgame.com with
inquiries. We’re also on AngelList and Facebook if you want to find out more.

------
jlinder
Gracious Eloise, New York, NY
[http://www.graciouseloise.com](http://www.graciouseloise.com) Gracious Eloise
is helping people to connect at a deeper level through handwriting. We have
developed patented technology to replicate handwriting.

Some product and technical problems we are working on solving:

    
    
      - improving our handwriting recognition algorithms
      - shortening the processing time of handwriting samples
      - creating new product features for our Gracious Professional service (where 
        people can write notes in their handwriting but using a computer)
    

We have openings for new engineers:

    
    
      full-stack: https://gist.github.com/jlinder/2e923fc7ecd49fff7562
      front-end: https://gist.github.com/jlinder/7fd3363cbd9eef039c0f
    

If you're interested, email us at jobs@graciouseloise.com with some things
that tell us about you: link to GitHub/LinkedIn/StackOverflow profile, resume,
links to previous projects, or something else interesting!

------
timetric
London

Timetric is looking for software engineers to join our small London-based
team, and help us build great data visualization products. We build software
around economic data. We collect it, analyze it and visualize it; we provide
tools for our users to explore, use and reuse it.

We want you to help us bring our data visualization tools to a wider audience.

The Timetric platform was built from the ground up on Python (Django) and
Javascript, with a Postgres/Solr/Redis backend. We try to stay close to the
cutting edge of new technologies, and we're always open to new ideas.

You'll be joining a small team, with a minimum of process. Code is deployed
continuously and we can provision a server with one click.

Required: * Good level of expertise in either Python or Javascript (or both!)
* Comfortable working knowledge of Linux * Used to working with git (or
mercurial/bzr)

Bonus points for any of: * Interest in data visualization *
Numerical/scientific/mathematical background * Understanding of AI/ML
techniques * Interest in economics

Send your CV/covering letter or questions to jobs@timetric.com

------
jack7890
SeatGeek -- New York, NY -- Full Time We're a search engine for tickets and
live events. Think "Kayak for sports/music/theater tickets."

⇒ Android Developer -- Looking for someone eager to build the Andorid app to
accompany an already-successful iOS app. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer/)

⇒ Web Engineer -- We're looking for someone who loves building web apps.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for debate. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

⇒ Product Person -- A somewhat non-traditional job. We're looking for someone
who takes on PM-ish responsibilities while still being a member of the dev
team:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/product_person/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/product_person/)

------
dsr_
Cambridge, MA, USA

[http://www.smartleaf.com](http://www.smartleaf.com) is a profitable,
privately held 30-person financial SAAS company. We are looking for four
software engineers for various positions in the company: one in QA, one in
financial engineering, and two for application work. None of these positions
require you to manage other people. All of them are up at
[http://www.smartleaf.com/about/careers](http://www.smartleaf.com/about/careers)
for your perusal.

You should be clever, competent, and kind.

Experience requirements: fluency in two or more languages (the application is
in C++ (back end) and Ruby on Rails (front end)). You don't need to know C++
or Ruby, but you'll need to learn them. Some people use R for the sorts of
thing one uses R for; lots of our internal tools are written in Perl. You must
have the ability and desire to track down complex problems and solve them,
learning as you go. Strong written and verbal communications skills are
essential.

Nice-to-haves include experience with databases (Oracle or PostgreSQL,
especially) or data feed engineering or being particularly good at math.

Full-time, on-site positions with occasional telecommuting. Compensation
includes salary, equity, 3-4 weeks of vacation, NYSE holidays, all insurance
premiums, food, excellent coffee, and a collegial working environment.

An ex-employee described us as the most interesting group of people he had
found outside of MIT. It probably helps if you're an SF fan. As this is HN, I
shall shamelessly namedrop: our CTO is Mark Nitzberg, who was at ViaWeb with
PG.

Cover letters and resumes to jobs@smartleaf.com; we prefer plain text or PDF.
In your cover letter, please describe an interesting problem you have solved.

------
Shayla
Nascent, www.nascentdigital.com, Full-time, Toronto, Ontario

Nascent is a fast growing design-led software company. We thrive on taking
imaginative ideas and realizing them using the most innovative interface
technologies. We are a boutique user experience firm combined with a world-
class software consultancy. Three things we do really well: 1\. Work on the
edge of innovation – using the newest technologies to drive amazing user
experiences. 2\. Integrate our design and development teams into a single
unified practice. 3\. Partner with our clients to merge their product vision
with our unique execution abilities. We are currently looking for a PHP
Developer (strong knowledge of PHP and Javascript), a Front End Developer
(excellent knowledge of HTML5, CSS3, Javascript) and an Application Architect.
Check out our blog to view the job postings at:
[http://blog.nascentdigital.com](http://blog.nascentdigital.com). Feel free to
send your resume to sorenstein@nascentdigital.com.

------
maarten-pi
We're Pararius, leading rental property portal in the Netherlands. We're based
in Amsterdam.

We're looking to expand our portal and keep the website as fast as possible.
We're looking for

skilled PHP software developers in or around Amsterdam. Relocation can be
discussed.

In this function you'll build new features, on the frontend and the backend.

About us:

Pararius works with the Scrummethod. Your code is visible within two weeks or
writing

and will be used by over a million of visitors every month. Every two weeks
we'll set new goals

with the team and with product development. Your feedback is more than
welcome.

You'll be part of a passionate team. We work informally, but over the best
working conditions for

our developers.

Our latest developments:

    
    
      - Develop API's for our new App
      - Replace the frontend with a new look and feel
      - Install memcached to get more speed out of the site.
    

About you:

    
    
      - You can design and program software systems
      - You have experience with working with high traffic websites
      - You have at least 3 years experience with PHP, OOP, jQuery and MySQL.
      - You like to working with new technologies
      - You have an IT-related education or a self-thaught programmer with hands-on experience.
    

We offer:

    
    
      - a job with growth possibility in a young, dynamic and innovative organisation
      - a good salary
      - a job on a good location near the A10 with a good view
      - possiblity to attend IT-conferences
      - secundary working conditions, like  a good pensionsettlement and an own laptop
      - we lunch together and have fun, on Friday's we have a drink

~~~
maarten-pi
Contact details would be nice here as well...:

m.katoen@pararius.nl or phone: +31 20 471 2111

------
jakehow
Zipmark ([https://zipmark.com](https://zipmark.com)) - New York, NY (Remote
Possible)

We are looking for awesome people to come work with us and help build the next
great alternative payment network. Zipmark is a mobile and online payments
company that enables people and businesses to pay each other using their real
bank accounts through the digital checking infrastructure. You can read more
about our business in this recent Entrepreneur Mag article
([http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/227979](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/227979))

Come help us solve problems like:

* building the safest and fastest way to make or receive payments via checking account

* operationalizing and automating remaining manual processes to help manage our growth

* protecting our customers and company from financial and security risks

* increasing organizational transparency and fostering open communication

* building and supporting official API client libraries in languages we don't use everyday

* supporting and troubleshooting with customers who are integrating with just about every other language/platform

Using tools like:

* ember.js

* Ruby/Rails

* Objective-C for our iPhone app

* postgresql, redis and memcached

* cloud and bare metal infrastructure

While learning and creating expertise around:

* advanced cryptography

* web and/or mobile application security, threat modeling and pentesting

* risk analytics

* identity validation

You should care about creating and improving operational processes that
contribute to high quality, low defect software, and you should want to learn
more about and become an expert in automated testing, continuous integration,
and monitoring everything. However, you still want to work with an
organization that is agile enough to respond to change quickly when it is
warranted.

If any of this sounds interesting, we would love to meet you. We offer a
generous salary + benefits package, with the ability to offer generous equity
grants for the right teammates.

Email me with your details: jake@zipmark.com

------
apinstein
TourBuzz ([http://www.tourbuzz.net](http://www.tourbuzz.net)) - Atlanta, GA -
Full-Time - Local.

\- Lead Software Developer/Architect

\- Customer Advocate

Our 8-person team has carved out a profitable niche in the real estate
photography industry over the past 7 years. We are growing fast, have no debt
and no outside investors. Our product roadmap is full of challenging and fun
problems as we expand our product to other commercial photography niches.

We're a great fit for those that prefer and atmosphere where you're given the
time and autonomy to digest a problem, collaborate productively w/the business
and technical team, and expected build a robust and maintainable solution.

Day to day you'll be using PHP, AngularJS, compass, ruby, coffeescript, chef,
and postgres in an environment where we expect you to develop your skills and
learn new tools to increase your productivity.

We have competitive salary/benefits with a flexible and relaxed working
environment (few meetings or deadlines) located in Virginia Highland.

Reach me at alan@tourbuzz.net.

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - [http://www.mindsnacks.com/](http://www.mindsnacks.com/)

\-------------------------------------------------------

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Voted Educational App of the Year by Apple. Funded by Sequoia Capital.

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Android Engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engineer.html)

* Game Designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designe...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designer.html)

\-------------------------------------------------------

To apply, visit
[http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers](http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers) For
more info, email us at jobs@mindsnacks.com

------
ketralnis
At Hipmunk, we're hiring full-stack (python/coffeescript) web developers, as
well as developers for iOS and Android. We're also hiring a PR director and an
SEO expert. We're in San Francisco.

Email the address on
[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs) or me at david at
hipmunk dot com and I can pass you on

------
Shayla
Nascent, www.nascentdigital.com, Full-time, Toronto, Ontario

Nascent is a fast growing design-led software company. We thrive on taking
imaginative ideas and realizing them using the most innovative interface
technologies. We are a boutique user experience firm combined with a world-
class software consultancy. Three things we do really well: 1\. Work on the
edge of innovation – using the newest technologies to drive amazing user
experiences. 2\. Integrate our design and development teams into a single
unified practice. 3\. Partner with our clients to merge their product vision
with our unique execution abilities. We are looking for PHP Developers (strong
knowledge of PHP and Javascript), Front-End Developers (excellent knowledge of
HTML5, CSS3, Javascript), and an Application Architect. Check out the job
postings on our blog at
[http://blog.nascentdigital.com](http://blog.nascentdigital.com). Feel free to
forward resumes to sorenstein@nascentdigital.com.

------
ccallebs
Austin, TX (Remote Possible)

Tugg ([http://tugg.com](http://tugg.com)) is hiring highly passionate hackers
to work on the next phase of our crowdsourcing platform. As the industry
leader in event-based crowdsourcing, we are now looking to branch out into
other verticals in order to create the future of e-commerce.

What we offer:

    
    
      - Competitive salary
      - Health insurance
      - Flexible work hours
      - Relocation assistance (if applicable)
    

You should have some / all of the following:

\- 3+ years full-time web development experience.

Experience with:

    
    
      - A modern scripting language: Python / Ruby / PHP / JavaScript
      - A modern development framework (Rails, Django, Express.js, Backbone, etc.)
      - A cloud-based hosting service (Heroku, Digital Ocean, AWS)
    

A passion for:

    
    
      - Open-source software
      - Writing complete, bug-free software
      - Refactoring
    

\- An active GitHub profile

\- A desire for self-improvement

\- Ability to write a better job posting

If this sounds awesome, or you have any questions, contact us at
dev@tugginc.com.

------
zpinter
Startup from Hulu Founding CEO Jason Kilar and former Hulu CTO Richard Tom.
San Francisco, CA (SOMA)

We're stealth, so we can't divulge product details yet, but we're looking to
change the landscape of an industry or two. Our company will focus on building
a multi-platform consumer facing service. We're big believers in the
combination of great design, great technology and a compelling business model.
We firmly believe that world-changing companies are the output of world-class
teams and world-class cultures.

We're looking for strong developers who love to code in a variety of languages
tackling every portion of the stack. If you're one of them, you can get our
attention by following the rabbit hole @
[http://thefremontproject.com/rabbithole](http://thefremontproject.com/rabbithole).
Alternatively you can email us : devnull@thefremontproject.com.

more info - [http://thefremontproject.com](http://thefremontproject.com)

------
dcwangmit01
Basis - Local San Francisco, CA, USA (startup, 60 people, funded)
[http://www.mybasis.com/](http://www.mybasis.com/)

Help us make people healthier! Our product is a wearable device that tracks
body health using sensors that monitor heart rate, perspiration, temperature,
and motion. This data is collected and processed into insights and
visualizations which help our customers build healthier habits. We are looking
for all kinds of engineers. Detailed job descriptions can be found at:
[http://www.mybasis.com/careers/](http://www.mybasis.com/careers/)

Some of our currently open positions include: * Software Engineer, Data
Analysis * Senior Software Engineer, Architecture * DevOps Engineer * Backend
Software Engineer * Software Engineer in Test * iOS Software Engineer *
Research Engineer * Senior Firmware Engineer * Embedded Systems (Electrical /
Mechanical) Fall Internship * Quality Assurance Manager

------
ajaykam
Wedding Party -
[http://www.weddingpartyapp.com/jobs](http://www.weddingpartyapp.com/jobs) \-
Palo Alto, CA, REMOTE OK

Help us make weddings awesome for the hundreds of millions of people who
attend weddings every year. We are a small team of engineers and designers
that has made waves in the last year with our mobile apps for couples and
guests. We’ve grown fast and Wedding Party is now used at hundreds of
thousands of weddings a year. We’ve been featured on the AppStore for the two
months. There are fun design, product, and scaling challenges ahead.

We are looking for: -Rails developer -Android developer -iOS developer

Responsibilities: \- Take ownership of one of our major product platforms \-
Be able to iterate quickly over UX interactions and designs \- Be obsessive
over details and be ready to ship great code

Requirements: -Experience working on interesting projects -Be prepared to
learn and teach -Experience building products with millions of users a plus
email: jobs@weddingpartyapp.com

------
biographid
BiographID - New York, NY; Toronto, Canada; Possibly Remote

BiographID lets you record, plan and share events in your life.

We are looking for a software engineering and someone with "soft skills".

Software Engineer

We are looking for a great software engineer to join our team. While we do
obviously use specific languages and technologies, the emphasis is on hiring
someone super smart - like you.

Desired Skills and Requirements

-Degree in computer science, mathematics, statistics or other technical field

-Excellent implementation skills in a variety of programming languages

-Understanding of machine learning, artificial intelligence, statistics and data mining

-Familiarity with network programming, distributed systems, GPUs

Marketing and Product Management Guru

We are looking for someone with excellent interpersonal skills to take our
exposure to the next level.

Desired Skills and Requirements

-Excellent interpersonal, management and organizational skills

-Understanding of customer requirements and desires

-Familiarity with web design, marketing and public relations

To apply, go to:
[http://www.biographid.com/front_pages/careers/](http://www.biographid.com/front_pages/careers/)

------
dannyroberts1
Dimagi, Inc.

Cambridge, MA

At Dimagi, your work can take you literally anywhere. We're looking for
talented, adventurous web and mobile developers to dive in to one of our core
mobile health platforms already affecting hundreds of thousands of the world's
poor and underserved. Our team of top-notch coders regularly travel to see our
field sites and visit our field teams in Africa, Southeast Asia, and South
America, and these trips can happen as often as two or three times a year for
those who wish to. Dimagi prioritizes global impact, employee growth, and
satisfaction over the bottom line, making it a fresh, exciting, and genuine
place to work.

Awesome programmers are welcome to apply. We are particularly interested in
candidates that are experienced in the following areas:

* Bridging the gap between small and medium scale (like serious caching, splitting out services based on intensity of usage, etc.)

* Large codebases and strangling out modular components

* Bridging the gap between an open source project only used and understood by insiders to one with components that are accessible to outside developers looking to contribute

Day-to-day work will be done on one of the following sets of technologies.

Web Developer

* Python + Django

* Couchdb

* Postgres

* JavaScript (and lots of it)

Mobile Developer

* J2ME

* Android

* Java

Specific platform or language experience not required.

Dimagi: [http://www.dimagi.com/](http://www.dimagi.com/) Careers:
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/)

------
jonathanpeters
Twenty Recruitment - New York, NY

We are a recruitment firm, focused solely in NYC's startup, digital & tech
space. We strategically support businesses at various stages of development,
from inception through late series funding, to pre & post-IPO.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We are flexible to our client's needs, taking on as much
of the process as requested, including pre-screening and meeting each
candidate before presentation.

Some of our current opportunities include:

-Senior Python Developer (Python Expert) - Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform

-Front-End Engineer (Heavy JavaScript) - Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform

-Test Engineer (Focus on Automation) - Post Series A Funded Startup

-Tech Lead/Senior Engineer (Java & PHP) - Disruptive Ecommerce Business, Post Series B Funded

-Tech Lead (Front-End, Node.JS) - Social Media & Brand Consulting Agency

-iOS Engineer - Fast growing, now Global E-Commerce Company

-Product Manager - Fast growing, now Global E-Commerce Company

-Lead Platform Engineer (Ruby) - Crowdfunding space

-Lead Front-End Engineer (Ruby) - Crowdfunding space

Please get in touch to understand how we can be a resource to you, as well as
to learn further details on these opportunities. We offer a seamless
recruitment experience, unlike any other in the startup space. We will provide
full company and role description, verbally. In addition, we have met all of
our clients, so truly understand the environment and culture.

email: jonathan.peters@twentyrecruitment.com

------
acdantonio
Weddington Way is a rapidly growing, venture-backed start-up building a new
collaborative shopping experience for wedding parties. We are passionate about
creating a fun and rewarding experience for friends coming together for one of
life’s most important events – weddings.

We were founded in 2010 by our CEO Ilana Stern, a former buyer for
Bloomingdales who came up with the vision for Weddington Way while pursuing
her MBA at Stanford. In just three short years, Weddington Way has scaled to a
team of twenty high-performing individuals responsible for driving a fast-
growing customer and product pipeline. We’re a fun, smart, entrepreneurial
group with successful track records. We’re looking for like-minded people who
have the desire to achieve aggressive goals, want to have a voice in what
we’re building, and love their job in the process.

Open Positions

Director of Operations You are: •Someone who can help us scale while
protecting and improving our customer experience. •Comfortable touching many
pieces of the business and be able to institute the necessary
processes/metrics. •An analytical, strategic thinker who can correct
inefficiencies and be a decision-maker.

Marketing Analyst You are: •Highly analytical, well-versed in excel, and able
to analyze large data sets •Ready to put numbers into action and guide the
team on how to best optimize their marketing programs •Goal-oriented,
passionate about A/B testing and has a proven track record of improving ROI
across all channels.

Director of Acquisition: You are: •A leader who will own our marketing
acquisition efforts from end-to-end and successfully scale the business •Super
analytical and have experience acquiring users through Facebook, PPC, display
ads, SEO, etc. •Ready to test and manage different acquisition channels with a
data-driven mind-set

Feel free to contact us for more information at jobs@weddingtonway.com

------
heatherpayne
Nascent (www.nascentdigital.com) | Full-time | Toronto, Ontario

Nascent is a fast growing design-led software company. We thrive on taking
imaginative ideas and realizing them using the most innovative interface
technologies. We are a boutique user experience firm combined with a world-
class software consultancy.

Three things we do really well: 1\. Work on the edge of innovation – using the
newest technologies to drive amazing user experiences. 2\. Integrate our
design and development teams into a single unified practice. 3\. Partner with
our clients to merge their product vision with our unique execution abilities.

We are currently looking for a PHP Developer (strong knowledge of PHP and
Javascript), a Front End Developer (excellent knowledge of HTML5, CSS3,
Javascript) and an Application Architect.

Check out our blog to view the job postings at:
[http://blog.nascentdigital.com](http://blog.nascentdigital.com).

Feel free to send your resume to sorenstein [at] nascentdigital.com.

------
anbu5
Orange Harp Inc, San Francisco, CA

We are a team of 3 in SoMA building a discovery engine for socially conscious
products. Our iOS and web app help users discover, recommend and buy products
that are great in quality, craftsmanship and eco-friendliness.

We are a bunch of hackers who have cut our teeth at companies like Lookout,
Vodafone, Buffer and Apple. We love solving hard problems and building great
products.

We are looking for:

* iOS engineer: \- to help build our flagship iOS app. We obsess about using technology to build a compelling user experience. Are you a hacker at heart? Do you enjoy building robust and well designed consumer mobile apps? Do you want to work at an early stage company and make a significant impact? Then, this is the perfect job for you.

* Full stack engineer: \- to design and build the backend platform and REST APIs. Building REST APIs involves complex algorithms to deal with large amounts of data about products and users. The backend platform is our revenue platform. Needless to say, it is a critical part of our business too.

Are you a hacker at heart? Do you enjoy writing elegant, robust, scalable and
maintainable code using Ruby and Python? If yes, this is the perfect job for
you!

* Product designer: \- we believe in design being a big asset of our product. Making emotional connection with people through user experience is what makes a product stand out. If you believe the same and you love technology (both mobile and web), talk to us!

We're an early stage startup. You will get to learn everything about building
a product and a company. You will be rewarded with better than industry
standard salary and equity options. The most exciting of all is to build a
product that people love and use everyday!

Interested? Drop us a line with links to what you’ve built previously at -
anbu@panacheup.com

------
teddymarrufo
ZEFR <[http://www.zefr.com>](http://www.zefr.com>) (Venice Beach, CA, USA)

 __Job Description __:

Sr. Software Engineer for ZEFR, Youtube's hottest partner in Venice Beach, CA.
Build large scale internal tools used by numerous internal employees and
drives millions of external viewers.

 __Requirements __

* BS or MS in Computer Science or relevant on the job experience * Experience with data structures, algorithms and complexity analysis. * Extensive programming experience in one or more major programming languages. * Good verbal and written communications skills, all-around team player * Substantial experience developing web applications: coding skills in Python, Javascript or CoffeeScript; database design and SQL programming. * Experience with large-scale, distributed systems design and development with a strong understanding of scaling, performance and scheduling

APPLY HERE:

[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okWoXfwl&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okWoXfwl&s=HackerNews)

 __About the company __

ZEFR is the leading SaaS platform for brand and content management on YouTube.
ZEFR provides technology solutions for the biggest content owners and brands
on YouTube, connecting fans and franchises for the good of all. ZEFR started
as a Rights Management and Monetization platform and has since bolstered its
offerings to include Channel Management, Tune-in, and most recently BrandID.

 __Contact Info: __

* __Contact __: Rebecca Stillman, Technical Recruiter * __E-mail contact __: rebecca.stillman@zefr.com * __Web __:[http://www.zefr.com/jobs/](http://www.zefr.com/jobs/) * __No telecommuting __

------
magic_at_enimai
ënimai - www.enimai.com - Mountain View CA - Full Time, no remote work.

ënimai is looking for full stack unicorns.

When we say full stack - we really mean the entire software stack, right from
processor initialization to the cloud backend. We have written our own hard
real time operating system and "own" everything that runs on it.

We are looking for extraordinary programmers. Programmers who, true to the
spirit, can work with any programming language to solve the problem at hand.
Generalists who can become specialists in any field.

The team has previously built very successful products at Apple,
Amazon/Lab126, Google, HP Labs, NASA, OLPC, etc.

You will be rewarded with better than industry pay and equity. However, the
biggest reward will not have dollar figures attached to it. It is the feeling
you get doing what you do best and making an impact in this world.

Apply at [http://enimai.theresumator.com/](http://enimai.theresumator.com/) or
drop us an email at stdin@enimai.com

------
bartonfink
MapQuest is hiring. We're working on a variety of things besides getting
people directions from A to B, and we are trying to do that with a minimum of
drama and a maximum of excitement. Our headquarters is in downtown Denver, CO,
but we have people working in NYC, Pennsylvania, Washington, DC and even
England as well. We're #2 in the maps and directions industry behind Google,
and are amidst a pivot out of maps and directions and into travel. We try to
combine a startup's level of passion and creativity with bigco backing and an
audience of 40M UV's monthly. You can see products we've released recently at
[http://discover.mapquest.com](http://discover.mapquest.com) and
[http://travelblogs.mapquest.com](http://travelblogs.mapquest.com), and there
is more coming soon.

We have open reqs for Javascript developers, Rails developers and Mobile
developers (Android, iOS and Windows). While experienced engineers are
certainly welcome, we have a strong pairing culture in Denver and have had
outstanding success with entry-level engineers over the past six months. If
you've got some talent with web development, have a github profile and don't
mind booger jokes, we'd love to talk. We have an online coding test at
[http://www.interviewzen.com/apply/3QPLHn](http://www.interviewzen.com/apply/3QPLHn)
that shouldn't take much more than 10 minutes.

I could post the official reqs here, but essentially, we're looking for people
who are smart and comfortable doing a variety of things. We have web-based
products written in Scala, Node.js, Rails, Java and even some C out there, and
while we don't expect anyone to be fluent in all of them, we look for people
who are willing to be flexible and excited at the chance to stretch
themselves.

If you're interested, please give me a buzz - my e-mail is in my profile. I'd
love to chat.

------
sethbannon
New York City, Amicus (YC S12).

Want to do good and do well? Amicus helps nonprofits do what they do better
and is disrupting a $60B market in the process.

Hiring for framework-level javascripters, senior level Rails devs, full stack
devs, and operations support.

FULLTIME, INTERN, H1B all welcome.

Find our more at [http://jobs.amicushq.com/](http://jobs.amicushq.com/)

------
pplante
FULLTIME - Software Engineers in San Francisco, CA Rentlytics, Inc -
[http://rentlytics.com](http://rentlytics.com)

Apartment Investors are overwhelmed by their data, and the giants are focused
on big-data solutions, but reality says otherwise. Most investment funds have
a small data problem, they cannot make sense of 100's of megabytes of data.
That is why off-the-shelf business intelligence solutions misses the problem
completely. We're developing the solution our customers have been clamoring
for.

Join our team of 5 people, and come make a big difference in an industry of
dinosaurs. Our existing customers are all very happy, and we have a ton more
waiting for their rollout of the software. We use Python/Django/Postgres on
the backend and CoffeeScript with Backbone.Marionette on the frontend. Our
team is based in SF, but we're happy to relocate you.

Get in touch: phil@rentlytics.com

------
therigu
Cambridge, UK - Neurence ([http://www.neurence.com](http://www.neurence.com))
- Dev Ops

We are a startup, currently in stealth mode, developing a cutting edge and
innovative technology with applications, initially with a mobile flavour.
We’re backed by a leading technology investment company, allowing us to focus
on developing these new and exciting products and to expand!

We’re looking to fill a devops role to lead the operation of our server side
architecture. We'd love to hear from you if you've experience in and interest
of large scale distributed HTTP based architectures; linux and open source web
server (HAProxy, SQL, no SQL etc.) administration; automated deployment,
monitoring and scaling; as well as problem solving and a desire to learn new
technologies.

You'd be joining a small hardworking yet fun team based in Cambridge, UK. To
find out more, contact us at hireme@neurence.com

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a rapidly growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

We analyze content and advertisements for many of the most trafficked websites
on the Internet. Receiving terabytes of data a day, we measure more than just
clicks and impressions, giving our customers insights with metrics like
viewability, attention and much more. Our client base is growing very quickly.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This helps advertisers, publishers, and
companies throughout the ad-tech ecosystem see the ads their competitors are
running and allows us to estimate each company's online ad footprint. We have
a free product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

We're quickly turning into one of the biggest Python shops in NYC and are
committed to open source technology. We’re growing very quickly and are
looking for engineers in various roles up and down the tech stack to help us
scale. Openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
gsastry
Iterable ([http://iterable.com](http://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA.

Come join Iterable, the next generation email optimization company.

Email usage is changing, but the technology and capabilities haven't caught up
to the 21st century. We're a small team of hackers and thinkers who are
creating the next generation email optimization platform. Our team has
experience at big tech companies (Twitter, Google, SIG) and we want to bring
and improve the technology that powers user growth and commerce at these
places to everyone. This means writing code that improves the lives of our
customers (series seed and series A companies) and their millions of email
subscribers.

One of our top level goals is to build a uniquely fun and growth oriented
company culture. This is a journey, not a rat race. Knowledge sharing in any
capacity is highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction markets or
PGP encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely functional
data structures to others? We pair program, design together, and generally
create a learn-and-teach environment here.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face: \- Scale our API to beyond millions of requests \- Design and write
performant, beautiful interfaces \- Write software to build machine learned
user models \- Make data visualizations for our email and user data \- Design
an immutable infrastructure for our platform

Some aspects of our culture that make us different: \- We are all very focused
on self improvement \- Our company has egalitarian and transparent values:
work when you want, on what you want. \- We are chill and empathetic people \-
The company is completely transparent

You'll get to work with us at our office at Kleiner Perkins' startup
incubation space in SoMa.

If this sounds like an interesting opportunity for you, please email me. --
girish at iterable.com

------
martian
San Francisco - Software Engineer (H1B welcome)

Thumbtack is a new way to find and hire local services like DJs,
photographers, house cleaners, and contractors. Over 250k small businesses
around the country have joined Thumbtack, and we're making real money in the
local services marketplace. We're backed by great VCs like Sequoia Capital.

The team is full of down-to-earth, practical, and intelligent people. Everyday
for lunch we all sit down to a meal cooked by our in-house chef. On Wednesday
nights, we stay late for a hot dinner, some wine, guests, and great
conversation. Sometimes we drink beer that we've been brewing in the back
closet.

Ping me (chris @) if you want to chat. Happy to meet up for coffee if you're
in SF.

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

------
haydentay
Toronto, Relay [http://relay.im](http://relay.im)

Relay is a mobile messaging app for you to chat with animated GIFs. It might
sound simple, but we're working on some really interesting problems in search,
media delivery, big data and real time technology.

We're looking for a Founding Engineer to join us as part of our founding team,
where you'll get to help define our product and engineering. You should be an
experience generalist with mobile development experience.

Our goal is to help people have fun with their friends. Come work with a group
of talented folks in an environment full of laughs (comes along with the
territory of animated GIFs!)

For more details on the role:
[http://relay.theresumator.com/apply/gfEZ34/Founding-
Software...](http://relay.theresumator.com/apply/gfEZ34/Founding-Software-
Engineer.html)

You can also contact me - hayden@relay.im

------
takrupp
Hired, Inc - Talent Marketplace, Full Cycle Recruitment Solution - San
Francisco - No Remote or Telecommute

We have a variety of technical and non-technical roles. On the non-technical
side, you can check out our careers page:
[http://hired.com/careers](http://hired.com/careers). We are looking for
candidate centered recruiters and product managers that can manage our
marketplace transactions.

On the tech side, we hire exclusively from our marketplace
([https://hired.com/signup?btn=HomeHeader](https://hired.com/signup?btn=HomeHeader))
and have 3 open engineering positions as well as a junior designer. We're a
Rails shop with an Angular front-end, and while we like Rails and Angular
folks, we'll also look at other excellent individual contributors (the last
guy we hired had a Clojure / Java background).

------
adamb0mb1
PayScale - Seattle (Pioneer Square) - F/T - Platform Engineer

We do real-time compensation analysis in n-dimensions. We are looking for a
smart, energetic senior software engineer (backend) to join our team. The
engineer will actively participate in the design and development of next
generation big data management, storage and analytics and reporting of the
PayScale platform. We’re actively moving towards open-source solutions
including: MongoDB, HBase, RabbitMQ, Memcached, Elasticsearch, Xen, and
others.

PayScale is a great opportunity to work and learn alongside experts in big
data, distributed systems, machine learning, search, and econometrics. Join
our team and help us revolutionize the way in which compensation is measured,
analyzed, and predicted.

[http://www.payscale.com/about/jobs#PlatformEngineer](http://www.payscale.com/about/jobs#PlatformEngineer)

------
lizdinzeo
Dallas – Houston – Chicago – Seattle – LA – San Francisco – Atlanta - NYC – DC
Pariveda Solutions is hiring client-facing developers… Do you like custom web
sites, mobile applications, and thick clients? Are you proficient in C#, Java,
or HTML/JS/CSS? We build applications for clients in many industries across
multiple platforms and languages. We like to work with small, structured teams
on projects that are typically less than 6 months in duration. At Pariveda,
your platform, language, and industry will be constantly changing. We offer a
progressive career path, competitive compensation, and excellent benefits.
Check us out at
[http://www.parivedasolutions.com/Pages/default.aspx](http://www.parivedasolutions.com/Pages/default.aspx)
and inquire or apply at liz.dinzeo@parivedasolutions.com.

------
chuckg19
Boston - Android Engineer - Springpad

Do you want the challenge of building the next generation of a world-class
Android application that has been downloaded millions of times? We’re looking
for someone who can help us build new features and improve upon our most
popular platform. We are constantly pushing the bounds of what you can do with
an Android device and delight in new and inventive ways of interacting with
the platform.

With more than 4.5 million users who have saved 65 million pieces of data,
Springpad is a Boston-based force in the startup world. Uniquely harnessing
the power of the social and interest graphs, we’ve created a smarter way to
save, discover and share information. In Mashable‘s words, we’re “like
Pinterest, but smarter.”

To apply: email chuck@springpad.com or visit us at
[http://springpad.com/jobs](http://springpad.com/jobs)

------
yannyu
LucidWorks ( [http://www.lucidworks.com](http://www.lucidworks.com) ) - main
office in Redwood Shores, CA with remote workers all over the place.

"LucidWorks is the commercial company behind Apache/Lucene Solr, the world’s
leading open source search platform.LucidWorks is an Equal Opportunity
Employer M/F/D/V.These cutting edge technologies power critical search apps at
thousands of websites and enterprise apps large and small – including Netflix,
IBM, Twitter, LinkedIn, and dozens of other household names. Our team includes
leading contributors and committers to the Lucene project, as well as experts
in enterprise search, distributed computing and scalability. Be part of this
exciting technology story and work with many of the Lucene/Solr committers!"

In other words, we do a lot of work with helping companies implement search as
well as processing and analyzing "big data", whatever that might mean to a
customer.

Our engineering team consists of 15-20 of the committers to the Lucene/Solr
project, including our founders Erik Hatcher and Grant Ingersoll. Erik is
known for writing one of the definitive books on Solr, as well as working with
libraries all over the world to implement better search. Grant Ingersoll has
written a few books himself and is a co-founder of the Mahout open source
project, and an overall fount of knowledge relating to machine learning.

We're looking for engineering types that would be interested in development or
consultant roles, and have experience with enterprise search. Solr/Lucene
experience of course would be ideal. Experience with Java development is a
huge plus, and even more bonus points if you already contribute to open
source.

We're also hiring for support and UI positions, again people with enterprise
search backgrounds are preferred for those roles.

Please contact me at yann.yu@lucidworks.com if you have any questions,
concerns, feedback, resumes, etc.

------
dragonstyle
Boston - Lose It!

Software Developers, Data Scientist (Full Time, Boston based preferred)

We've been helping people lose weight since 2008, and since then Lose It! has
reached more than 16 million people (maybe even a few here on HN). We're still
a very small company, just 8 people, located in the Seaport District in
Boston. We're product focused and believe that small teams can make a huge
impact when they are focused and motivated. We're venture backed by General
Catalyst and United Healthcare.

If you'd like to help us change people's lives and build the next generation
of technology to help people manage their weight, we're looking for developers
as well as a data scientist. Learn more at
[http://www.loseit.com/jobs](http://www.loseit.com/jobs) or drop me a line
directly at charles at loseit.com.

------
kdemarest
Austin, TX preferred; Remote possible

You have written a LOT of code in your life - but it's still fun to dive into
new stuff, like websockets, nosql or Hadoop, or explore an interesting
language like nodejs or ruby/rails. You find Heroku and Cloud9 intriguing.
Even twenty years later, you like how the web continues to transform the way
people work and live.

Coding is both art and science to you, and you're willing to share knowledge
with talented up-and-coming coders, yet welcome collaboration with veteran
peers from whom you still learn every day.

Front end, back end, or classic app coding, you've done it all - in a web-
centric context.

Join our talented team at appsoma.com and help build innovative systems
augmenting the Appsoma platform.

Skills

Both back-end and front-end web coding feel natural to you Strength with a
back-end language(s) like php, nodejs, python, ruby, etc. Comfort with
practices like unit testing, CI, git, etc. Familiar with web front-end
technologies and frameworks You are appropriately wary of threads and forking,
but can handle them Comfort with Agile, product roadmaps, smart feature
prioritization Bonus: LXC / Docker and general virtualization, or interest in
learning Bonus: Interest in distributed processing like SGE/Slurm or Hadoop

Requirements

Seven plus years of experience, or equivalent talent Solid work ethic and the
ability to work independently Intuitive sense of code architecture Perfect
spoken and written English plus solid communication

About Appsoma

Founded with a vision to make online programming, management and computation
of massive data sets easy for everyone, Appsoma is helping 'omics companies
become more agile.

Location

Our product development is based in Austin, Texas, but we all work virtually.
No commute, flexible hours, and plenty of team contact over video and at
occasional team lunches.

------
ismyrnow
_Web Application Developer - Boston, Massachusetts, USA_

Applied Geographics, Inc. (AppGeo) is looking for an experienced and
enthusiastic web application developer to help us build map-related web and
mobile applications in our downtown Boston office.

You must be skilled in full-stack, modern web application development using:

    
    
      - HTTP/REST 
      - HTML, CSS 
      - JavaScript (including client-side toolkits and frameworks) 
      - an object-oriented server-side environment 
      - SQL, and 
      - Git
    

Experience with the following would be beneficial:

    
    
      - Node.js 
      - web mapping with Esri, Google Maps or Leaflet 
      - NoSQL databases 
      - open source development, especially active participation in open source projects
    

See our jobs page for more info. [http://bit.ly/appgeo-
jobs](http://bit.ly/appgeo-jobs)

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 35 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired SIX full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including two this past summer ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS / Android

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize!

* Back-end infrastructure: scalability, web crawling, big data, data warehousing, analytics

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire. We are always
looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can help
you secure a visa.

We just launched a service that's being called the "Netflix for books" and are
really excited about it. Read more here:
[http://www.wired.com/business/2013/10/scribd_book_subscripti...](http://www.wired.com/business/2013/10/scribd_book_subscription)

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

------
mzone
Machine Zone (www.machinezone.com) - Full time - Palo Alto

We are one of the top performing mobile gaming companies in the world; our
latest game (Game of War: Fire Age) is a Top 5 Grossing App in the Apple
AppStore.

We are looking to build out all of our teams and are open to any and all
driven engineers with strong technical abilities. We are most interested in
engineers with strong experience in:

    
    
        -Server Side development (PHP/MySQL)
    
        -Build/Automation/CI (iOS/Android specifically)
    
        -Gaming Graphics/Engine development
    
        -DevOps (Puppet/Chef/CFEngine with Nagios)
    
        -Mobile or Web Browser development (WebKit/Chromium)
    
        -SENIOR Android game development (C++ ideally)
    
    

If you're interested in creating revolutionary gaming and mobile technology
reach out to akoike@machinezone.com

------
MattRogish
NYC Full-Time - SinglePlatform (a Constant Contact Company)

[http://www.singleplatform.com/careers/](http://www.singleplatform.com/careers/)

Frontend, backend, Ops, QA, etc.!

(Rated as a "Crain's NYC 2013 Best Places to Work"!
[http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20131009/SMALLBIZ/13100...](http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20131009/SMALLBIZ/131009884))

We're a small-business data aggregator charged with getting the "last mile"
SMB data (menus, services, hours of operation, address, etc.) for all
businesses in the US (restaurants, spas, salons, etc.) and providing that in
an API for our publisher network (YellowPages, Yelp, FourSquare, Seamless,
#{Your App}, etc.) to distribute it far and wide.

Our customers (small and medium sized businesses) love us and we're taking an
active role bringing them more customers - and helping them stay in business.
It's a great mission, and I hope you'll want to be a part of it.

We primarily work with Node.js/Couch and Python/Django for our merchant tools
(what the SMBs use) and AWS/Ansible on the Ops end.

We're looking for both senior and mid-level frontend, backend, ops, and QA
people. Although we're a part of a bigger company (were acquired by
ConstantContact almost two years ago), we're still a startup at heart. You'll
be a member of a small but strong product team, doing fun things, working with
great people. But you won't have to worry about whether or not we're broke
next week, won't have to take a below-market salary, forgo awesome health
insurance -- and your stock options actually have value
([https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:CTCT](https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:CTCT))!

Feel free to drop me a line at mrogish@singleplatform.com for more info!

Thanks!

------
kylered
Charlottesville, VA / Montevideo, Uruguay - Systems, Ops, Front End

Our company builds database management tools for the world’s leading
technology companies. Our users are recognizable, leading websites that you
use everyday. We run agents on highly critical production systems, collect a
large amount of data, and our clients use our webapp to run their systems
better and faster, automatically identify problems, and look at systems in a
new way.

We are backed by some very smart investors (#2 on the Netflix Challenge,
founder of IPOed tech company, founder of leading AdWords consulting firm),
Battery Ventures, and a lot of other cool folks.

[https://vividcortex.com/blog/2013/11/01/hi-were-hiring-in-
ch...](https://vividcortex.com/blog/2013/11/01/hi-were-hiring-in-
charlottesville-and-montevideo/)

------
excepttheweasel
New York, Amplify

We're building an Android education platform for K through 12 which includes
mobile device management, interactive tools and classroom content. We live and
breathe agile development, we test drive, we pair and we continuously deliver.
Our technology stack includes Android applications (Java) a rich Coffeescript
and AngularJS front end and a service oriented architecture using the Play
framework (Java / Scala).

We're growing fast and we're looking for developers with an eye for elegance
and simplicity, who appreciate good software design and who want to get
involved in solving lots of challenging problems. If you're interested, send
me an email: jbarker@amplify.com or take a look at our careers page:
[http://amplify.com/careers](http://amplify.com/careers)

------
coswandisco
WANdisco - San Ramon, CA, US and Belfast, UK - Fulltime

WANdisco is solving challenging problems in distributed computing over the
wide area network. Our custom implementation of paxos provides distributed
coordination and high availability active/active solutions for SVN, Git and
HDFS.

Our big data team works on our Non-Stop Hadoop product that eliminates the
single point of failure in HDFS and allows HDFS to work over WAN.

The big data team is looking for software engineers. You may be a good fit if
you have:

\- Expertise in concurrency and distributed systems. Understanding of paxos a
bonus.

\- Significant experience or contributions to Hadoop/Hive/Spark/Hbase/Bigtop

\- Proficiency in Java/Scala

You apply via our website
[http://careers.wandisco.com/](http://careers.wandisco.com/) or you can reach
me personally at cos@wandisco.com

------
vuzum
Iasi, Romania - Fulltime (no remote) Blogvio
([http://blogvio.com](http://blogvio.com)) - finalist at HowToWeb
[http://blog.howtoweb.co/2013/10/startup-
spotlight-2013-final...](http://blog.howtoweb.co/2013/10/startup-
spotlight-2013-finalists/)

\---

We’re an early-stage startup focused on making content distribution easy and
fun! We love our work and what we’re learning and building together.

We are currently seeking a few developers to join the team and help us reach
our goals. Our web stack is based on Symfony, a custom implementation of
SpineJS / CoffeeScript and MongoDB. Ideally you’re also experienced with
Stylus / NIB, enjoy analytics and have some front end skills (Ajax, HTML5,
CSS3).

If we’ve interested you, tell us your story at jobs@vuzum.com.

------
hyoogle
Likeable Local - Portland, Maine - Social Media Tools for Small Businesses

[http://www.likeablelocal.com/](http://www.likeablelocal.com/)

We at Likeable Local are looking to grow our team and seeking two talented and
motivated software engineers. One immediate role would be perfect for someone
who is great with numbers and analytics. The other role is better suited
towards someone who loves working in the front-end and loves making things
look and interact beautifully- with html, javascript, and css. In both cases
the engineers should love building cool things, learning, and social media. We
are in Portland, Maine which is atypical for Hacker News, but is a great place
to live! We aren't looking for remote workers at this time.

We are a tech-startup-spinoff of the award-winning (NYC-based) agency Likeable
Media, and we are looking for people that are willing to jump right in and be
on our small team (currently 3 other full-time developers) creating features
that will be visible and impactful and used immediately.

We are hard-working and smart, and we love to solve challenging problems. We
use a lot of node.js, javascript, python, django, and the Oxford comma.

You love being a substantial contributor and are interested in the “full
stack” of technologies from details of server configuration, back-end, front-
end, and mobile platforms. You are self-disciplined, self-directed, but also
detail-oriented in your communication about what choices you make and what you
are doing.

Likeable Local offers an integrated software solution that allows small
businesses to create, enhance and manage their social media presence. Likeable
Local was founded in 2012 and has a deployed product that integrates with
Facebook and Twitter. The software is sold on a subscription basis, allowing
for attractive recurring revenue economics, and is in use by dentists, dry
cleaners, florists, and jewelers and we continue to expand.

Interested? Email me at hugh@likeable.com and lets connect!

~~~
OhHeyItsE
I've always thought Portland, ME was an incredible city. Just curious - what
made you choose there (especially coming from NYC)? What is the tech scene
like?

~~~
hyoogle
Hey! We love it here. I chose it for family reasons initially but am happily
settled in. We've found a fun talented and creative community at
[http://www.thinktankportland.com/](http://www.thinktankportland.com/) . There
are pros and cons for sure. It's easy to get to NYC (just about an hour flight
and the local airport is a breeze to use). But not as easy to get to SF (sadly
no direct flights). We've got affordable housing, some good school systems,
access to nature and the ocean and the beautiful maine coast, islands, amazing
summers, lots of great people, and hardly any traffic at all.

Access to talent may not be as plentiful here as elsewhere but in a smaller
world it is also easier to be found by prospective hires. If anyone out there
is searching for software development jobs here in Portland, Maine they should
be able to find us- although we've got lots of work to do there... But anyway,
if you're interested in learning more about this area let me know what else I
can tell you!

------
JangoSteve
Ann Arbor, MI, Alfa Jango.

We build startups and work on a lot of open-source and internal projects. We
act as CTO and development team for hire for early-stage startups, giving
guidance, advice, and actually building their startup. We have some pretty
cool new projects we're getting ready to release as well.

We work primarily with Ruby and JavaScript, but use other things as we see
fit.

[http://www.alfajango.com/hiring](http://www.alfajango.com/hiring)

Also, check out our open source work
[http://os.alfajango.com](http://os.alfajango.com)

We don't mind remote, but we're a small team of 4 looking to become a small
team of 5, so local to Ann Arbor helps us build a stronger company and team
culture at our early stage. Email angie@alfajango.com if you're interested.

------
Nimsical
Montreal, Frank & Oak (Canada, FULL-TIME & INTERN) Engineers, Product
Managers, Designers and QAs :)

Frank & Oak offers the digital generation the simplest way to shop the latest
trends in menswear. Selling across North America, Frank & Oak designs,
manufactures, and curates a monthly collection of fine clothing and
accessories.

We're an e-commerce company changing the way men dress. We're on web, and
mobile and hiring on all fronts (post series-A)

We do our work on PHP, CoffeeScript, BackboneJS + Mustache, Objective-C, Java,
Sass, MySQL and MongoDB.

We offer competitive salaries, free clothes, great office in the heart of
Mile-End Montreal, full benefits and a fridge stacked full of beer.

We're hiring for: iOS Developer:
[https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#iosdev](https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#iosdev)

Web Developer:
[https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#job4](https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#job4)

Front-End Developer:
[https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#frontend](https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#frontend)

Web Product Manager:
[https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#frontend](https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#frontend)

Graphic Designer:
[https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#graphicdesigner](https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#graphicdesigner)

Infrastructure Product Manager:
[https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#infra](https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs#infra)

You can view the job postings here:
[https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs](https://www.frankandoak.com/about/jobs)
and reach out to me people@frankandoak.com or directly to me:
nima@frankandoak.com

------
etree
Boston - PillPack (TechStars Boston '13)

[https://www.pillpack.com/careers](https://www.pillpack.com/careers)

At PillPack we are on a mission to reinvent pharmacy. We are using design,
service and technology to change the way people think about medicine. As a
software engineer at PillPack, you’ll be developing systems that improve the
health and wellbeing of our customers.

PillPack is a young, rapidly-growing company, so we’re looking for engineers
with an entrepreneurial mindset that can work independently, rapidly learn new
tools and proactively contribute in unexpected ways. Most importantly, we want
people who are a delight to work with! Our team is full of interesting,
friendly, reliable people; we’re going to keep it that way.

Interested? Send me an email at elliot@pillpack.com

------
cadr
San Francisco, CA -- full-time

Blurb is a creative publishing and marketing platform that unleashes the
creative genius inside everyone. Blurb’s platform makes it easy to design,
publish, market and sell professional-quality print and ebooks. Blurb’s
bookstore and online marketing tools enable customers to market and sell their
books, and keep 100% of their profit. Blurb’s social and community features
allow customers to create and share Blurb books across social channels with
ease.

We are looking for a strong web developer to join our 5 person web team. Our
stack includes: Ruby (Rails), Javascript (Ember.js, Backbone), PostgreSQL,
Redis. We are also looking for a Network Engineer and a tools/generalist
engineer.

[http://www.blurb.com/jobs](http://www.blurb.com/jobs)

------
memset
Eponym (New York, NY, USA) [http://www.eponymous.co](http://www.eponymous.co)

We're an eyewear company looking for engineers to help architect and build our
API, which powers eyeglass orders for fashion brands.

Our stack is Python (Flask) and MongoDB. Including bits of Celery, nginx, and
uwsgi. We do a lot of integration with the UPS (in fact, we maintain an open-
source UPS library [1]).

We're building our API and internal dashboards (which we use heavily to
process orders, eyewear prescriptions, customer information, gift cards, etc.)
We white-label eyewear for other fashion brands; Classic Specs and Steven Alan
are some of our brands. Email me!

jay@classicspecs.com

[1]
[https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS](https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS)

------
jablto
Dealer Spike of Portland, OR is looking for a Senior SQL-Server ASP.NET
Developer with significant experience in eCommerce for a full-time in-house
position:
[http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/eng/4165330440.html](http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/eng/4165330440.html)

    
    
        - SQL SERVER 2008 TSQL
        - C#/ASP.NET WebForms
        - eCommerce Experience
    

Also, we are moving to a new stack from Classic ASP/VBScript/C#/ASP.NET to PHP
5.5 and would like to hire a full-time engineer with experience in our target
stack and ideally with some experience in our current stack.

    
    
        - PHP 5.5+
        - Laravel 4
        - Postgres
        - Git
    

Please respond to: jobs2013November @t Dealerspike.com

------
exhaze
MeCommerce Inc / ThirdLove is hiring Mobile (iOS/ Android) Developers and
Computer Vision Leads to take the lead in changing the face of eCommerce
through computer vision and mobile.

About us:

+We're a motley crew of fashion designers, eCommerce supply chain and
operations experts, computer vision scientists, mobile and web engineers (a YC
founder on the team as well, me!) -- all working side by side to define a new
generation of personalized eCommerce, with funding from a long list of tier 1
VCs and angels -
[http://www.crunchbase.com/company/thirdlove](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/thirdlove)

\+ We are straight-up flipping the traditional eCommerce experience on its
head. Combining computer vision technology (9 patents, filing more) with all
in-house designs, we offer perfectly fitting apparel for our customers at a
fraction of the cost of other premium brands.

Things we’re looking for:

iOS / Android +2-3 plus years iOS and/or Android development experience,
degree in Computer Science or related field, robust Objective C / Java
knowledge, proven end to end app development +Experience in the consumer space
strongly preferred +A Flip Cup champion

Computer Vision +A Master’s or PhD in computer science or a related field with
a strong passion for and extensive experience with computer vision
technologies +Strong C++ coding skills and robust experience in OpenCV +An
ability to product manage, be creative (think augemented reality) and get
involved in various aspects of the broader business +Experience with object-
oriented programming with modularized systems and SOA based architecture +A
karaoke advocate (especially when said “karaoke” involves early 90s hits)

In a nutshell: This isn’t a call for those looking for a job just to pay the
bills. We want visionaries, challengers, and dreamers who are excited to join
a well backed technology company looking to change the game for millions of
people!

Send me a note with any questions - eugene@mecommerce.com

------
zephyrInforma
Informa Investment Solutions - Zephyr Cove, NV, USA
[http://www.styleadvisor.com/](http://www.styleadvisor.com/)

We provide data and sophisticated analytics to help our customers make or
influence significant financial decisions. We are a diverse, fast moving team
with a growing user base. The client-side of our web products uses recent
advances in JavaScript performance and HTML rendering to interactively display
complex data sets.

Bring your kayaks, skis, and hiking boots. We offer a unique location near
Lake Tahoe – close to world-class skiing, biking, and kayaking with excellent
benefits. Join your colleagues while walking your dog to the beach for lunch!

We currently have three (3) open positions: \- Senior UI Designer \- Senior UI
Developer \- DevOps Engineer

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) - No remote, but we will
relocate. Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more relevant.
We turn data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data
analysis and DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of their
users. We’re looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great
brands and solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority over (as well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, Pandas, Redis, AngularJS, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* Market rate salaries

We've hired great people from HN before, and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at
[http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/) Send me a
message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot com

------
jeb088
Acompli is hiring! We are looking for iOS developers. Email jen@acompli.com if
you are interested.

Here are some recent articles on our founders, the company & cool pics of our
current office:

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/24/more-vmware-departures-
with...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/24/more-vmware-departures-with-two-
executves-joining-redpoint-ventures-executives-as-entrepreneurs-in-residence/)

[http://gigaom.com/2013/06/19/in-new-startup-javier-
soltero-a...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/19/in-new-startup-javier-soltero-aims-
to-sell-enterprise-software-with-end-users-in-mind/)

[http://www.heavybit.com/clubhouse](http://www.heavybit.com/clubhouse)

------
swighton
Boston - Formlabs

Developing good 3D printing software is hard. Sometimes NP hard. This can mean
attacking the legendary salesman problem, the trunk packing problem,
orientation and structure optimization problems, as well as mesh topological
characterization and reconstruction. It’s no wonder that 3D printing software
solutions are found lacking. At Formlabs, we are confronting these challenges
head on to make 3D printing as easy as 2D printing. If you are a full stack
developer up to these and other challenges in desktop software development, we
want you on the Form Team.

[http://formlabs.theresumator.com/apply/T92cKP/Desktop-
Softwa...](http://formlabs.theresumator.com/apply/T92cKP/Desktop-Software-
Developer.html)

------
bnainani
PubNub ([http://www.pubnub.com](http://www.pubnub.com)) - San Francisco, CA

PubNub runs a globally distributed "real-time network", a cloud service that
developers use to build and scale large real-time applications. We power a
wide variety of large-scale real-time apps including financial trading, social
apps, online auctions, multi-player games, telecom infrastructure, retail apps
etc. PubNub is based in San Francisco with an awesome HQ in SOMA, and a low-
drama, hard working team of smart people. If you like mega-scale systems and
tough engineering projects, PubNub is for you.

Check out [http://www.pubnub.com/jobs](http://www.pubnub.com/jobs) to see the
list of opportunities

------
cdunn
Santa Barbara, CA or Remote

We're a small group of hard-working, smart, friendly, and fun entrepreneurs
and hackers looking to add a new member to our development team.

RightSignature is a 4 year old bootstrapped Software-as-a-Service company with
serious users, solid revenue, and rocket-ship growth. We focus on building the
most elegant electronic signature product on the market while also creating a
fun, profitable, and sustainable business.

You would be working with our development & design team to maintain our
existing application while also working on some of our new unreleased
products. These days we use mostly Rails, Angular, and Sass but have no
general rules about technology choices.

If you think you might be a good fit for our team, send a message to
cary@rightsignature.com.

------
Alex3917
New York, NY.

Full Time.

[http://www.thehackerati.com](http://www.thehackerati.com)

Software developers at all experience levels, for front end, back end, and big
data. We don't care what languages you know, as long as you're highly skilled
in at least one. We do contract software development for mostly mid-size and
large companies, using agile and the same kinds of technologies that you'd see
in your typical YC startup.

Email me if interested:

alex.krupp@thehackerati.com

If you are applying for an entry-level position then please also fill out this
form, as we're about to get a new hiring manager for those roles:

[http://thehackerati.simplicant.com/job/detail/14999-journeym...](http://thehackerati.simplicant.com/job/detail/14999-journeyman)

------
xscape321
SoCal or NYC - www.bindhq.com

We're a bi-coastal team building a web based SaSS for the wholesale insurance
industry. Work where you want, how you want, on the projects you would enjoy
including data mining, building out our infrastructure, integrating 3rd party
API's or refining our UX.

Our Stack PHP (Symfony 2) Clojure Javascript AWS

Experience working with distributed teams and open source projects would be a
huge plus.

Internships available for students interested in migrating large data sets,
psychological usability heuristics and building multi-tenant applications
available as well.

To Apply send a message including a quick description of your experience and
goals via our website. Make sure you include any relevant online profiles
(Github, bitbucket, StackOverflow etc).

------
novaleaf
Bangkok Thailand: Javascript Developers (client or server) FULL TIME (Junior
or Senior), Interns also welcome.

About our team/project: We are writing web applications (search technologies)
using NodeJs/AngularJs.

Our first project is about to launch:
[http://PhantomJsCloud.com](http://PhantomJsCloud.com) (we needed to make this
as a high-performance scraper for our next project)

About you: willing to learn node/angular (or already know it), willing to work
with a small startup team (2 devs at current time).

We can supply visas.

Compensation is industry median in Thailand (50% of industry target), plus 5%
to 10% revenue sharing. Disclaimer: no real revenue yet!

email me: jasons aat novaleaf doot coom (I'm the Founder / Front-End Dev)

------
mboufford
Greenhouse.io (NYC) is hiring a Full-Stack Engineer and a Software Engineer in
Test (+some biz roles)

[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers)

We are changing the way companies hire knowledge workers. When you interview
at a world-class company like Google, you are put through an organized and
well structured hiring process. Each step and each question is focused and
purposeful--we've built a platform to help fast-growing companies become world
class at hiring. Current paying customers include Airbnb, Pinterest, Uber, and
dozens of other top-notch companies.

We're generating significant revenue, have money in the bank, and a seriously
amazing team. Come join us!

------
sadadar
San Francisco CoSo
([http://www.connectsolutions.com](http://www.connectsolutions.com))

We're building tools on top of hosting web conferencing and communications
software.

You should send me an e-mail (matt@connectsolutions.com) if you are interested
in working for us. We've already had one great hire from hackernews and I'd
love to have more.

What should you be interested in to apply? One or more of the following:
javascript (backbone stack), html, css/sass, java, web services, webrtc, real-
time applications, integration with some industry giants (salesforce, zuora,
microsoft's lync platform, adobe's connect platform).

Fun team, located right on market near montgomery bart station.

------
buf
London, UK - Rentify - Software Engineer (Rails)

We're a small tight-knit team that wants to change how rentals are done. The
rental industry is old, antiquated, and ready for a push. We think we have the
right recipe, and so does Balderton Capital, who invested in us for our Series
A.

We don't do deadlines, or assign your day to day work to you, or tell you how
to get it done, or make your decisions. You're smart, professional. You don't
need us to tell you how to do your job. Of course, we don't mind helping if
you get stuck.

Here's how we hire: [http://bufordtaylor.com/post/62455729428/how-we-
interview-en...](http://bufordtaylor.com/post/62455729428/how-we-interview-
engineers)

Here's how we work: [http://engineering.rentify.com/post/47385480838/in-
engineers...](http://engineering.rentify.com/post/47385480838/in-engineers-we-
trust-to-get-shit-done)

Responsibilities:

    
    
      * Lead by example – by writing good code, talking about good code, and then drinking beers with the team to celebrate all the good code everyone wrote
      * Design and development of new product features and enhancements
      * Communicate with non-engineers to define requirements and deliverables
      * Know what technologies are out there in case you need to use them
      * Periodically teach your co-workers all the great stuff you learned via tech talks, brown bags, blogs or open source
    

Requirements:

    
    
      * You ideally have Ruby on Rails experience. (We’ll still talk to you if you’ve done something with Django or node.js)
      * You want to work in a startup (a.k.a. a place that works hard and plays hard)
      * You feel comforted when you write a good unit test
      * You must have a Bachelor’s knowledge level of computer science via education or experience
      * You know when to use Postgres/Mysql vs Mongodb/Redis
      * You understand the full stack (servers, RoR, javascript/css/html)
      * You have to be able to travel to central London every day
    

Please email me at buford@rentify.com

~~~
drstewart
Would you consider candidates who live in the US, but that have the right to
live/work in the UK?

------
mpascolutti
Various European Locations (Vienna, Milano, Sofia, Belgrade) - Bank

We're currently looking for a couple of "full stack" developers to join our
R&D team. We mainly work with big data analysis and visualization.

Scala is our "lingua franca" for most things (from Akka to Scalding to Play
Framework to Spray) (but we've also used Clojure and Python and are interested
in just about anything else). We also use Hadoop (HBase and HDFS), ZeroMQ and
Redis.

On the client side we've been using D3 a lot with both Backbone and AngularJS
(we tend to use CoffeeScript).

Send over your cv (in English) using "6653437 - {desired location}" as subject
line to me michiel.pascolutti@gmx.at (pdf please!)

------
mohoyt
We have recently moved our core development in-house and we are looking for an
experienced Ruby on Rails developer to lead from London. You will be joining
an agile team and supporting our outsourced developers. We care about clean
code, quality user experience and best practices.

The project will be stabilising the development of the platform which is built
on Ruby On Rails, Nginx, Postgres. This project will involve getting to know
the platform, adding and innovating new features.

Responsibilities:

    
    
      - Develop new features using a BDD approach
      - Code Review
      - Writing code whilst collaborating with the product owner and other team members
      - Help the team with architecture decisions
      - To ensure that all development has sufficient test coverage to maintain quality
    

What we offer:

    
    
      - We are an international, highly motivated and tech-enthusiastic team with flat hierarchies
      - We offer an exciting and dynamic work environment combined with responsibility from the very beginning
      - You will take a leading role in the development of the technical infrastructure of a fast growing international company
      - We offer you an attractive salary and various opportunities to develop yourself professionally as well as personally
      - We make sure that you have an enjoyable working environment and fun at work!
      - £30,000 – £45,000 depending on experience plus Bonuses (up to £60k OTE) and sizeable Equity in the business
    

Skills & Requirements

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails
      - HTML
      - CSS
      - Javascript
      - JQuery
      - PostgreSQL
    

About Yieldify

    
    
      - Yieldify is already being used by some of the largest websites in the UK and is backed by top angel investors.
      - We use algorithms to create engaging and personalised overlay messages to visitors depending on their mouse movements, speed and user behaviour.
      - Yieldify allows websites to maximise their lead generation and sales from people leaving their website.
      - The company is led by 2 Serial entrepreneurs and headquartered in Innovation Warehouse in Farringdon which is the home for UK’s leading startups.
    

Get in touch: meelan@yieldify.com

------
jetsnoc
Idaho (remote or on-site)

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      www.kickbackpoints.com
      www.kickbacksystems.com
    

I'm a senior manager at KRS. We're a bootstrapped and profitable start-up.
We're building a nation-wide coalition loyalty program and already have
thousands of clients and thousands of locations on the program. Our clients
include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies - one that is an anchor partner in
our coalition loyalty program. As the Director of Software Development I need
some help! You will be joining a medium sized team of 11 developers. If you
are interested in any of these positions my contact information is under my
profile.

Data Scientist

We are looking for a world-class data scientist to get in to the minds of our
customers. Your job will be to analyze our "large" data-sets, identify
patterns, determine consumer sentiment and provide them with incredible offer.
Looking for someone with extensive programming and modeling experience using
the Hadoop ecosystem. At KickBack you will research and implement new scalable
learning algorithms and data mining techniques including sequential data
models, variable discretization, feature extraction, selection, and
construction. Machine learning a plus. We're looking for an expert someone we
would consider a "game changer" and are paying accordingly.

Back-end Developer

We're looking for a pro that can create scalable back-ends. Message queues,
concurrency and fault tolerance should be second-nature to you.

Front-end Developer

We're looking for an expert in Angular whom can pair with our aforementioned
world-class back-end developer. Heck, if you aren't an angular pro, anyone
with amazing front-end skills will do, you can pick-up our framework or
suggest a better one as you work in to the role. UX skills a plus. Like any
start-up, we're big on usability.

Mobile Developer

We're looking for two mobile developers. We have a specific vision for our
mobile platform and have already moved past html5 interfaces to native
applications to improve performance.

DevOps

(Multiple positions) We're looking for a Hadoop cluster administrator, a
security operations manager and an overall DevOps engineer proficient in Chef,
Celery, Message Queues, Networking, BGP AnyCast, etc. We'll always train the
right candidate so junior developers and candidates fresh out of a university
are welcome to apply.

Thanks!

~~~
faizdev
Just FYI, kickbackpoints.com/jobs doesn't lead anywhere, and I didn't notice
any direct contact route to send messages.

------
late2part
DevOps and Python Hackers - REMOTE OK

Aruba Networks is hiring DevOps engineers and Python engineers in Sunnyvale,
Bangalore, Chennai, and remote places for senior folks.

Devops Jobs - [http://tinyurl.com/aruba-devops](http://tinyurl.com/aruba-
devops) Python Jobs - [http://tinyurl.com/aruba-
python](http://tinyurl.com/aruba-python)

You are a good candidate if you are focused on building high quality products,
having fun, and getting things done.

We work with AWS and other cloud providers. We use Ubuntu, Redis, Cassandra,
Hadoop, Celery, Chef, Graphite, Sensu and lots of other effective and fun
technologies.

Mention Alan and Hacker News when you apply.

~~~
mkramlich
the link requires a login to "apply"

i recommend providing an email address instead. more convenient and is less
patronizing to the types of programmers you'd most want to hire (ie. the
better kinds, in theory)

~~~
late2part
Good point - thanks!

Please do send email to ahannan@arubanetworks.com.

------
jwarrenreed
D3 Front-End and Data Visualization Consultant (Up to 3 Months) - New York

[http://www.gro-ventures.com](http://www.gro-ventures.com)

At Gro Ventures, we are pioneering agricultural supercomputing as a means to
transform Africa into a breadbasket for the world in a span of 20 years.
African agriculture is riddled with inefficiencies rooted in the lack of free-
flowing, real-time information—a necessary component for data-driven reform
and the creation of a truly functional commodities market. Data visualization
is at the heart of agricultural supercomputing, defined as the integration of
various technologies widely used around the world today to create the first
real-time agricultural data analytics platform for Africa. Through
agroinformatics and state of the art data visualization, we will for the first
time in Africa’s history allow real time data driven decision making.

The project will consist of building several customized web visualizations
based off the results of an agricultural study of several countries. We are
seeking individuals or teams who can develop a visualization application
consisting of pricing, yield, weather and various other economic and
commodities driven data. You will work directly with our Head Data Scientist
and Research Analysts to design and implement a state-of-the-art web
visualization.

We are looking for talented, experienced engineers to work out of NYC for a
period of 4-12 weeks depending on agreed upon timelines and deliverables.
Candidates must be proficient in the following areas:

-Extensive Javascript and CSS experience. -Experience with one or more SVG or Canvas-based visualization toolkits, i.e. D3.js, or a keen interest in learning. -Know the ins and outs of websockets and AJAX communications with various backend data services. -Understand data binding and have used MV* frameworks enough to be dangerous. -Prior data analysis experience (even at the Excel level) very useful. -Basic understanding of financial concepts, including pricing and returns

Interested candidates should submit a resume or LinkedIn profile by email to
info@gro-ventures.com with the subject line D3 Front-End and Data
Visualization Consultant.

------
jiryu
MongoDB, Inc. in New York City, Palo Alto, and worldwide. H1B welcome.

We make the open-source document database. Virtually all the software we make
is open source. We solve very hard problems using C++, C, Java, Python, and a
half-dozen other languages. I'm a Python programmer who's been working here
for two years, it's the best gig I've had, and I've had many. Do you like
coding, blogging, speaking at conferences, solving problems for customers,
contributing to other people's open source projects? See the list of positions
and apply here:

[http://jobvite.com/m?3lb47gws](http://jobvite.com/m?3lb47gws)

~~~
avn2109
Saw you on here last month and popped resumes in for the Technical Consultant
and Tech Writer roles; radio silence ever since. Possible that something went
wrong?

------
mierle
San Francisco, CA and Cambridge, MA - Locu is hiring Frontend Engineers,
Backend Engineers and Visual Designers for Full-time; H-1B is OK

Locu helps local businesses be found. With a patent-pending technology
platform that digitizes and structures real-world data, Locu is building tools
that help businesses connect with customers. Locu’s content platform is the
easiest way for merchants to keep business information, menus and price lists
updated and distributed across the Web, and Locu’s API gives developers access
to the world's largest real-time, structured repository of local business
data. Over 30,000 local merchants are using Locu to promote their businesses
online. Locu was founded by MIT graduates and is backed by investors including
General Catalyst Capital Partners, Lowercase, Lightbank, and SV Angel. Our
beautiful offices are in downtown San Francisco, CA (Union Square) and
Cambridge, MA (Kendall Square). Check out photos and learn more about our
other perks: [http://locu.com/about/jobs/](http://locu.com/about/jobs/)

Frontend Engineering

If you are passionate about building products that will touch millions of
merchants and hundreds of millions of consumers through the applications
powered by our local data APIs, Locu is the right place for you. [JQuery,
Less, Django, etc.]

Backend engineering

We started Locu out of MIT to solve real-world problems by leveraging the
latest research in computer science. If you are looking to solve some of the
most challenging problems in machine learning, NLP and human computation,
you'll feel right at home. [Python, Django, Node.js, Postgres, Redis, AWS,
etc.]

Design

We're looking for visual designers who are excited to redefine what the future
of local business data looks like across web and print, and to create tools
that put modern web technology in the hands of merchants.

Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@locu.com. Please include "[HN]" in the
subject of your letter. Learn more about us (now with photos!) at:
[http://locu.com/about/jobs/](http://locu.com/about/jobs/)

------
julbaxter
Jabez Technologies (www.robotmaster.com) - Montreal, (QC) Canada.

We're a young company developing CAD/CAM software for robots and we're looking
for one or two Junior Software Engineer.

The ideal candidate has a deep understanding of C# and .NET Framework. Even if
he knows that Web Apps is the future, he has strong feeling about what a
modern desktop application should be. He is interested in making simple UX and
pixel-perfect UI. He is inspired by web design and web technologies in
general. He has some experience in embedded database especially with NoSQL. He
also has good maths and 3D programming background.

If you're interested, email me at julien@robotmaster.com

------
robg
Interested in brains but not a zombie?

Worry about your stress and anxiety, and want to build tools to bring brain
health and performance into the 21st century?

At Neumitra we build wearable and mobile technologies to address the effects
of daily life demands on brain performance and health. Our biowatch measures
the autonomic nervous system to show how you are affected by stress all day,
every day. Mobile apps become tools to help you relax.

We all love to build stuff and hope that you do too. We're looking for
hardware, embedded, mobile, and platform hackers who love piles of data and
the tools to draw insights from pattern recognition and machine learning.

Boston, MA at Copley.

Say hello@neumitra.com

------
frabcus
ScraperWiki in Liverpool, UK

We're hiring a data scientist!

[https://blog.scraperwiki.com/jobs/swjob10/](https://blog.scraperwiki.com/jobs/swjob10/)

If you hear news of a new dataset on the web, the GP prescribing data, or the
catalogue of the Science Museum, for example – what is your first instinct?

If you answered “Download the data and play with it”, then we have just the
role for you!

ScraperWiki is a technology company based in Liverpool with clients around the
world. We provide a self-service data hub product which enables users to
acquire, clean, analyse and share their data and a data services team who
provide these facilities as a service.

------
lm741
San Francisco, CA - CardSnip.com

We're collapsing the small & medium business financial stack with smart
purchasing cards, analytics, and data-oriented payment processing. We do all
this without breaking the existing merchant banking relationships and using
quirks of the existing networks to our advantage. We're currently a small
team, but we're getting close to closing our first round and we're looking to
bring on some generalist engineers with both web and backend experience.

Buzzwords: Python3.3, Django, Tornado, Postgres, d3.js, scss, lxc and Salt
Stack. Oh, and we have three 3d printers in the office.

------
Placester
Placester is hiring:

UI/UX Designer

Customer Support Engineer

Customer Success Coach

Senior PHP Engineer

Senior Software Engineer

[https://placester.com/careers/](https://placester.com/careers/)

Our Mission: Make the web work for real estate. Bridging the gap between real
estate professionals and their clients. Real estate is the largest industry in
the world. It’s also one of the most important—after all, everyone needs a
place to live. Millions of consumers are looking for their next home online,
and they expect the same kind of browsing and buying experience they get on
sites like Amazon and Facebook. Unfortunately, real estate agents are
struggling to provide that experience. That’s where Placester comes in. We’re
creating an industry where it's quick and simple for real estate professionals
to get their information on the web. Don’t let that simple description fool
you. We’re addressing the hardest problem in the largest industry in the
world. As you might have guessed, not everything is written on the home page
yet.

Our Culture: Team. Join the team that makes a difference in a big, complex
industry. Our culture is all about teamwork. That being said, we're composed
of folks who are their own brand of brilliant, focused, fun, intense, and
friendly. If you've ever worked on a high performing team you've experienced
this mix before. You’ll be expected to get things done and be responsible for
making it happen, without any bureaucratical mess. You’ll be expected to
identify problems and solve them on your own. But more importantly, you may
need to rally a friend or team to overcome them. Both are key tools on your
belt. You’ll be expected to have an opinion because it will matter when
shaping the outcome of your company.

Opinions are about courage: to speak your mind and to change it. Everyone
laughs a lot over lunch. Topics range from the standard technical, tactical
and whos-doing-what in the start up world; but they also weave through topics
like the proper structure for the US debt, that great restaurant down the
street or how to Sous-vide the perfect piece of meat. Brilliance isn’t one-
dimensional.

------
enemtin
HUBBA -- Toronto, Ontario

Hubba is changing the way brands and retailers share data. We are working
towards creating the richest data sets on the planet, starting with the retail
industry. Want in?

We have a killer team, our product is fresh and exciting, and we work on
things that matter.

What gets you going? We love thinkers and doers who happen to know about a bit
about Java. Got other technologies you love? Bring a compelling argument and
let's make some awesome things together.

Be a person first, have goals, and reach them.

Software developers and UX. Competitive salaries, great benefits, wicked team
and an amazing outlook.

Sound intriguing?

Get in touch. We're waiting for you.

dmisshula@hubba.com www.hubba.com

------
henrygarner
Likely - Shoreditch, London, UK. Full Time & Contract. Clojure + Hadoop +
Cascalog + Clojurescript + Redshift + Lambda Architecture
[http://likely.co/](http://likely.co/)

Founded in 2011, Likely is at the forefront of social media data collection
and analysis having helped companies such as Coca-Cola and the British
Government develop highly engaging, relevant presences online.

We analyse billions of social interactions – such as follows, shares and
comments – to better understand how people cluster around things they are
passionate about. By looking at brands as a collection of “passion points”, we
have found that it is significantly easier to discover the people that are
most likely to engage with a brand’s content and understand what content will
resonate most with them.

We're looking for: Software Developers. We have a sophisticated Clojure data
engine at the core of our business that has been built according to Lambda
Architecture principles on top of AWS. This excellent foundation drives our
data business, our client work and powers our products. We are looking for
developers to join our talented team to help us reap the rewards of this
architecture with further data-driven products as we scale our business.

A front-end focused Developer. We are looking to enhance our front end
capability with an experienced front end developer. This is fantastic
opportunity to develop responsive, highly visual applications which present
our company's primary asset - our insights - to our customers. You will be
working on our new products and will have the opportunity to develop and shape
our front end capabilities from the ground up.

Both roles will be working closely with the CTO but will be given the
responsibility and flexibility to design and build systems as part of a small,
highly focused development team.

In return we offer: • A competitive basic salary • 10% of time dedicated to
hack-day projects • An excellent working environment with ample opportunity
for progression • Open to flexible working • 30 days holidays per year • A
company commitment to quality technology and external training

Please email henry@likely.co (yes, just .co!) or contact us through our
website.

------
phames
London / SF \+ + + PocketProf (www.thepocketprof.com) \+ + + CTO, Product,
Business Development

We take the data from your personal tracking apps and devices and turn it into
behavioural medicine. Our first product, Sleepio (www.sleepio.com), is a
clinically-proven sleep improvement program. Now we need your help to develop
our product and business to the next level!

We're hiring a CTO, product, marketing and business development leads. If you
get excited by using your skills to transform people's health, then get in
touch with us at jobs@thepocketprof.com.

More details on roles at www.thepocketprof.com/jobs/

------
zacharydanger
1000Bulbs.com - Garland, TX

We sell light bulbs online. Lots of them. And we need more awesome developers.

More info here: [https://github.com/1000Bulbs/dev-
app](https://github.com/1000Bulbs/dev-app)

------
swighton
Formlabs - Boston

Devops Engineer Our talented and rapidly-growing team of engineers and
designers needs backend cloud tools to work together, while our community and
customer support personnel need world class web functionality to delight our
customers. If you are a systems thinker who is knowledgeable and capable in
all things web, we want you to join the Form Team to keep our systems running
at top speed.

[http://formlabs.theresumator.com/apply/y991C1/DevOps-
Enginee...](http://formlabs.theresumator.com/apply/y991C1/DevOps-
Engineer.html)

------
nahimn
BNOTIONS - Toronto, Ontario, Canada

We're a mobile and data technology firm. We're looking for product oriented
engineers, as well as data scientists and engineers who enjoy solving large
scale data problems.

Open Positions: -Mobile Engineer (Android and/or iOS) -Web Engineer (Python,
Django, Scala, Java experience is great) -Data Scientist (Experience with
recommender systems is great)

Find out more about our culture and opportunities here:
[https://coderwall.com/team/bnotions](https://coderwall.com/team/bnotions)

Feel free to email me directly here: nahim [at] bnotions.com

Cheers

------
ericlaforce
Skookum Digital Works - Charlotte, NC (remote work potential)

[http://skookum.com/jobs/](http://skookum.com/jobs/)

We are currently looking to meet top talent for all our different groups
(mobile developers, frontend developers, full-stack engineers, and product
strategists).

We are a client services business that gets to work on extremely challenging
business problems across all industries. The thing we lost most is working
with really smart people to solve really hard problems.

Contact us at jobs@skookum.com want to chat about any of the posted positions.

------
nathanh
New York, NY (full-time)

Backend and mobile engineers

Kinsa - We're on a mission to track and stop the spread of disease.
[http://kinsahealth.com](http://kinsahealth.com) Did you ever wish you could
save lives by doing what you do best? At Kinsa, you can. We’re looking for
help transforming how people care for themselves and their families. Please
contact nathan@kinsahealth.com if you're interested and check out
[http://kinsahealth.com](http://kinsahealth.com) for a bit more background.

------
apaprocki
New York / London - Bloomberg

[http://jobs.bloomberg.com/](http://jobs.bloomberg.com/)
[http://www.bloomberg.com/ux](http://www.bloomberg.com/ux)

There are many jobs open at Bloomberg, but I'm particularly looking for
intelligent software engineers and UX professionals to work under the CTO and
Infrastructure team in R&D. We have roughly 4,000 R&D employees, so work is
very diverse across the company. Teams are roughly 4-8 people at the lowest
level and group up into larger organizations organized by product type
(equities, fixed income, etc.). I happen to work on infrastructure for the
Professional service (aka Terminal). Our team has very little interaction with
anything finance related and most of our work is related to evolving the
entire platform forward and making forward-looking changes. Back in 2005, we
converted all of our higher-level "app" development to server-side JS (custom,
Spidermonkey based) and now run probably the largest server-side JS stack in
the world (~20MM LOC). We migrated a lot of our GUI toolkit to be scripted as
well (LUA this time) to allow us to more easily evolve it. And now we're
evolving it, embedding WebKit and pushing bugfixes and feature enhancements to
do what we need (our fork is on GH). We're helping define and implement CSS3
Grid spec and help implement ES6 generators among other things. We built and
run a third-party app store within the Terminal. Over the past decade we've
rebuilt the C++ foundation of the company from the ground up, starting with
our own STL implementation using the Lakos allocator model (Lakos and a few
other C++ committee members work here). We have a huge wealth of awesome C++
libraries that we started open-sourcing and will continue to add more layers
as time goes by.

All of what I mentioned above is stuff done by the infrastructure team, and
we're a tiny percentage of the overall R&D population. Other teams get to do
fun stuff as well. The mortgage team ported long-running ABS OAS calculations
from Linux farms to GPU clusters and wrote a Python based cash flow engine
from the ground up, potentially helping define the SEC's Python-files-must-be-
included rules.

We run a worldwide network with somewhere around 35,000 circuits in 180+
countries. We ingest anywhere from 45-60 billion "ticks" daily aggregate from
feeds in all of these countries. We normalize, scrub, and then re-distribute
all this data to customers in all of those countries in an efficient manner.
The Terminal provides analytic and visualization tools to work with market
data, as well as the same tools to work with news and alerts. On the news
side, we ingest over 80,000 news feeds (e.g. WSJ would be one "feed") from
around the world and do the same kind of processing, applying ML for sentiment
and topic classification, etc. We also design our own hardware in-house --
everything from keyboards and monitors, to custom ASICs for
authentication/subscription tokens and PCIe hardware security modules for our
certificate infrastructure. The web side (bloomberg.com, businessweek.com,
BGOV, BLAW, Black, etc) uses mostly Rails stacks and everything you would
expect to find in a web shop.

Oh, and we have a TV station, radio station, etc. They innovate too. Bloomberg
TV is the first non-OTA channel to be distributed via Aereo, for instance :)

We could use a motto like "We do a lot of stuff."

Contact me if you want to discuss at andrew@ishiboo.com. If you want to chat
in person, we are a sustaining sponsor of NYTM and are at all the meetups.
I'll be sponsoring / attending RobotsConf in December, too.

~~~
watermel0n
Are there any Internships available?

~~~
apaprocki
Yes, CS students in North America intern in NYC (housing provided) and CS
students in UK/EU intern in London. We visit a lot of schools and interview in
person (I can be found at the MIT events), but you are also free to apply
online and we'll bring candidates to the office after a phone screen.

~~~
watermel0n
Cool. I am an Italian student, should I apply through the website or Sending
you an email with my resume?

~~~
apaprocki
For UK internship, apply here: [http://bit.ly/HsVbKy](http://bit.ly/HsVbKy)

Send me an e-mail, though, so I know who you are :)

------
bluesage
Blue Sage Solutions - Englewood Cliffs, NJ

We specialize in creating products and consulting services for the Financial
Services Industry. The principals of Blue Sage have installed mortgage and
home equity lending platforms for 6 out of the top 10 lenders of the past 25
years.

We're a small startup looking to add a passionate full-stack web developer to
our team. Our stack consists of Groovy/Grails, Java, JavaScript, Ext JS,
MySQL, and Tomcat. We're looking for smart, talented, friendly developers that
can get stuff done.

Contact us at domjc@bluesageusa.com

------
corbettdrummey
Popular Pays - Chicago, IL

We're democratizing social currency. Imagine a Klout for local business, where
you can get a cup of coffee if you have a bunch of Instagram followers. But
instead of caring about whether or not Justin Bieber retweeted you, we measure
influence based on your ability to get your followers to visit that shop you
just posted about. Oh yeah, it's possible.

We're a recently-launched and VC-funded startup and you've got to be a full-
stack / back-end engineer as good as our mobile dev: @mxcl, the guy who made
Homebrew. (Yeah, that thing you use everyday.)

Here's our app: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/popular-
pays/id673760702?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/popular-
pays/id673760702?mt=8)

Here's some press: [http://www.fastcoexist.com/3015760/change-generation/your-
in...](http://www.fastcoexist.com/3015760/change-generation/your-instagram-
followers-are-good-for-more-than-just-likes-now-they-get-yo)

* Since none of the 4 current teammates are taking a salary, there's plenty of Seed Funding left for you. Equity, too.

* We've got our own unique space inside of an ad agency downtown that they gave to us, but you can work where ever you want.

* We'll pay for gym, laundry, and anything that's a distraction from doing shit you don't want to do.

* Vision/Health/Dental/Medical covered 100%.

* We don't count vacation days.

* We pay your phone bill and when you join we'll upgrade you to the newest iPhone. We might have to steal from somebody if you want a gold one though.

* You'll get a dope computer…duh.

If you're not from Chicago but want to work with us for a month, we'll fly you
out and you can live in our startup dorm. (We've got 5 out of 6 units in our
two neighboring houses and they're all our friends.)

If you pass our interview and we offer you a job, you can keep $1,000 cash
even if you don't take the job.

If you're interested, just email jobs@popularpays.com with your
name/Github/Twitter and say hi.

------
rlei
Shirts.io - Berkeley, CA (downtown)

Shirts.io ([http://www.shirts.io](http://www.shirts.io)) is a tech-driven
printing company. Our goal is to use technology to make it easier and faster
to print t-shirts. Across our three production facilities, we currently are
printing several hundred thousand shirts per month, and are growing rapidly!

We are looking for:

* Back-end (Django/Python) developers

* Front-end developers and designers

* Marketing/sales associates

You'll get a competitive salary and unlimited t-shirts. To apply, send an
email to jobs@shirts.io.

------
a_w_king
SnapDocs (San Francisco) - Lead Engineer

We're building a technology platform that's helping a huge offline market
(consumer lending) evolve beyond it's outdated and wasteful workflow. We're a
small bootstrapped team with a profitable and fast growing product.

We're looking for a lead engineer (preferably full stack) to help manage
future development.

Our current stack includes:

\- Ruby (Rails) \- Javascript \- Nginx \- Ubuntu \- PostgreSQL

The person filling this role would be considered part of the founding team.
Please email jobs@snapdocs.com for more information.

------
BrianPetro
NEW YORK, NY and SAN FRANCISCO, CA - Experienced JavaScript Developers

Seeking developers for work with AngularJS and other JavaScript frameworks.

Salaries for experienced JavaScript devs are skyrocketing thanks to popular
frameworks like AngularJS.

[https://www.AngularJobs.com](https://www.AngularJobs.com)

Don’t get left behind.

Make $150K+ as a Senior Developer.

 _AngularJobs.com recruits developers for bleeding-edge JavaScript(angular.js)
opportunities_

[https://www.AngularJobs.com](https://www.AngularJobs.com)

Email me with questions: brian@angularjobs.com

------
BrianPetro
NEW YORK, NY and SAN FRANCISCO, CA - Experienced JavaScript Developers

Seeking developers for work with AngularJS and other JavaScript frameworks.

Salaries for experienced JavaScript devs are skyrocketing thanks to popular
frameworks like AngularJS.

[https://www.AngularJobs.com](https://www.AngularJobs.com)

Don’t get left behind.

Make $150K+ as a Senior Developer.

 _AngularJobs.com recruits developers for bleeding-edge JavaScript(angular.js)
opportunities_

[https://www.AngularJobs.com](https://www.AngularJobs.com)

Email me with questions: brian@angularjobs.com

------
pwelch
Squaremouth - Rails Developer - Remote or Office Based (IN or FL)

Squaremouth is looking for an experienced Rails developer to improve the
fastest growing travel insurance comparison site in the U.S.

The right developer could work remotely or from either of our offices in Fort
Wayne, IN or St. Petersburg, FL.

We foster a collaborative learning environment and share all the important
duties that keep our site going.

For more information check out
[http://www.squaremouth.com/careers](http://www.squaremouth.com/careers).

------
mmun
Crowdmark ([https://crowdmark.com](https://crowdmark.com)) -- Full-time
developer -- Toronto

Crowdmark is an education technology company in Toronto building tools that
help students learn and teachers teach. We're located in the MaRS building,
convenient to the TTC.

We seek talented developers with expertise in Ruby on Rails or Javascript
frameworks like Ember.js. If you're interested in transforming the global
education system please send me an email at martin@crowdmark.com.

------
BrianPetro
NEW YORK, NY and SAN FRANCISCO, CA - Experienced JavaScript Developers

Seeking developers for work with AngularJS and other JavaScript frameworks.

Salaries for experienced JavaScript devs are skyrocketing thanks to popular
frameworks like AngularJS.

[https://www.AngularJobs.com](https://www.AngularJobs.com)

Don’t get left behind.

Make $150K+ as a Senior Developer.

AngularJobs.com recruits developers for bleeding-edge JavaScript(angular.js)
opportunities

[https://www.AngularJobs.com](https://www.AngularJobs.com)

Email me with questions: brian@angularjobs.com

------
Dustin_Vaughn
Panama City Beach Florida(Full Time) iSirona(Medical Device
Connectivity/Integration) www.isirona.com/ Contact me
Dustin.Vaughn@iSirona.com

Overview: You will be designing and building a portfolio of web applications
targeted at modern browsers and mobile devices. Our applications use a web-
based fat client architecture that leverage cutting edge open-source tools,
helping us write better, faster, easier to maintain code. Join our team and
help us create compelling applications using Backbone.JS, HTML5, CSS,
Javascript, AJAX and Bootstrap and a variety of exciting web application
frameworks.

iSirona? Your not the first one to think it. The tune sounds similar but
unfortunately, we are not the “The Knack.” iSirona is a unique name
symbolizing our solutions in a healthcare setting. Sirona was a Celtic healing
deity. Since we were founded is 2008, we have grown to 180+ strong and have
cultivated a fun and dynamic culture that inspires and welcomes freedom and
creativity in one of the fastest growing and most rewarding industries.

Benefits: \- Freedom culture means(casual dress with no time cards or set
hours) \- Performance based bonuses and pay raises \- Relocation Assistance \-
Unlimited paid time off \- 11 paid holidays \- Health, Dental, Vision, Life
Insurance \- Immediate 401K matching \- Monthly cell phone reimbursement \-
Employee chosen food and drinks. Pepsi delivers about once a week! \- Game
room \- On-site gym(Due in Jan 2014) \- Nerf Gun Wars \- Work with stunning
colleagues on the waters of the Gulf of Mexico

Tech Stack: Backbone.JS, HTML5, CSS, Javascript, AJAX, Bootstrap and Java

Helpful Experience: -You know what JQuery is and have used it for years -You
know what the module pattern is and can write JavaScript that way on a
whiteboard -Organizing front-end code for large web applications is an
interesting challenge to you -You have a background in Java, even if it’s not
your day-to-day language -Experience in healthcare is a plus -iOS, Android
development experience a plus -Agile development experience is a plus

Let us see your work: Send us your github, stack overflow, twitter, or other
development profiles. We'd like to see how you fit in to the development
community. Send us a link to a live project featuring your JavaScript work.

------
zachperret
Plaid, San Francisco - full-time software engineers

Plaid is an API for Banking Data - we allow developers to build off of core
banking infrastructure. We're looking for full-stack generalists to join our
all-engineering team as we work to meet the insane demand we're seeing. We're
backed by the best - Spark, Google Ventures, and NEA. Come join us in fixing
the world of banking.

Apply: jobs+HN@plaid.io Info: [https://plaid.io/jobs](https://plaid.io/jobs)

------
haney
Campus Bellhops - Software Developer, Graphic Designer, Support Engineer

We're a college moving service with a nationwide footprint. We employ college
students across the country to help with small the medium sized labor tasks.
We're making money and we're trying to scale from our current 48 cities to
150. More info at
[https://campusbellhops.com/careers/](https://campusbellhops.com/careers/) or
email newnerds@campusbellhops.com

------
twohey
fitmob -- San Francisco, CA Full Time
[https://angel.co/fitmob/jobs](https://angel.co/fitmob/jobs)

 _US_

We are making the world fitter, healthier, and happier through the power of
communities.

We are looking for someone with a passion for creating software that delights
users. We’re looking for someone who wants to help push the platform to its
limits with complex animations, gesture recognition and background multi-
threading, all without compromising performance.

 _YOU_

You are excited about making the world fitter and healthier.

You are someone who shares our love of beautifully designed and immersive
products. You are detailed-oriented and believe the little things matter.

 _Positions_

We are hiring expert developers.

Mobile Lead -- You will own the mobile client for fitmob and be responsible
for it's technical implementation. You will mentor other members of the
technical team so they can help with client development. You will work with
backend engineers and designers to help craft an amazing fitness experience.
See more at: [https://angel.co/fitmob/jobs](https://angel.co/fitmob/jobs) or
feel free to reach out to me directly.

Amazing Developer -- You're very passionate about our mission and you have a
history of doing great work, even if not professionally, then I'd love to talk
to you.

<hn-username> @ fitmob.com

------
jakestein
Philadelphia, PA -- RJMetrics --
[http://rjmetrics.com/jobs](http://rjmetrics.com/jobs)

We're hiring analysts, account managers, developers, and dev ops.

RJMetrics works with some of the most exciting ecommerce and SaaS businesses
in the world. We help them combine data from many sources and make it
actionable and understandable.

We're solving problems around big data, data visualization, optimizing online
marketing and merchandising, and building great UI's.

------
omarforgotpwd
PredPol.

We make a web app that processes historical data for police departments (just
time, place, type of past crime) and predicts where crime is going to happen
in the future. Then cops go to the risky areas and try and stop a crime before
it happens. Rails devs, iOS apps, please email me if you're looking for a job.
We're growing too fast for our team of 4 to handle while still sleeping well.

Everyone in the company works remotely, so there's no geographical excuse not
to talk.

jobs@predpol.com

~~~
zura
Person of Interest? ;)

Do you guys hire world-wide remote? (Particularly from Europe).

------
jermy
Forbidden Technologies - London, UK (Wimbledon)

We are looking for two software engineers for R&D work on the FORscene cloud-
based video editing platform. Jobs are based in Wimbledon (South-west London,
so no need to travel in to the city). Main technologies in use are C++, Java
and Python, and we run our own cloud linux infrastructure.

All details are at
[http://www.forbidden.co.uk/company/jobs/](http://www.forbidden.co.uk/company/jobs/)

~~~
zerr
REM0TE possible for the "right" candidate from Europe?

------
imp
SparkBase, Cleveland, OH

We build APIs that power loyalty and gift programs for thousands of
businesses.

 _Ruby Developer_

You'll get to help us design and develop our RESTful APIs, and work in a
developer-friendly Agile environment.

 _Quality Assurance Developer_

You'll get to work with the development and product teams to understand the
business requirements, and translate those into functional automated tests.

[http://sparkbase.com/contact/careers/](http://sparkbase.com/contact/careers/)

------
gregcmartin
Redwood City, CA

Very Senior Frontend and Full Stack developers - Javascript, Python, REST,
Bonus: D3.js, Django. Experience in a developing a production SaaS product.

We are a revolutionary enterprise cyber security company with series A funding
and an awesome culture of hacking, collaboration, being goof balls and making
changes in a very challenging industry.

If this sounds like something you would be interested in, please give us a
shout, we would love to meet you.

-Greg CEO/Founder

Please contact: jobs@threatstream.com

------
pyrox420
Rockton, IL/Beloit, WI/REMOTE - Fulltime Senior/Mid Software Engineers at
AccuLynx ([http://www.acculynx.com](http://www.acculynx.com))

AccuLynx isn't your typical startup company. For one, we're profitable!
Second, our primary product is a SaaS that caters to specialty trade
contractors. Yup, software helping construction contractors.

We are looking for a “smart-and-gets-things-done” senior/mid software
engineers. We do not hire based on buzzwords or popular acronyms. We expect
you to have mastered at least one language and be eager to master any
technology or language in the future. Here is a detailed job description:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/31889/senior-c-
sharp-e...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/31889/senior-c-sharp-
engineer-acculynx)

Here is our current stack: C#, ASP.NET MVC, Sql Server, AngularJS, jQuery,
Redis, ElasticSearch, and Git. If you aren't familiar with those technologies
that is fine, just show me how good you are. :)

We have pretty awesome perks: Unlimited paid time off, free
snacks/drinks/beer, flexible hours, sweet laptops, sit/stand desks, super
comfy chairs, dual monitors, casual dress, and cutting edge tech. We play
boardgames for “team building”, have frequent team lunches, and monthly
company outings. We might even develop video games and robots on the side.

Here are the other benefits are top notch: Highly competitive salary
(80k-100k), stock options, unlimited paid time off, $5k/year to spend on
continuing education (conferences, classes, etc), sweet computer hardware,
choice of cell phone, MSDN subscription, gym membership, competitive medical,
dental, vision, 401K with matching & safe harbor contributions, relocation
reimbursement available, etc.

We are moving to an awesome new office in Beloit, WI within the next 4 months
(each developer gets their own office!). We have toyed with creating a remote
team. If you are an awesome remote dev let us know (I'll be honest, you'll
have to be pretty awesome to get the remote gig). Email me if you are
interested (mention HN to get my attention), my name is Paul:
careers@acculynx.com

Seriously, this is the best job I've had and I want to bring the best onto my
team. If you have any questions, let me know.

------
harryzhang
Lob ([https://www.lob.com](https://www.lob.com)) - San Francisco, CA (Full-
time)

\---------

Email us at jobs@lob.com with your Github link, resume, and any additional
details you'd like to share with us.

\---------

 _Company_

Lob is creating a suite of API’s to revolutionize how companies operate. Our
first API is a Cloud Printing API. Our product enables developers to
programmatically facilitate printing and fulfillment. If you are passionate
about API’s come help create the next wave of great API’s at Lob. Lob is a
graduate of the YC S13 class and backed by leading internet venture capital
and angels.

 _Team_

We are currently a 3-person team (from AWS and Microsoft) based in San
Francisco. We are looking for other passionate people who share our vision
that API’s will eat up the world.

 _Job_

We are seeking a software engineer to build the best cloud printing platform
on the planet. You will be the first engineer to join and as such will have an
unprecedented opportunity to shape the future of Lob’s APIs.

    
    
       Responsibilities:
          • Own the framework of the API that is the core of Lob’s business.
          • Work directly to define, architect and build new Lob APIs.
          • Drive towards successful deliveries of scalable, maintainable 
          and secure code.
          • Create and define engineering best practices.
          • Tackle challenging problems in distributed computing, HTTP, API 
          design and more.
          • Build and maintain client libraries for our API in a number of 
          languages including PHP, Ruby, and Python.
    
       Requirements:
          • Experience leading engineers in a technical leadership role.
          • Experience working with API’s and HTTP, preferably in PHP and Ruby.
          • Full-stack development skills.
          • Hands on. Passionate. Persistent. Creative.
          • Experience with AWS.
    
       Perks:
          • Health, dental, and vision benefits for you and your dependent(s).
          • Open vacation policy.
          • Commuter benefits.
          • Free lunch, dinner snacks and stocked fridge.
    

Want to stand out? Sign up and build an app using the Lob API. Include a link
to it and brownie points for pointing out bugs or things that annoyed you or
could better about the platform. Email jobs@lob.com if you are interested.

------
postscapes1
Postscapes - REMOTE or Denver, CO

[http://postscapes.com/](http://postscapes.com/) \- "Tracking the Internet of
Things"

We are hiring a writer for the site. If you have an interest in connected
products, M2M technologies, Rasp Pi, Arduino and where these technologies are
leading us then get in touch. \- Work remotely, from a few hours a week to
more... \- If interested get in touch at tharwood@postscapes.com and lets
talk.

------
sailormoon222
Rap Genius (YC S11) - Brooklyn, NY -
[http://rapgenius.com](http://rapgenius.com) \- Help us build the Wall of
History jobs@rapgenius.com

IF YOU PASS OUR TECHNICAL INTERVIEW AND RECEIVE A JOB OFFER FROM US, WE'LL
GIVE YOU $1,000 CASH (even if you don't take the job!)
[http://news.rapgenius.com/Lemon-introducing-the-rap-
genius-g...](http://news.rapgenius.com/Lemon-introducing-the-rap-genius-g..).

We're one of the fastest-growing sites on the internet, we get 25MM unique
visitors per month, we've raised $15m from Andreesen Horowitz, and yet our
tech team is only seven people. Anyone who joins us is going to have the best
of both worlds, you'll work on a product that millions love and use while
getting the experience of being a part of a small team and helping define the
culture.

WHO WE ARE

We're a tiny, quick-shipping team. Each of us makes product decisions and owns
whole features. We're close and we all enjoy spending time together. We’re a
small team because we’re picky about who joins us. We have one of the hardest
technical interviews in NYC but if you make it, you’re going to be on the best
team around. Our house library includes Metaprogramming in Ruby; Godel,
Escher, Bach, an Eternal Golden Braid; POODR; and "Is Justified True Belief
Knowledge?". Loving rap is not a prerequisite for working here, though an
appreciation osmoses to everyone after a while.

WHAT WE'RE BUILDING

We started Rap Genius in 2009 to explain the meaning of rap lyrics, but the
big vision goes beyond music and touches all of text – whether it's the Bill
of Rights ([http://news.rapgenius.com/United-states-congress-the-us-
cons...](http://news.rapgenius.com/United-states-congress-the-us-cons...)),
the Bible ([http://news.rapgenius.com/God-10-commandments-
lyrics](http://news.rapgenius.com/God-10-commandments-lyrics)), “The Waste
Land” ([http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Ts-eliot-the-waste-land-
lyrics](http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Ts-eliot-the-waste-land-lyrics)), or the
Supreme Court’s DOMA ruling ([http://news.rapgenius.com/The-supreme-court-of-
the-united-st...](http://news.rapgenius.com/The-supreme-court-of-the-united-
st...)), it's all on Rap Genius (or Poetry Genius, or News Genius, or... you
get the idea). One of our favorite recent examples is Junot Diaz's amazing
annotations on an excerpt from his own The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
([http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Junot-diaz-the-brief-wondrous-
li...](http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Junot-diaz-the-brief-wondrous-li...)).

BENEFITS

* Bomb salary and equity—you won't be taking a pay cut to work here

* We don't count vacation days

* Free meals in the office, free unlimited Seamless, free unlimited Fresh Direct

* Free gym in the building

* We pay your phone bill and when you join we'll upgrade you to the newest iPhone

* Laundry and shower in the office * Free indoor bike parking

* Free health, dental, and vision benefits

* The deluxe computer setup of your choice

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

* Experienced full-stack Rails engineers

* Front-end developers with an eye for design

* iOS devs to help build our upcoming iPhone app

INTERESTED?

Hit us up at jobs@rapgenius.com with:

* Your name and GitHub profile, your Twitter, blog, StackOverflow account, personal website, etc.

* A cool side project you built, library you've released, or some code that's impressive

* Something brief about what you like and dislike about the technologies you've used

* Your résumé

* Apply if you live in NYC or are willing to relocate. Our office is in Williamsburg, and it's awesome.

~~~
davidddavidson
FYI (most of) your links are broken

------
adambouchard
Burlington, Vermont.

Agilion (agilion.com) is looking for a front end developer to be our 5th
employee. We are a talented group of 100% remote developers building web and
mobile applications for B2B and B2C companies. You are a front end developer
who has used Backbone, Ember, Angular, etc to build awesome user experiences.
Backend experience a plus (Rails, Django, Scala, etc).

Please send us a note with your github profile and let's talk:
jobs@agilion.com

------
hnjobrtc
### Apple Inc: Cupertino, CA - Big Data Analytics Engineer - (Sorry no
remote!!) Relocation offered. We're building a real-time Big Data analytics
system from the ground up for scale and speed and want a hands-on data
wrangler who can ship great code too! Here are some of the interesing
technolgies involved.

    
    
      * Hbase
      * Storm
      * Impala/Phoenix
      * Java/Jruby
      * R/Apache Crunch
      * REST

------
johndavi
Diffbot -- Palo Alto, CA ([http://www.diffbot.com](http://www.diffbot.com))

Diffbot uses computer vision and machine learning to 'read' web pages like
humans do. We are always seeking experienced ML developers, or those with the
capacity and creativity to learn, to join our team in Palo Alto.

[http://diffbot.com/company/#jobs](http://diffbot.com/company/#jobs)

------
abimysoc
mySociety.org is hiring UK-based web developers.

mySociety is a community of coders and technology fiends using our talents to
make the world a better place.

We do this by building useful, high impact, democratic open source web apps
like FixMyStreet.com, WhatDoTheyKnow.com and TheyWorkForYou.com, and running
projects, such as Alaveteli, to help people run tools like these around the
world.

We’re hiring open-source-savvy web developers in order to grow our
international impact, help us sustain ourselves through commercial work, and
increase our reach in the UK.

We are a friendly, user-focused software development team, and we get to work
on stuff that matters. Our sites and projects help people to get important
things done: holding politicians to account, extracting information from
government, and getting streetlights fixed. And as a mySociety developer you
can see the benefits and talk to the users, every day.

We’re looking for new developers who will be comfortable working on both
charitable and commercial projects, for clients who vary from volunteers
(asking for new features) through to big media company clients with high
expectations of professionalism.

We’re not dogmatic about languages: if you can work in any of Ruby, Python or
Perl you’ll be at home here - we’ll find an interesting project for you. We
love Django and Rails, and we’re having fun experimenting with Node.js,
canvas, and more.

We’re widely geographically dispersed across the UK, and a lot of people work
from home or from co-working spaces.

[http://mysocietyltd.theresumator.com/apply/J0R4BQ/Web-
Develo...](http://mysocietyltd.theresumator.com/apply/J0R4BQ/Web-
Developer.html)

------
vfiles
New York - Software Engineer (two positions open)

VFiles is the hippest and foulest-mouth fashion startup around. Our shop[1] is
the most relevant fashion destination in New York today, our YouTube shows[2]
are insanely popular, and we want you to help us bring our social media site
to life.

We are looking to add two more engineers to join our team, doubling our
current two (in a company of about twenty). Every engineer here will be full-
stack, though we're happy to have someone who leans to one side or the other
and is eager to learn. Technologies we use include Ruby, Haskell, Angular,
Coffeescript, Redis, and more. As part of our team, you will have both a
strong voice in the vision and direction of our product and a good deal of
autonomy and control in the specific projects you work on.

As for fringe benefits, we throw the most talked about parties in town (hosted
by A$AP Mob and crashed by Kendrick Lamar), we have company trips to Montauk,
we organize funky Soul Cycle rides with famous designers and models, and we're
invited to pretty much everything happening, culture-wise, in New York. You'll
work with a diverse group of people with a number of skillsets, all of whom -
editorial, video, design - are at the very top of their game.

Candidates who live in NYC and are legally allowed to work in the US only,
please.

You can write the Chief Engineer directly at tim (a) vfiles (dot) com to
express your interest.

[1] [https://www.vfiles.com/shop](https://www.vfiles.com/shop) and
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/02/fashion/building-blocks-
al...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/02/fashion/building-blocks-all-in-a-
row.html) [2] [https://www.vfiles.com/tv](https://www.vfiles.com/tv) and
[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/05/model-...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/05/model-
files-fashion-series.html) [3] Our "user-generated" fashion show for fashion
week [http://www.thefader.com/2013/09/05/nyfw-vfiles-made-
fashion](http://www.thefader.com/2013/09/05/nyfw-vfiles-made-fashion) and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJsRvjAQULc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJsRvjAQULc)

~~~
zerr
>Candidates who live in NYC and are legally allowed to work in the US only,
please.

This is not your yet another dumb job board. Next time use different wording,
please.

~~~
vfiles
We get a lot of interest from far away people that we just can't take on right
now, and this was a concise way of stating that. Chin up.

~~~
zerr
It is more like an ignorant way to say that.

"Unfortunately, we are unable to consider ..." would be more appropriate for
HN.

Not that I'm interested in your particular job posting, but I'm one of those
HNers who is interested in keeping the HN personal feel as it was before...

Thank you for your understanding.

------
nlavezzo
Software Engineer - FoundationDB - Washington, DC or Boston Metro Area

FoundationDB is currently seeking exceptional developers to join our growing
team. In this position you will help us continue to build the next generation
of transactional database technology. You will work with a team of exceptional
engineers with backgrounds from top CS programs, research fields, and
successful startups. We don’t just write software, we build our own languages,
simulations, and state of the art tools to write better software.

Desired Skills and Experience

Key Responsibilities:

Working closely with other development team members on core and layer
development.

Thinking about high-level and long-term implications of design decisions

Taking significant ownership in projects

Doing a significant amount of actual coding each day

Contributing to our dynamic entrepreneurial environment

Required Skills:

A good attitude, friendly personality, and strong work ethic

Strong systems programming experience

A high level of interest in software engineering and computer science

located in the Washington DC or Boston Metro areas, or willingness to relocate

US citizenship or a green card

Beneficial, But Not Required Skills:

Experience working on large software development projects

Proficiency in C++

Experience with distributed systems development

An interesting portfolio of side projects that show you enjoy solving problems

Experience interacting with users

Strong verbal and written communication skills

Location:

We have positions available in the following locations:

Washington, DC / Tysons Corner Cambridge, MA

We are well-funded and offer a competitive salary. This position will also
receive equity compensation in the form of employee options, so you can share
in the company’s success as we grow. We provide a full medical and dental plan
(BCBS PPO) and long and short term disability insurance.

How to Apply:

If you’re interested in this position, please send an email to
developerjob@foundationdb.com.

------
mikeklaas
Zite - San Francisco, or Vancouver (Canada)

We're building a news recommender system that aims to read you mind. Machine
Learning, NLP, you name it.

Right now we're mostly looking for a lead Web Developer and DevOps/System
Admin, but our goal is to hire anyone smart who crosses our path.

[http://zite.com/jobs](http://zite.com/jobs) or just email the founder (me)
directly at mike@zite.com

------
sashthebash
Berlin, Germany - Contentful - Multiple full-time positions - Visa help

Contentful ([https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com)) is an
API-first content management platform for web and mobile applications and the
first cloud-based service to allow content to be distributed across any
device, application or platform, with one single input.

Content is managed in a completely presentation-independent format and can be
served to all current and future platforms, including iOS, Android, Google
Glass or interactive JavaScript apps.

We are still early stage but showed significant traction and have paying
customers. We are funded by the world’s leading VCs, Benchmark’s European
sister Balderton (MySQL, Redhat, Twitter, New Relic, Dropbox) and SaaS expert
Point Nine Capital (ZenDesk, Unbounce, Server Density, Geckoboard). Our
advisory board includes key personalities from the BBC, Apple, Rovio, Symantec
as well as thought leaders in the Web and Content Management space.

We are a fun international team and growing quickly.

Positions
([https://www.contentful.com/jobs/](https://www.contentful.com/jobs/)):

1\. Ruby / Rails Developer
([http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2954](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2954))

2\. iOS / Cocoa Developer
([http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2955](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2955))

3\. JavaScript Developer
([http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980))

4\. Lucene / ElasticSearch Engineer
([http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2957](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2957))

5\. UI / Interaction Designer
([http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2993](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2993))

6\. Product Marketing Manager
([http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2736](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2736))

7\. Product Manager
([http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2956](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2956))

------
mikek
Streak - San Francisco, CA
[http://www.streak.com/jobs](http://www.streak.com/jobs)

Developers, developers, developers!

------
pkh80
Portland, OR Developer. FULL-TIME, REMOTE

BatchGeo is hiring front end developers with heavy experience in developing
interactive user experiences. We have full-time and contract positions
available, remote working OK.

Our company is small, profitable, and growing quickly.

More info here:

[http://blog.batchgeo.com/web-developer-jobs-at-
batchgeo/](http://blog.batchgeo.com/web-developer-jobs-at-batchgeo/)

jobs@batchgeo.com

------
martinshen
San Francisco - SoMA (TN ok, No telecommute)

We are growing (users, revenue, team) and need dev to help us scale. We are
only hiring people with 5+ years experience.

I'm happy to chat with anyone interested in applying. My personal cell phone
is 415-404-5650

Where we need help: \- Full stack engineer (Python, PHP, Java, SQL) \- iOS
Engineer

[http://UpOut.theresumator.com](http://UpOut.theresumator.com)

------
epicureanideal
San Francisco, CA - Front End Engineer

Birst is looking for an intermediate-level front end engineer. You should have
at least a couple years of experience with JavaScript, CSS, HTML, and at least
one modern framework like Backbone or Angular.

Birst is a business intelligence company, which means we help companies to
organize and then visualize their data to extract useful insights.

Please contact dtreadwell@birst.com.

------
aSig
BullOrBear - London Social gambling startup

Looking for engineers in the following areas: \- Web frontend (AngularJS) \-
Native mobile \- Backend (Java)

aaron.signorelli@bullorbear.com

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/42504/full-stack-
engin...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/42504/full-stack-engineer-for-
an-ambitious-new-startup-bullorbear)

------
dougzor
hopOn - San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Full Time - Mobile & Web developers

hopOn (hopon.com) is a brand new startup in the social travel booking space.

We've just raised a seed round from top-tier investors. The founders have an
excellent track record of building great companies, and we’re now looking to
round out our core product team. Our headquarters is in SoMa in San Francisco.

We’re looking for 2 senior/lead engineers who are ready to make a name for
themselves by driving the development of the next Uber/HotelTonight/Airbnb
type of experience on iOS & Web. We’re looking for people who are not only
well versed in iOS and/or Full-stack Web development, but also have a strong
understanding of simple, clean UX. Ideally, we’d like engineers who can work
with our CTO and designer to develop the product from scratch, and can then
grow into managing our Mobile and Web teams in the future.

Sound exciting? Want some more details? Reach out to me at doug@hopon.com.

------
darose
New York, NY - full time, entry-level OK

Sense Networks, an exciting tech startup focused on targeted mobile
advertising, is hiring for a full-time engineering spot on our Hadoop / Data
team.

Full job description at:
[http://www.sensenetworks.com/company/careers/](http://www.sensenetworks.com/company/careers/)

------
atiffany
REMOTE. Full time.

Seeking experienced Java developers & project managers w/ scrum experience.

\- Work from ANYWHERE, virtually alongside many of the best developers in the
industry.

\- Develop cutting-edge solutions for brands like Under Armour & Victoria's
Secret.

Learn more: [http://www.twintechs.com](http://www.twintechs.com)

Drop us a line: careers@twintechs.com

------
dawkins
Syltek - Madrid, Spain. Full time, Permament. Must be local.

We are looking for a full stack (C# or Go) web developer.

Apply here: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/42805/c-sharp-mono-
web...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/42805/c-sharp-mono-web-
developer-syltek-solutions?a=QcJoVIC4)

------
jjazwiecki
NYC: Chief Architect

I need a full stack web engineer with functional business sense & experience
managing teams to help me turn a major brand name media property into a first-
class bozo-free destination of which we can be justly proud. Yes, we're asking
a lot but we're also paying a lot. Come help me.

(Email address in profile)

------
joubert
Netflix

User Interface Engineer - TV Platforms

Our team uses JavaScript to build the Netflix User Interfaces for PlayStation
3, Wii, WiiU, Apple TV, hundreds of Smart TVs and for upcoming gaming consoles
and set-top boxes.

[http://jobs.netflix.com/jobs.php?id=orV9Wfwb](http://jobs.netflix.com/jobs.php?id=orV9Wfwb)

~~~
bsimpson
I'd apply for that position if it didn't mean commuting from SF to Campbell.
That's a loonnngg commute.

~~~
joubert
We have a free shuttle service between SF and the office.

------
drp
San Francisco, CA - Zillow Rentals & HotPads

We're hiring back end engineers to make rental housing data better.

Please apply here:
[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/positions/](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/positions/)
but also feel free to email me dpeters@hotpads.com

------
waqasaday
Intern - Pakistan STORYTELLER / CONTENT MANAGER

We are a small team of entrepreneurs and artists, trying to build an online
brand focused on handmade leather footwears and accessories for men. See here
to apply [http://bit.ly/1ai2sDx](http://bit.ly/1ai2sDx)

------
bowmanb
New York/NYC/Remote-friendly

SFX Entertainment, and the team formerly known as Arc90, is looking for
several people to build a brand new platform around EDM (electronic dance
music).

Mobile Developers (Android + iOS)

Front End Developers

Back End Developers (JVM + Python)

Designers

If you're interested, drop a note with some code samples or a portfolio to:
brianb@arc90.com

------
theIntuitionist
Daily Kos- SF bay area. REMOTE (west coast strongly prefered) FULLTIME.

Check the listing here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/39706/principled-
rails...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/39706/principled-rails-
developers-dailykos)

------
stevenspasbo
Workday (Pleasanton / San Francisco, CA / Dublin, Ireland)

We're a fast growing financial/payroll/HR company with a great company
culture.

[http://www.workday.com/company/careers/jobs.php](http://www.workday.com/company/careers/jobs.php)

------
spire
Kenya - Spire

[http://spire.theresumator.com/apply/Vs2TjJ/Technology-
Lead.h...](http://spire.theresumator.com/apply/Vs2TjJ/Technology-Lead.html)

Spire is hiring a solid developer and technology big-thinker excited about
working on the ground in Kenya.

We’re a small team with a big vision: reinventing higher education from
scratch. What would University look like if we scrapped our current model and
started over? We think it will blend incredibly high-quality offline teaching
and mentoring from real teachers (think the best charter schools in the
country), not professors, with free but super high-quality flipped-classroom
online learning (think EdX, Coursera), and a new model of apprenticeship so
students leave school ready for anything. We’re launching in Kenya early next
year and aim to quickly expand across Africa.

We’re looking for a versatile team member who can lead everything from our
high-level technology strategy (When do we invest in building our own
platform? Do our students use tablets or laptops?) to the nuts and bolts of
our hardware decisions, front-end development and basic back-end (e.g., Rails
+ HTML/CSS + very basic devops on top of Heroku or AWS). This hire will be the
founding member of our technology team.

Our dream hire is creative and resourceful but also ambitious – we’d love this
person to grow with us into a VP or CTO-type role over the next few years.

About us:

\- We’re taking on what we think is one of the biggest problems in the world
\- We’re a social enterprise and are funded so far with $1M+ in non-dilutive
seed grants with another $1M on the way \- Our non-profit sister organization
kepler.org, where we’re also part of the founding team, got more than 2,500
applications for our first 50 spots and has been written up in Scientific
American, Fast Company, and The Chronicle of Higher Education, who thinks our
work will be a model for the US. \- We’re in Kenya but are open to discussing
some remote work for the right candidate \- Competitive salary, generous
equity awards depending on experience and awesome, inspiring teammates

About you:

\- At least a couple years of experience building things, ideally front-end
and back-end \- Agile generalist and resourceful problem solver \- Excited
about a tech role that goes beyond getting people to click on ads

Anything you've built or designed (Github profile, personal web apps, design
portfolio, etc) that you can include in your application much appreciated!

------
nimblelight
Nimblelight ([http://nimblelight.com](http://nimblelight.com)) is a web
design, development and strategy studio based in Philadelphia, PA. We're a
small, growing company looking for bright minds to join our team.

Get more details and apply for positions at our hiring site:
[http://nimblelight.com/jobs/?ref=hackernews](http://nimblelight.com/jobs/?ref=hackernews)

The positions we're currently hiring for are all in house:

 __DEVELOPER (any level) __

Requirements:

\- An insatiable appetite for learning

\- A show-off with PHP, .NET (VB & C#), or any other major language

\- Fluency in system and server administration and communication

\- Working knowledge of AJAX and back-end --> front-end flow

\- Familiar with MVC frameworks

\- Familiar with cross platform testing, devices and browsers

\- Experience with revision/source control (Subversion, SVN, Git, etc)

\- Working knowledge of programming best practices

Benefits:

\- Competitive salary

\- Healthcare (Medical, Dental, Vision)

\- Free company lunches and happy hours

\- A fantastic office and casual working environment

\- Paid time off for holidays, as well as sick and vacation time

 __FRONT END DEVELOPER (Paid Apprenticeship) __

Requirements:

\- An insatiable appetite for learning

\- Strong visual aesthetic

\- Sharp problem-solving skills

\- Ability to adapt and thrive in various roles

\- Familiarity with HTML, CSS, and Javascript/JQuery

\- Proficient in Photoshop CS5 or higher

\- Awareness of contemporary design and UX trends

\- Professional attitude

 __SOCIAL MEDIA APPRENTICE (Paid) __

Requirements:

\- An insatiable appetite for learning

\- Strong creative writing and communication skills

\- Working knowledge of Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc.

\- Knowledge of recent developments in social media

\- General understanding of web marketing

\- Professional, out-going attitude

------
henballs
LOYAL3 -- San Francisco, CA -- Web Developer -- Marketing Team

Application + Details: [http://loyal3.theresumator.com/apply/NmAjsg/Web-
Developer](http://loyal3.theresumator.com/apply/NmAjsg/Web-Developer)

------
cliftonk
OrgSync — Dallas, TX. Full-time.

Frontend / Backend / Full-stack

## Job Summary

We're looking for a sharp engineer to work alongside a small team of
developers and designers committed to building a robust, performant and
scalable web application serving over 350 colleges and universities around the
country. You have an attention to detail and a professional curiosity that
extends beyond the workplace. You will work in a mostly autonomous
environment, so you have to be just as awesome at getting things done as you
are at composing elegant solutions.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached, ElasticSearch and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our
infrastructure is entirely hosted via cloud services. We care about keeping
our libraries up-to-date and test coverage. While most of our stack is on
Rails today, we're comfortable with other technologies and always strive to
use the right tool for the job.

This is a full-time position at our headquarters in Dallas, TX and includes a
competitive base salary, a full range of benefits, stock options, and an
awesome team of creative people by your side.

We're a very open company and you will

## Requirements

\- Passion for developing excellent software and an appreciation for elegant
code

\- Strong understanding of web services and REST concepts

\- Strong understanding of relational databases including complex queries and
optimization

\- Experience writing object-oriented software guided by tests

\- Strong understanding of performance optimization and caching techniques

\- Being comfortable in a polyglot environment a plus

\- Open source project contributions a plus

\- Ability to play "Careless Whisper" on saxophone a plus

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

## Links

Open source: [http://orgsync.github.io/](http://orgsync.github.io/)

Blog: [http://devblog.orgsync.com/](http://devblog.orgsync.com/)

Openings:
[http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers)

email clifton [at] orgsync . com for more information.

------
henballs
LOYAL3 -- San Francisco, CA -- Web Developer -- Marketing Team

[http://loyal3.theresumator.com/apply/NmAjsg/Web-
Developer.ht...](http://loyal3.theresumator.com/apply/NmAjsg/Web-
Developer.html)

------
medallia
Palo Alto, CA Medallia, Inc.

Currently seeking Full Time Nerf gun enthusiasts, Java sensei, and big data
gurus.

Check us out and Apply Here!
[http://www.medallia.com/careers/](http://www.medallia.com/careers/)

------
medallia
Palo Alto, CA Medallia, Inc.

Currently seeking top-notch Nerf gun enthusiasts, Java sensei, and big data
gurus.

Check us out and Apply Here!
[http://www.medallia.com/careers/](http://www.medallia.com/careers/)

------
abreckle
Visual.ly - San Francisco, California (Growth Hacker)

We're looking for a seasoned Full-Time(Lead) Growth Hacker to take our Growth
team to the next level

The role is 70% Development, 15% Marketing 15% Data & Analytics.

Please apply at jobs+growth [at] visual.ly

------
DustinCalim
Looking for a senior rails developer with high traffic/scaling experience to
work on a new project.

Drop me a line if you actually want to work on something big and make a
difference. This is the one that will change your life.

------
melissatrahan
London, Full-time

A pre-launch bitcoin exchange is looking to hire a full stack Ruby developer
ASAP. If you'd like to learn more, please email me at
melissa@passioncapital.com. Thanks!

------
pavel_lishin
Austin, TX New York, NY San Francisco, CA

BazaarVoice is hiring for a variety of roles:
[http://keepaustinbazaar.com/](http://keepaustinbazaar.com/)

------
tcc619
Our team(Qwiki) at Yahoo is looking for engineers interested in working with
news, video and consumer content.

We work in Nodejs, Java, iOS, Android.

Reach out via tchheng@yahoo-inc.com

SF, NYC and Sunnyvale locations

------
walcott
eCommHub (Atlanta, GA, USA) |
[http://www.ecommhub.com/](http://www.ecommhub.com/)

We're an eCommerce automation platform looking for engineers to help us build
our architecture out and scale a quickly growing SaaS product, and join our
small team and new office in Atlanta, GA.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails and PostgresDB, with a bit of NodeJS. We also do a
ton of different API integrations, so experience working with or writing APIs
is a big plus.

We've got a laid back environment with free donuts and snacks, but work hard
to fulfill aggressive goals. At the same time, we're a close-knit crew. We
also offer flexible working hours, competitive salary and equity
packages/stock options, healthcare and insurance options, as well as an
allowance for tech gear you might need.

We're looking for two positions:

(1) Senior Tech Lead Requirements:

\- Experience organizing and leading dev teams

\- Extensive background in Ruby and Rails

\- Comfortable collaborating with marketing, sales and management team.

\- Experience supporting live production infrastructure, can put out fires
under pressure when things go wrong

\- Exposure to architectural patterns of a large, high-scale web application

\- Experience migrating and scaling large amounts of data

\- Experience designing, implementing, deploying, and maintaining complex
online applications

\- Strong database design experience

\- Proficient in API Design or integration

(2) Backend Engineer Requirements:

\- A love for solving complex problems with by combining tools from your
diverse skill-set

\- Experience building web applications

\- Familiarity with relational databases

\- Write tests

\- Can balance scrappiness and long-term code maintainability

\- A love for tinkering with new technologies and frameworks

\- A personality that strives for self-improvement in every aspect

\- A love for startup environments that would push us to move even faster

Send us an email with your resume (and Github if you have it) to
careers@ecommhub.com.

------
0xa
Kensho, Boston, MA (Cambridge, Harvard Sq): FULL TIME Software Engineers
(Python, JavaScript, UI/UX).

TL;DR: Kensho’s team of 16 people just launched our first product and is
actively hiring engineers with a passion for intuitive usability and data at
scale. Our current openings: [http://bit.ly/Hj4hJz](http://bit.ly/Hj4hJz). Our
team:
[http://www.kensho.com/home/#company](http://www.kensho.com/home/#company)

We have major projects for people with a knack for web application design, a
nose for efficiency, and a passion for scale and visibility. We’re especially
excited about the opportunities to shape, grow and expand our front end
experience.

Happy 50th Birthday to the Arecibo Observatory,

Matt

To apply click the blue button at the bottom of the job link.

Front End Software Engineer/Lead | Apply:
[http://bit.ly/1astuOm](http://bit.ly/1astuOm)

    
    
        You will wield JavaScript, Python, CSS and HTML5 with an eye for beauty, 
        elegance and compatibility despite the quirks of browser technology. 
        Your passion for intuitive, simple interfaces that bring life to complex
        data is self evident--you might say it’s Twue Wuv.  
    
    

Software Engineer | Apply: [http://bit.ly/180Vdjb](http://bit.ly/180Vdjb)

    
    
        You will code in python with a passionate yet steady hand. On our mission
        to unify complex data with an elegant interface, your designs and 
        code shows the natural, intuitive touch of an inspired artist--one
        who appreciates the uncarved block.  
    
    

UI/UX Lead Designer | Apply: [http://bit.ly/1astIFj](http://bit.ly/1astIFj)

    
    
        You live for design--building intuitive experiences with an appreciation
        of the technical implications on releasing your creation to the world.
        Your passion for elegant simplicity is the peanut butter to our complex
        data jelly.  
    

About Kensho ([http://www.kensho.com/about](http://www.kensho.com/about))

Kensho combines high-speed parallelized algorithms and machine learning to
create a new class of analytics tools for capital markets. Addressing the
three biggest challenges surrounding financial analysis on Wall Street
today—speed, scale, and automation—Kensho's statistical computing and
financial risk analysis applications are providing the next generation
Bloomberg terminal in the cloud.

~~~
gkuan
The /about link is giving me 404.

------
glamp
Yhat - NYC; looking for employee #4; VC backed
[http://yhathq.com/jobs](http://yhathq.com/jobs)

------
espringe
Agave Lab -- Guadalajara Mexico.

We're an early stage product incubator located in sunny Guadalajara, Mexico
that was founded by an ex-Bay Area startup exec 4 years ago. We turn out
products, about 3-4 per year, based on our own ideas. The ones that go well,
we reinvest in. Those that don't, we bury in the yard. We also invest in,
mentor, and incubate local startups targeting the Latin American market. We're
at the center of the rapidly emerging startup boom in Mexico. Mostly though,
we have a lot of fun.

We're giving a few developers the opportunity to rethink their life priorities
and get out of Dodge for a while. You're startup is flagging? Sick of the fog?
Commute got you down? Just broke up with your partner? Why not pull the rip
cord and come work with us for a while?

What do we have to offer? * A vibrant, biggish (pop. 4M), student-oriented
city, that's full of hip bars, restaurants, and (really) beautiful, friendly
people. * A work environment that is, hands down, the hippest place to work in
Mexico. Imagine programming in the hammock - poolside (yes, we have a pool). *
Use of the beach house. We have a 3 story beach house with all mod cons, 20
feet from a graceful, immaculate sandy bay in a small fishing village. Also,
one of the premier left point surf breaks is 5 minutes away by boat (which we
also have). * A chance to learn (or practice your Spanish). * An opportunity
to be at ground zero for one of the most vibrant and rapidly expanding startup
scenes in the world. * Beef up your resume with experience in navigating the
business climate in Mexico and Latin America. * and, finally, ALMOST NO MONEY.
Okay, not entirely true - you'll be paid a very tidy wage (by mexican
standards) which will allow you to live well here - most things are cheap
here. However, if you compare what you'll make here versus what you're making
now? It will be a disappointing exercise. Said differently, if money is what
you're after - then this is not for you. If you're looking for adventure, fun,
and to challenge your self with something new - welcome to your new home!!!

Who are we looking for? It's all listed on the website:
[http://www.agavelab.com/hiring/](http://www.agavelab.com/hiring/) but in
summary: HTML/CSS/Javascript kung fu Mobile dev skills (android or iOS) Server
dev skills Community managers/growth hacking

Our technology stack is HTML5, CSS3, Java, NodeJS, MongoDB, Play Framework,
Scala. But don't worry if you don't know these. As long as you have a very
solid command of at least one programming language (Java, C, C++, Python, etc)
and are smart as a whip, we can teach you the rest. We expect the same things
that any software development shop would: ability to write clean, well-
documented code, familiarity with Dev Environments (Xcode,
CodeIgniter/Play/Angular/etc.), experience with Agile/Scrum concepts, etc.
Culturally we look for self-starters that can thrive with very little guidance
and who have a genuine passion of solving complex problems. You should also
like beer (or not be afraid to watch others consume large quantities of it),
music, the sun, and tacos.) Oh yes, and a sense of humor - you'll want to
bring that too. You want to know more? Of course you do. Check out the site:
www.agavelab.com or drop us an email. Maybe download/visit a few of our apps
and check them out. Or read some of our press:
[http://pandodaily.com/2013/05/21/how-a-valley-veteran-
found-...](http://pandodaily.com/2013/05/21/how-a-valley-veteran-found-
happiness-and-opportunity-building-tech-in-mexico/3/)
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/22/world/americas/for-
migrant...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/22/world/americas/for-migrants-new-
land-of-opportunity-is-mexico.html?pagewanted=1&_r=2&)
[http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/23/agave-lab-throws-sparks-
on...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/23/agave-lab-throws-sparks-onto-startup-
scene-south-of-the-
border/?utm_content=buffer94afe&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=Buffer)
We hope to hear from you soon.

------
hurdleress
Counsyl - South San Francisco, CA

REMOTE, H1B, INTERN

Our goal is to make the human genome practically useful for life-altering
decisions.

We've invented the Counsyl Test, a breakthrough diagnostic intended for
parents planning to start a family. The test won the Wall Street Journal
Innovation Award for Medicine, was named one of Scientific American's "Top 10
World Changing Ideas," and was featured in the New York Times. Our test is now
prescribed by physicians for more than 12% of all carrier screens in the
United States.

The cost of sequencing human genomes is plunging - over 5x faster than the
cost of computing; the potential impact on preventive healthcare and the
medical landscape is boundless. The science is there but the scale isn't.
That's where Counsyl comes in. We are building the technology platform to make
genomics useful and accessible to everyone.

TechCrunch article:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/23/counsyl](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/23/counsyl)

The vast majority of our operations are powered by our own custom-built
infrastructure on a Python/Django/Postgres stack, from ordering to lab
processing to billing. We’re building new tools, new workflows, and new
infrastructure to solve the challenging problems of a technology startup
involved with not just bits, but also interconnected physical components like
lab robotics and patient samples.

Don’t be intimidated if you don’t have a genomics background; solving these
problems fundamentally requires software solutions. We’re looking for the best
and brightest software engineers — strong generalists with solid CS
fundamentals and practical software engineering intuition — to help us scale
up genomics to billions of users.

Prerequisites:

\- BS, MS or PhD in Computer Science or equivalent experience \- Strong
software engineering fundamentals: design, testing, version control \-
Significant independent programming experience as demonstrated by a GitHub
account, personal web page, or prior experience.

We like to see experience with:

\- Python, Django, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, Bootstrap, HTML5, CSS \- NumPy,
SciPy, scikit-learn -Relational database systems, such as PostgreSQL \- Unix,
Git, and other command line tools

* Full-Time Software Engineers Apply: [https://counsyl.recruiterbox.com/jobs/11742](https://counsyl.recruiterbox.com/jobs/11742) * Intern Software Engineers Apply: [https://counsyl.recruiterbox.com/jobs/12657/](https://counsyl.recruiterbox.com/jobs/12657/)

------
petar
NYC and Washington, DC. Full-time and internship.

The Go Circuit ([http://gocircuit.org](http://gocircuit.org)) is hiring
Systems Engineers.

Original job posting: [http://blog.gocircuit.org/job-system-
engineer](http://blog.gocircuit.org/job-system-engineer)

PROJECT

The Go Circuit is a development, distribution and execution environment for a
new generation of self-sustained distributed applications. The circuit is
built almost entirely in the Go language with occasional appearances of C and
C++. It spans the entire lifecycle of an application, from development to
execution and sustanance. It comprises technologies like compilers,
interpreters, optimizers, low-level operating system management, distributed
resource sharing, information flow, security, and many others. The Go Circuit
is, by design, open source.

The goal of the circuit is to enable the possibility of encoding an entire
Internet company's infrastructure in a single executable, which can be revived
with a single click on an ice-cold cluster of empty hardware and can sustain
itself indefinitely, without human involvement, short of the requisite
replacement of hardware now and again.

The demonstrated, over the past year, power of the circuit environment has
compelled industry, academic and government institutions to sponsor the
project and become involved with large-scale deployments. We are, henceforth,
expanding.

RESPONSIBILITIES

Full-time and internship candidates have identical responsibilities.

Systems Engineers will work alongside the founding system architect on all
aspects of the technology: design, implementation, testing, fixing bugs,
writing integration drivers, documentation and research. All of their work
will be open-sourced. Almost all code will be written in Go, however, other
languages like Python, C, C++, Lua, JavaScript, etc. will make a presence.

System Engineers will be researchers as well. In designing the semantic and
linguistic interfaces of the circuit, we investigate past and present,
scientific and industrial, literature and software on a wide range of
algorithmic topics to help us inform and verify our choices.

QUALIFICATIONS

The ideal candidate, full-time and internship, would meet the following
criteria, or demonstrate an equivalent level of technical sophistication:

* Full-time candidates should have B.A./B.Sc., M.A./M.Sc. or Ph.D. in some hard science. Internship candidates, who are near the completion of their studies towards the mentioned degrees, are also elligible.

* Four or more years of experience with a low-level/systems programming language like C, C++, or Java as well as some experience in building systems, small or big alike, is quite desirable. Altenratively, a serious involvement with a more exotic concurrent or research language, like Haskell or Erlang, would work as well.

* Having a non-trivial open-source project (in any language) would be highly valued.

* Some understanding of how UNIX operating kernels and systems work on the inside. (You don't need to be a specialist.)

* Knowledge of current industrial open-source technologies is good albeit not a deal-breaker. However, interest and desire to learn and hack some of them will be needed.

* Ability to read academic publications in Computer Science

Most importantly, we are looking for individuals who are able and willing to
learn fast and have open flexible minds. On that note, we do not expect that
you have prior Go experience, however we do expect that

* Candidates will come prepared to carry out the interview in Go.

We are not going to test your Go-intricacies skills. We simply expect that you
be able to implement your solutions to our programming riddles in Go.

COMPENSATION

Compensation will vary based on experience as we welcome both out-of-college
engineers and seasoned industry scientists. That said, compensation and
benefits will be on par with the standard amongst institutions like Google,
IBM, Microsoft and such. Location

To apply, please, send your vitae and anything else you want to say to Petar
at p@gocircuit.org.

------
paulmay
BuzzStream ([http://buzzstream.com](http://buzzstream.com)) –Austin, TX, will
consider remote for the right person

WHO WE ARE: We’re a small SaaS company based in downtown Austin that’s growing
fast and that’s built a product that our customers love
([http://storify.com/paulmay/buzzstream-twitter-
props](http://storify.com/paulmay/buzzstream-twitter-props)) We have over a
thousand paying customers, our annual revenue is $1M+ and it’s doubling every
year.

WHAT WE DO: BuzzStream helps marketers find and build relationships with
influencers to drive traffic and build brands. Our customers include some of
the most well-known brands in the world and many, many digital agencies.

We’ve just scratched the surface of the things we can do to help our
customers, and we think we can grow at a much faster rate if we keep
delivering on our roadmap. We need your help getting there.

WHAT WE’RE LOOKING FOR: We’re looking for mid to senior level software
engineers, but we’re much less concerned about the specific level of
experience than we are in finding people with the right attitude, ability to
learn, and approach to solving problems. Part of our team works remotely, and
we’re open to remote work for this position for the right person.

Our app is written in Java, deployed on Amazon’s cloud and utilizes several
open source dependencies. Expert knowledge of Java and Linux are required.
Experience with AWS and modern javascript technologies is a plus.

BuzzStream may be a good fit for you if...

* You want to work at a place where virtually everything you work on impacts the business and you know exactly how everything you build helps the customer.

* You don’t want to be pigeon-holed as “the guy/girl who works on the [XYZ] part of the product.” You’ll be working on every part of the product and you’ll constantly be learning.

* It’s really important to you to work on a team where every person cares deeply about building great software that solves real problems. You have no use for bureaucracy, pointless meetings, or team members that provide limited value but succeed as a result of fake hustle and strong political skills.

* You really want to learn what it takes to build a startup, but you’d rather not learn through the “I learned what not to do” method. We’ve made plenty of mistakes, but we’re past the stage of trying to figure out how to build a successful business.

If this sounds like something you’re interested in, I’d love to hear from you.
Please send me a resume, along with a note telling me a bit about yourself and
why you’re interested in BuzzStream. You can reach me (Paul May, co-founder)
at careers@buzzstream.com.

------
lowglow
Anyone wanting to post jobs can do so on
[http://techendo.co/companies/](http://techendo.co/companies/)

------
makerstudios
Maker Studios - Los Angeles, CA - Full-Stack Web Engineer - All Levels

Join the team at Maker Studios, a next-generation digital video
studio/network. "Maker" has rolled-up a set of the largest and most
influential YouTube channels and talent into a new network model. The Company
currently represents 50,000+ channels, and delivers 1.5 billion video views
per month. Maker has an established reputation for guiding content creators in
maximizing views and courting brands. Additionally, the Technology group
within Maker innovates with world-class web engineering and design practices
to produce high-quality apps and tools that connect content with eyeballs and
usher content creators to new levels of mastery.

What does Maker build? We develop talent-facing web applications at high scale
that connect YouTube content creators with each other, with our channel-
management pros, and with tech such as ad optimization and alternative
distribution targets. We also build internal web apps, APIs, and a handful of
public-facing video/content sites for our top talent. Here are some of the
technologies we use:

    
    
      - Backend: Node/Express, Python/Django,, Ruby/Rails, NginX
      - Frontend: CoffeeScript, Jade/Less/Sass/Stylus, Ember/Angular/Knockout, D3, WebGL
      - Testing: CircleCI, Cucumber, Mocha
      - Deployment: Capistrano, Fabric, Dotcloud, AWS, CloudFlare
      - Virtual Machines: Vagrant, Docker
      - SQL: Mysql, RedShift / Postgres
      - NoSQL: Redis, Memcache, MongoDB, Neo4j, Hive/Hadoop, Cassandra/Riak
      - Linux: Bash/Shell scripting
    

Want more reasons to work at Maker? The engineering environment is
exceptional. Maker's CTO is a computer scientist himself who still codes
regularly, and we have a very programmer-friendly workplace:

    
    
      - You decide the technology.  The engineer who's writing the code has
        the final vote on which technologies get used. We use APIs to cross-
        connect our projects with ease, which also enables us to use
        different languages in different projects.
      - Flexible work hours.  Come in as early or late as you want, as long
        as your total hours are on par with your peers; what really matters
        is the quality and quantity of your code commits.
      - Code intelligently.  We hack, but we also care about sharing code
        with each other, so we talk about readability and complexity, we
        develop all modules as though they'll one day be open-sourced, and
        we believe in small tools used cleverly, at scale.
      - Open Source friendly.  Besides using mostly open-source tools, we've
        open-sourced several internally developed tools on
        https://github.com/MakerStudios/, and more are coming.
      - Great benefits.  We have amazing investors and we want healthy,
        enthusiastic employees, so we offer our engineers a highly
        competitive salary, top-notch health/dental/vision coverage,
        401(k), and stock options.
    

Inquiries: geoffrey.plitt@makerstudios.com

------
iperdomo
Akvo - [http://akvo.org](http://akvo.org) \- EU, half to full time, a few
positions

Akvo creates and runs open source Internet and mobile services that make it
easy to bring international development aid work online. We focus on project
and programme dashboards, reporting, monitoring, evaluation and making data
easier to share. Headquartered in Amsterdam, Akvo is a non-profit foundation
that works with more than a thousand organisations around the world.

* Java developer - Amsterdam, EU.

We are hiring a Java developer to join the team for one of our core software
products, Akvo FLOW. FLOW is an open source platform to collect, manage,
analyse and display geographically-referenced monitoring and evaluation data.

We have some fun and hard problems to solve - how can we maintain and extend a
complex tool with a lot of moving parts (a mobile app, a web platform, map
displays) while keeping it simple and enjoyable for people to use? Double down
when they need to be able to use it in areas of the world with low or scarce
web and mobile connectivity.

You'll be working with our international team, based out of our Amsterdam
office You need experience with developing web applications with Java, and
experience with JS frameworks like Ember is a plus. Ability to work in a
distributed team in a self driven manner is expected.

For this position, please contact ivan@akvo.org You must have a work permit
already to work in Amsterdam.

* Python / Django developer - Amsterdam, Stockholm; EU.

We are looking for an experienced web developer to work on our project
visualisation and reporting system Akvo RSR. More than 1000 organisations use
the around the world, everything from UN agencies, governments to small local
NGOs.

You'll be working with our international team, based out of our Amsterdam
office or our Stockholm hub. You need experience with developing web
applications with Python, and preferably Django. Ability to work in a
distributed team in a self driven manner is expected.

For this position, please contact adrian@akvo.org You must have a work permit
already to work in one of these locations.

* UI designer / developer - Helsinki, Stockholm, Amsterdam; EU.

If you are a UI designer / developer with startup experience wanting to
contribute to make the world better, please read on!

We are seeking a skilled, self-motivated, pro-active and energetic UI
developer / designer. Reporting to the lead designer, your primary
responsibility will be to create and ensure a consistent and beautiful UI
throughout our software platform, which includes web applications, desktop
applications and mobile / tablet applications.

You have to be able to adapt to a fast changing environment where multi-
tasking is a must. You will be required to design and develop functional user
interfaces as well as keeping the brand consistent across the organisation and
a range of different products.

We are looking for someone to be based in Helsinki, Stockholm or Amsterdam.
You must have a work permit already to work in one of these locations.

Please send your CV along with a cover letter to loic@akvo.org

~~~
bjelkeman-again
If you are interested in any of the above jobs, but only can work remotely,
don't hesitate to talk to us anyway. You may be right for us.

------
benl
Academia.edu (San Francisco, CA) - Software Engineers, Designers, Data
Scientists

At Academia.edu, we're trying to accelerate the scientific process by changing
the way scientific research is shared. Right now publication is slow, un-
innovative, and expensive - we want it to be fast, innovative, and free. We're
a platform where scientists upload and share their research directly, and
track metrics on the impact of their work. These metrics help when they apply
for jobs and grants.

A leading climate scientist in Germany told us "Academia.edu shows the impact
of your work that is not covered by Web of Science and citation indexes of
that sort. With Web of Science you only learn how many people have quoted
what. But with Academia.edu I can see what is viewed, what is actually read or
not. Here I learn something additional, something I would not know otherwise.”

5.1 million academics have signed up to Academia.edu, and around 1 million
join every 2 months.

We are a 10 person team based in downtown San Francisco. We just raised $11
million from Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True Ventures. We are looking
for full-stack engineers, designers and data scientists. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, CoffeeScript, Backbone, Postgres, Mongo and Varnish.

Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is really
important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact on the
world."

There are some core values that define the Academia.edu culture. Since
everyone in Academia.edu is involved in running the company, we look for these
values in everyone we hire:

* Being a do-er - "The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena" \- Theodore Roosevelt

* Being driven - "Look at a day when you are supremely satisfied at the end. It's not a day when you lounge around doing nothing; it's when you've had everything to do, and you've done it." \- Lord Acton

* Having equanimity - "First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win." \- Gandhi

* Having humility - knowing what you know, what you don't know, and where you just have an instinct

* Being motivated to open up and accelerate science

See the founder, Richard Price, on Bloomberg TV:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/video/academia-edu-scientific-
resea...](http://www.bloomberg.com/video/academia-edu-scientific-research-
available-to-all-14Q_Hj66RZqcSRlZ25spvw.html) Read the coverage of our recent
funding round: [http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/26/meet-academia-edu-a-
startu...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/26/meet-academia-edu-a-startup-that-
wants-to-publish-every-science-pdf-online/)

To learn more, take a look at
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring), and then email Ben
Lund at ben [ at ] academia.edu.

~~~
ssudore
To Whom It May Concern,

My name is Sam Sudore, I am a seasoned technical professional with over 20
years of management and business experience. I live in Seattle and conduct a
lot of business in San Francisco. I represent a small but talented group of
Ruby and Java developers based right at the boarder of Mexico. We have helped
a lot of companies achieve their goals while keeping their expenses in check.
If you are interested, we would love the opportunity to discuss your
development needs to see if we may be of service. Give me a call anytime if
you would like to discuss this further.

Regards, Sam Sudore 425-471-3133

------
suneliot
Kloudless ([https://kloudless.com](https://kloudless.com)) - SF Bay Area
(Berkeley)

Front-End Developer - Full Time

TO APPLY: email work@kloudless.com

Kloudless is hiring! We are a well-funded ($1M+) startup located in Berkeley,
helping people work across cloud services easier. We launched earlier in May
on the stage of TC Disrupt NYC and have ramped up with 20% growth month-over-
month. We're backed by leading Silicon Valley angel investors such as David
Sacks of Yammer and Tim Draper from DFJ.

With our latest round of funding, we are looking for a passionate and
experienced Front-End Developer to lead our client-facing application
development.

YOU

\- A solid foundation in software development, with strong competencies in
data structures, algorithms and software design patterns.

\- Passionate about elegant solutions. Non-DRY, spaghetti code and the like
should trigger panic attacks.

\- Excellent JavaScript knowledge and experience with client side MVC
frameworks such as Backbone.js, Underscore.js, Ember, Knockout or Angular

\- Excellent knowledge of current web standards: HTML5, CSS3, and responsive
design.

\- Experience working with preprocessors (CoffeeScript, Sass, Less or
Compass).

\- Experience with a dynamic deployment process (git version control, code
reviews, bash scripts).

\- Experience building and shipping code to production countless times.

\- A good eye for design... no need to be a graphic designer, but need to know
what a good UI looks like, and like to create a great user experience. Any
design experience is a plus.

Essential: Drive to contribute at every stage in delivering the best software:
brainstorming for roadmap, architecture, implementation, testing, shipment and
maintenance.

HOW WE WORK

We operate on the mentality of mutual trust for all of our projects. We have a
flat team structure, and we expect everyone’s opinions when making decisions
or brainstorming. The dev team has strong experience in web application
development, distributed computing, machine learning and systems management.
We love open source and have contributed to several projects including our
own. Our backend technology consists of Django, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Storm,
ElasticSearch, nginx, puppet, plenty of Python, a dash of Ruby and some Java
and Lua for flavor.

PERKS

\- Macbook, external monitor, whiteboard desk and any other equipment you need

\- All the food/drink you could stuff your face with.

\- Great location: We’re in the heart of Downtown Berkeley, half a block from
BART and there’s a great selection of restaurants nearby as well.

\- On-the-Kloud team lunches/dinners.

\- Team outings

\- Subsidized gym membership

\- Covered public transportation cost of traveling to office

\- Monthly allowance to spend on cool stuff you want in the office

TO APPLY

Shoot us an email at work@kloudless.com with your resume and/or any relevant
links (Github, LinkedIn, Dribbble, personal websites, portfolio, etc.). If you
can point us to an application you shipped that we could check out, that would
be great!

------
doctoboggan
Enthought, Inc,
[https://enthought.com/company/careers/](https://enthought.com/company/careers/)
Full Time in Austin, TX

tl;dr - Enthought is looking to hire for two different roles: DevOps and
Scientific Developer. We mostly develop in Python, but will consider
candidates with a strong C/C++ background.

# DevOps

Enthought is looking for an experienced DevOps engineer to help expand our
software publishing and web services automation infrastructure. Enthought
Canopy is our new Python platform for scientific and analytic computing. As a
core member of the development team you'll be developing a software publishing
system capable of building multiple custom products to growing our web
services infrastructure, among other challenges. Check out the details at:
[https://enthought.com/company/careers/devops-
engineer/](https://enthought.com/company/careers/devops-engineer/) Help spread
Python!

# Scientific Developer

Enthought is currently seeking Scientific Software Developers. If you are
passionate about scientific computing, dedicated to quality software, and
pragmatic about problem solving, we'd love to hear from you. Our developers
participate in the development of scientific and technical applications
involving GUIs, 2D and 3D graphics, workflow and pipeline architecture, and
numerical algorithms for our proprietary products and for customer
applications. Some travel may be required.

# Desired Skills and Capabilities:

    
    
        * (Required) Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science or other scientific or 
           engineering field with preferably an M.S. or Ph.D. degree.
        * (Required) Minimum 2 years of technical lead or development experience
           with 4 years being preferred
        * Ability to understand a problem domain and then conceive of and
          implement an intuitive user interface geared toward the scientist or engineer user.
        * Discipline, pride, and professionalism to write readable, documented, and 
          unit-tested code that serves as an example to those who study your work
        * Strong work ethic and commitment to satisfying the customer.
        * Experience with Python, and a strong understanding of how to apply its 
          capabilities to develop GUIs, work flow frameworks, and elegant 
          scientific applications.
        * Strong understanding of statistics, optimization, image processing, 
          signal processing, or other similar area.
    

We find that a scientist will thrive at Enthought if their passion for
software is as deep and ingrained as their scientific interests. Please visit
us at
[https://enthought.com/company/careers/](https://enthought.com/company/careers/)
to learn more about our open positions, our values, and what kind of developer
fits best at Enthought. Interested? Send a resume and cover letter to
jobs@enthought.com or you can contact me directly at jminardi@enthought.com

------
kentf
Toronto, Canada - Full-Time Test Engineer @ Top Hat

Top Hat builds software for modern educators to help them make every lecture
count. We have over 350 universities and colleges using our software with over
100K active students. This is high impact stuff! You excited yet? Good, keep
reading...

We are looking for a Test Engineer!

Why: Because we are a rapidly growing dev team / company and are looking to
make sure that our QA team has the proper resources to keep the app running
without bugs and showstoppers.

\- We are looking for a smart, motivated person that can learn and adapt
quickly (Obviously)

\- We are all about automation, so you need to have at least a few years of
automated testing experience (through work or personal projects.)

\- You will need to wear your management hat to manage the testing team to
produce superior automated tests

\- Write and maintain integration tests in Python using Lettuce

\- Write and maintain a load testing framework.

\- Manage the complexity of testing infrastructure and focus your efforts on
the important things

\- Evolve our current Continuous Integration system to be more robust

\- Gather data from production systems to diagnose undiscovered problems

\- Be really passionate about testing and know how important it is! We are
looking for someone pro-active not re-active

What's cool is that our client side app is built on a fairly sophisticated
JavaScript framework and makes use of JQuery, backbone.js, and all the usual
suspects. The server side is written in Python on Django, with a MySQL
database. In addition we use Node.js and SockJS for our real time components.
Our systems all run on Amazon web services. We have a lot of moving pieces!
Hence, why we need YOU!

We think the best sign of a good Test Engineer is interesting projects they've
done on their own time, not just things they were assigned by their boss or in
university. So please showcase any cool side projects, open source
contributions or community involvement.

Some cool things make that Top Hat pretty awesome:

\- Outstanding company culture, with a team that is super smart, highly
motivated & stoked to be a part of a company that is changing the face of
education.

\- Our investors' portfolio companies include Salesforce, Yammer & box.net.
We're in good hands and in good company. \- Competitive health and dental
benefits

\- We are looking for people who want to grow with us and are in it for the
long haul.

\- We are one of the top education technology companies in North America
(named one of the Top 50 Companies to Watch by Deloitte Consulting)

We also have a Top Hat! Yes! A real one that you can wear. I know... we think
it's pretty special too.

\-------------

Send your applications to matt (at) tophat dot com

Hit us up on Twitter too @tophat

~~~
rfnslyr
Hey did you guys present at Demo Camp at UofT?

------
pntech
Precision Nutrition - Toronto, ON / Anywhere (REMOTE) -
[http://precisionnutrition.com](http://precisionnutrition.com)

AWESOME QA SPECIALIST NEEDED!

Obsessed with small details? Do misplaced pixels and obscure edge cases keep
you up at night? We need a meticulous QA specialist to join our team and help
us continue to build groundbreaking fitness and nutrition coaching software.

Our Ideal Candidate:

    
    
      Has real professional experience implementing and especially running an ongoing 
      Agile-friendly QA process. This can’t be your first rodeo.
    
      Lives within driving distance of Toronto or is at least willing to travel 
      to Toronto once a month for 2 days at a time (for in-person sprint meetings).
    
      Has experience developing automated QA testing processes from scratch. Knowledge 
      of automated testing frameworks and tools is a major asset. You should be 
      comfortable with both manual and automated testing.
    
      Enjoys working across teams, departments to get the best outcome, even when 
      the questions are outside of your comfort zone. No "that's not in my job 
      description" types.  Our entire team contributes to every element of the 
      product development process.
    
      Is capable of working independently. There will be no other dedicated QA people 
      at first, but you’ll get help from the team.
    
      Has integrity, talent and a palpable excitement about the future. Shadiness, 
      mediocrity and pessimism/cynicism/excessive "constructive criticism" are out.
    
      Is excited about the possibility of helping people with their health and 
      well-being, and long-term, piloting an entirely new form of education.
      

Interested? Apply with your resume here:
[https://app.hirefully.com/main/191/apply/?includeDescription...](https://app.hirefully.com/main/191/apply/?includeDescription=True)

At Precision Nutrition our mission is Life-changing, research-driven nutrition
coaching for everyone. We’re interested in hearing from enthusiastic
candidates who want to make a difference in other people’s lives – and who
have the skills and dedication to do that.

Keep in mind, at Precision Nutrition we:

    
    
      * Pay in the top 10% in the world for each position.
      * Offer 4 weeks paid vacation, full benefits, and the ability to work remotely.
      * Set you up with whatever fancy gear you need to perform at your best.
      * Offer a full health benefits package.
      * Give you the flexibility to make your own schedule.
      

Not only that, but if you join us you can:

    
    
      * Work from anywhere. If you’re in Toronto, our hometown, great! 
        If not, no worries. Many people on our team work exclusively from home, 
        from all over the world.
      * Work in the fitness and nutrition industry.  We love exercise, 
        we love nutrition, and we love sport. That’s why we started this company. 
        If you do too, you’ll appreciate how rare it is to do a job you really love. 
        For active, fit people, Precision Nutrition is that opportunity.
      * Work with fun, bright, and talented people. We’re a small company, and 
        we’re picky about who we work with, because to us, this isn’t just a job – 
        it’s our life. Over time, and with careful selection, we’ve put together 
        a group of extremely talented, flexible, and positive people who truly 
        love what they do, and who appreciate the strengths their teammates bring. 
        It's an incredibly creative environment.
    

Read more about how we work at: [http://www.precisionnutrition.com/remote-how-
to-work-the-pn-...](http://www.precisionnutrition.com/remote-how-to-work-the-
pn-way)

We're also looking for coaches and an HR Director. Check our other postings
here:
[http://www.precisionnutrition.com/contact#employ](http://www.precisionnutrition.com/contact#employ)

------
swah
Brazil anyone? :)

------
johnomoore
Boston - Atelion Health - Full Time - On Site

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/55465/listin...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/55465/listing)

Job Description:

Frontend Software Engineer and Core Team Member of Innovative Healthcare
Startup

Qualifications:

Proficient in HTML5, JavaScript, CSS3 development of data-driven apps (mobile
and desktop) Experience developing successful commercial apps Skill creating
compelling data visualizations and responsive user interfaces Passion for
optimizing user experience in difficult problems Able to work full-time on-
site in our Harvard Square, Cambridge, MA office

About the Company:

Atelion Health is an early-stage startup company. It is a MIT Media Lab spin-
off from the New Media Medicine Group
([http://newmed.media.mit.edu](http://newmed.media.mit.edu)) creating a
software platform that empowers patients to lead the management of their
chronic diseases through a revolutionary new model of collaboration with
clinicians. Six years of research provide evidence that our disruptive
approach will yield unparalleled improvements in experience, outcomes, and
cost.

Transforming healthcare is one of the most challenging and rewarding missions.
It is not just about engineering but about navigating an entrenched culture
and perverse economic incentives. You should be excited about being part of a
revolution and have passion for developing elegant solutions to complex
problems. The time for change is now, and Atelion Health is poised to have a
profound impact. You will be part of a team that will help to improve the
lives of millions.

Specifics of the Job:

You will be a high-level team member, involved in all aspects of the platform
and user experience, but your focus will be on the cross-platform frontend
applications. Applications for patients need to take complex medical data and
make it accessible and compelling in ways that engage them in improving their
health. Applications for clinicians need to allow them to efficiently and
effectively care for thousands of patients with constantly evolving conditions
while making each patient feel like he or she is the only one that matters.

You should not just be a programmer, but a true software engineer who enjoys
analyzing problems and architecting mobile applications. You communicate
extremely well and enjoy collaborating with backend developers to create the
optimal user experience. You write clear and concise code, understand the
benefit of effective documentation, have expertise in rigorous testing
methodologies, and have experience in deploying and maintaining commercial
apps.

Desirable Skill Sets:

HTML5 / CSS3 / JavaScript Angular / Backbone / Ember / etc. Data Visualization
(D3.js a plus) PhoneGap / Sencha Touch / etc. Android / iOS / Windows Unit
Testing / Integration Testing / UML / Design Patterns / Refactoring

Perks:

Competitive startup salary Equity in the company as an early member of the
core team Healthcare benefits Conveniently located in Harvard Square

Contact: johnomoore@gmail.com

------
sshrinivasan
Full-Stack Software Developer, Vancouver, Canada.

Zymeworks Inc. is a Canadian computational biotechnology company that is
developing predictive computational technology for optimizing protein
therapeutics. We combine high performance computing, visualization and data
exploration tools with leading edge molecular simulation algorithms to build a
complete suite of molecular modeling applications geared towards engineering
better drugs for cancer and autoimmune diseases. We are looking for a talented
software developer to join our team of developers and scientists to design,
build and expand our molecular modeling software suite.

Responsibilities

• Creating front-end web applications and their supporting back-end APIs for
analyzing and visualizing computational data from our simulation tools as well
as biological data from our laboratory experiments.

• Writing tools to enable our protein scientists to visualize, analyze and
interpret computational as well as biological data.

• Working with our molecular simulation scientists to understand the
simulation algorithms being developed, and propose novel ways to present and
interpret the results of the algorithms, taking into account the end-users
needs.

• Actively coordinating with the different R&D teams to find areas of
inefficiencies in data analysis and exploration, and proposing solutions in
conjunction with the software development team.

• Integrating and maintaining the developed software as part of the entire
computational platform.

• Experimenting with different visualization, data exploration and back end
frameworks and technologies in conjunction with our software team.

Required Qualifications

• A Bachelor’s degree in Computing Science, Engineering, or equivalent.

• Proven experience developing and maintaining JavaScript based web
applications, their supporting back-end APIs and other associated
infrastructure.

• Experience developing software on Linux or Mac OS X.

• Fluency in English, spoken and written.

• Applicants with proven and demonstrable experience developing large-scale
data analysis, exploration and visualization tools will be given preference.

Our Platform

Candidates should have demonstrable experience in, or an interest working with
the following technologies:

• JavaScript, including AngularJS, D3, and WebGL

• Python, including NumPy, Pandas, Pyramid

• Server side architecture and technology, egs. Go.

• SQL

To discover more about Zymeworks Inc, please visit our website at
www.zymeworks.com. If you are interested in applying for this position, please
email your curriculum vitae and cover letter to careers.1278@zymeworks.com.

------
akelani
ShowKit - West Hollywood, CA - FULLTIME

To apply: Send your resume and GitHub account to anthony@showkit.com

ShowKit (www.showkit.com) is a startup that has recently graduated from
Curious Minds (www.curiousminds.com), a privately funded incubator in West
Hollywood, CA that specializes in highly disruptive mobile and web
applications.

We are currently looking for a talented software developers. You will build
and improve our real-time SIP/RTP-based framework & applications.

Qualifications:

\- Strong Mobile Development Skills (iOS, Android)

\- Strong Web Development Skills (Ruby on Rails, JavaScript)

\- Experience with mobile frameworks (PhoneGap, Xamarin, RubyMotion)

\- Strong OO skills

\- Strong debugging skills

\- OSX development experience

\- C/C++ development experience

\- Self-Motivated

\- Good design, analytical and problem-solving skills

\- Good communication skills

\- Passion for real-time!

Desired/Other Skills:

\- Windows Phone Development

\- Android NDK

\- OpenGL

\- H264 Codecs

\- SIP/RTP Knowledge

Product:

ShowKit is a mobile software development kit that turbo charges apps with live
communication features in under 30 minutes. Before ShowKit, it would take
companies and software engineers months of intensive development to add
features like audio/video conferencing, screen sharing, and gesture control to
their applications. Our first-to-market gesture control functionality empowers
users to tap, swipe, highlight, and fully control another users' screen
remotely while simultaneously connecting the two users via audio/video
conference.

Notably, ShowKit is the only framework that includes hardware accelerated
video encoding & decoding. This enables 720p at 30fps, the highest quality
video conferencing resolution on the market, while using minimal cpu resources
and allowing the app to run seamlessly in the background while a call is
taking place. Comparable solutions use full cpu resources & only achieve
4-5fps at that resolution, which isn't feasible for video conferencing.

[https://angel.co/showkit](https://angel.co/showkit)

[http://www.youtube.com/user/ShowKitSDK](http://www.youtube.com/user/ShowKitSDK)

Our Office & Perks:

Our Penthouse office sits on the historic Sunset Strip with the best view of
all of LA. [http://imgur.com/5vFgKQQ](http://imgur.com/5vFgKQQ)

\- Top of the line gear

\- Kitchen stocked full of drinks and snacks

\- Friendly and down-to-earth work environment

\- Health, Dental & Vision Coverage

------
zinxq
Refresh - Mountain View, CA - Fulltime -
[http://www.refresh.io](http://www.refresh.io) email: jobs@refresh.io

Must be local or willing to relocate (paid)

A tagline of what we do is: Refresh helps connect people at a deeper level by
providing realtime insights about them just as you're about to meet them.

The best description however is found by simply installing the app (Iphone
only at the moment - we're in the app store, Android soon - see job
description below!) and trying it yourself.

We're super proud of the team we've built and we plan to keep the caliber
high.

We have exactly one requirement for hiring an engineer - it's someone we'd
like to work with. That's a simple statement, but if you dig deeper, there's a
lot to it. It says that we think they're smart. And that we could learn from
them. And that they could learn from us. And that we get along, and they fit
our culture. And they're passionate about our product like we are. And of
course - that they also want to work with us.

Our interviews are fun - at least we think so. They're largely modeled after
largely after Google interviews (there's a lot of Google interviewing
experience in our team). Questions are either real problems we've had to solve
(probably recently) or some abstractification of a bigger problem to see how
you attack problems in general (with the "getting the right answer" not being
the interesting part of the interview).

Specifically - We're looking for:

Backend Developers:

You're a crackshot in your backend language of choice. As I said, we're
building a system that does an incredible amount of work all while the user is
waiting for it to complete - so needless to say, we're looking for people who
care about performance. A lot.

Our backend is a highly concurrent system written in Java using MongoDB. You
might know Java or you might not, but either way you're willing to learn. If
you don't know it - you can impress us in your language of choice. You
understand algorithms matter. You also understand sloppy database access could
make that ugly n^2 algorithm look absolutely blazing fast.

You love to code. You love to show off your results now and then to other
engineers (as they're probably the only folks around who might get the
intracacies of what you're excited about)

We're looking for both Senior and Junior backend engineers. If you're a Senior
Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a few years. You've scaled to
thousands or millions of users. You can talk to other Senior engineers with
very few words because you both know the special cases, assumptions, and
pitfalls cold.

If you're a Junior engineer, you love to code and you're good at it. But most
importantly - Be smart. Be passionate. Be excited. (New grads please apply!)

Android and IOS engineers:

You have apps in the store you can show us. You care about the user
experience. You have a few years under your belt in either Objective-C or
Android-Java.

------
lightsidelabs
LightSide - Pittsburgh - Full-Time Frontend Developer

We're hiring an experienced web developer for a full-time position building
rich frontend applications, powered by our machine learning backend. The
platform will aim to help teachers assess student work, such as essays or
journals, and improve student writing through feedback during the revision and
editing process.

Our web services are built in Python using the Django framework, and our
backend is powered by state-of-the-art machine learning implemented in Java.
Our team has a strong technical background and a history of work in education.
In this position, you’ll be implementing a rich web application using client-
side frontend frameworks. Your role will be to bridge the gap between our
RESTful API for writing assessment and our wireframed user workflows for
student and teacher access to these tools.

This job will be highly collaborative in an early-stage, self-funded and
profitable startup. Your primary responsibilities will focus on frontend
development, but you’ll occasionally dive into our Python web services and
collaborate on defining our user workflows including UX and visual design.
Dependent on interest and experience, you may be asked to contribute to the
Java machine learning software that powers our platform.

No experience with machine learning or natural language processing is
necessary or expected, but you need to be eager and interested in finding out
how those tools work and how they can help students and teachers. You’ll be
working under the guidance of experienced researchers from Carnegie Mellon’s
Language Technologies Institute and Human-Computer Interaction Institute.

We prefer an on-site employee at our office in Pittsburgh, PA, but may make
exceptions for an outstanding candidate. Compensation will be competitive and
based on experience.

Skills and Requirements

Ideal candidates will have an active interest in educational technology, are
interested in using machine learning for real-world benefit, and have prior
experience including the following:

* Rich web application development using JavaScript frameworks like Angular, Ember, or Backbone.

* Web layout and implementation of frontend page design using HTML and CSS.

* Designing and working with RESTful APIs providing complex functionality to frontend applications.

* Agile development on a small, dynamic team.

You might also bring other wonderful things to the table, such as:

* Experience with deployment and continuous integration on Amazon Web Services or another cloud host.

* Live support and operations management for large-scale customer-facing web services.

* Development experience for web MVC frameworks, especially using Python with Django.

* A background in educational technology or enthusiasm about helping people improve their writing.

* Prior real-world experience with machine learning applications.

------
mattlutze
_Junior Software Developer - Stuttgart, Germany_

We are hiring a full-time junior developer, focused on front-end development,
at our offices in Stuttgart, Germany.

This is a great opportunity for someone relatively new to the software
development business that wants to make a consistent, meaningful impact on the
ability of the United States to provide humanitarian aid and support partner
countries throughout the African continent. We're discovering more
opportunities to support the command, and are excited to be able to offer an
opportunity for a junior developer to break into the industry.

Projects are varied and iterative with short timelines; you'll regularly score
wins and work closely with the people using your tools on a daily basis.

If you're ready to check out the listing, head here:
[https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH09/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?or...](https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH09/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=MCDEAN&cws=1&rid=1297)

 _Requirements:_

-Responsible for the design, development, and maintenance of software programs applied to technical and engineering domains.

\- Includes: formal design preparation and presentation using integrated
software design and modeling toolsets, code development, documentation
preparation, web development, unit testing, and software debugging

\- Also: life cycle software documentation development from use cases and
system design specifications to test plans and operations and maintenance
(O&M) manuals

-Specific expertise with formalized programming languages as well as open source development methodologies and toolsets required

-Works in all phases of software development life cycle, and across all functional applications, systems analysis, and programming activities.

 _Functional Duties:_

-Perform code development in accordance with the established system architecture, coding standards and Information Assurance guidelines

-Perform unit and functional automated test development, functionality and performance optimization

-Perform software deployment, upgrades, troubleshooting, and other O&M activities

-Support development of system documentation, including software design specifications, O&M procedures, and configurations guides

 _Requirements_

Must:

\- Be a U.S. Citizen. Applicants selected may be subject to a government
security investigation and must meet eligibility requirements for access to
classified information.

The best candidate will also be able to check each of these boxes:

\- B.S. Degree in Engineering, Mathematics, Computer Science, Management or
Information Systems.

\- A minimum of one (1) or more years as a front-end developer with experience
in the design, development, coding, integration, testing and follow-on
maintenance and support of software programs.

\- Knowledge of the following programming languages and formats: jQuery,
JavaScript, REST, JSON, HTML5 and CSS along with a solid understanding of
software design principles.

\- Experience working within Microsoft SharePoint environments.

\- Should be able to design a solution and understand how that solution will
affect other related solutions.

 _About M.C. Dean, Inc._

M.C. Dean is a systems engineering and integration firm focusing on large,
complex information systems: electrical, electronic, telecommunication,
security, safety, and mission-critical systems. We have more than 2,900
employees with offices in Washington, D.C., Northern Virginia, Richmond,
Baltimore, Atlanta, Baton Rouge, Clearwater/Tampa, Fort Worth, and in
Stuttgart, Germany. Due to extraordinary growth and expanding business
development efforts, we are looking to add an exceptionally talented Software
Developer to our team of IT professionals.

M.C. Dean, Inc. offers an excellent benefits package including a competitive
salary; medical, dental, vision, life and disability insurance; paid-time off,
tuition reimbursement; 401K Retirement Plan and Military Reserve pay offset.

Applicants selected may be subject to a government security investigation and
must meet eligibility requirements for access to classified information.

For more information about our company, you can visit
[https://www.mcdean.com](https://www.mcdean.com). M.C. Dean, Inc. is an equal
opportunity employer M/F/V/D

For more information or to apply, please visit:
[https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH09/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?or...](https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH09/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=MCDEAN&cws=1&rid=1297)

------
mikeryan
_Technical Director - San Francisco_

A Different Engine is looking for a Technical Director who will work with our
design and development teams in building applications across a variety of
platforms. We're looking for someone who can work directly for our Managing
Director (and current Technical Director) and Founder who can mentor and
manage a 5 - 10 person development team. This role will work with our
producers to keep projects on track as well as provide technical leadership.
While we do need candidates who can manage a team, we expect most of the TD's
time to be spent writing code.

A Different Engine is looking for a software craftsmen who take the vision
from our design team and turns it into a reality for our clients. We’re
looking for folks comfortable across a variety of languages, platforms and
frameworks, who can code, and get things done regardless of language. Our
primary development work is done in JavaScript however we frequently need to
build quick and dirty tools for our clients to host, or their existing CMS
(Drupal a lot) so PHP is frequently used however we also have an affinity for
frameworks such as Ruby on Rails, Django/Python and Nodejs/Express when we can
choose the full stack.

We are an interactive agency which means we build applications for our
clients. Unfortunately this frequently forces us into more of a "Waterfall"
development methodology. We're trying to address this by using Agile and
iterative methodologies as much as possible. From a management perspective
we're looking for folks who have experience with using and adapating agile
practices to less then agile projects.

 _Skills & Requirements_

Gets thing done. We need someone who can help get our applications built and
QA'd and out the door for our clients.

Someone self-motivated with an eye towards getting applications over the
finish line.

Smart and solves problems. As a company our best asset is the ability to solve
our clients problems. We’re known for this, you should be known for it too.
Creative problem solvers are our best employees.

Not afraid, and knows how to learn new technologies and stacks. Look we
frequently get stuck with a development kit for a new platform, in a language
which we don’t know with some bad docs which have been poorly translated from
another language and a project that needs to be done.

Understand the art of programming. Can you architect a solution that is
scalable and clean? Do you understand what makes a good library? Are your apps
future proofed?

Understand the qualities that make for a good user experience and able to work
closely with design teams on the usability of our apps.

 _About A Different Engine LLC_

A Different Engine is a interactive agency with offices in San Francisco and
Brooklyn. We specialize in developing for emerging platforms like Mobile
Devices, Gaming Consoles, and Connected TVs for large media brands such as the
UFC, Warner Brothers, Showtime and Starz. Our San Francisco office is a cool
brick and timber space right on the edge of SOMA and the Financial District on
Mission between 3rd and New Montgomery. Our Brooklyn office is in DUMBO in a
spacious well lit loft. We're a small team and while we're not a start up we
try to foster that kind of atmosphere and team. We provide a lot of room to
grow as a developer and, we turn over projects quickly so you'll get a lot of
variety with respect to the scope and nature of projects and technologies.
We'll set you up with the tools you need and you won't get stuck iterating on
the same code base over and over. We like smart, creative and fun folks. Join
Us!

You can email us at jobs@adifferentengine.com with any questions. My email if
you want to reach me directly (I'm the founder) its in my profile.

------
timtyrrell
REMOTE (US) Full-Time - WellMatch (a Healthagen Business)

We are looking for 1 Senior QA and 2 less Senior QA. We are a full-time remote
(no office exists) company with developers like myself that pair full-time w/
tmux/vim/skype. We use outside-in development to write the cukes and get down
to business. Official job description below, but we are basically looking for
some QA folks that can write some cukes with us! Shoot me an email if
interested: tim@wellmatchhealth.com

Senior QA Engineer WellMatch (a Healthagen Business)

Summary Healthagen is focusing on fundamental change in healthcare and
empowering people to live healthier lives. At WellMatch (a Healthagen
business), we are developing new ways to solve for challenges in healthcare
and deliver convenience to consumers.

Ready to take part in the Healthcare Revolution? Ready to take your existing
engineering, QA, automated test skills, and software engineering methods to
another level? Ready to tell your friends that you are far from bored and
working with the latest/greatest responsive web, native, and cloud
technologies and building apps that actually add value to people’s lives?
You'll be deeply engaged in our product’s full agile lifecycle, driving test
automation into existing as well as new feature development, ensuring quality
across all code, and part of road-mapping future initiatives. We need a
seasoned QA engineer that has “been there and done that” and wants to be our
lead resource for driving QA across our entire agile lifecycle and product
development. Key Responsibilities * Work directly with Product Teams and
Product Development to ensure the delivery of high quality experiences *
Decide on and educate team in use of appropriate automated testing frameworks
* Assist in development and implementation of QA standards and continual
process improvement activities * Perform functional, compatibility, UI, and
performance testing for Web, Mobile Web, and smartphone applications to
identify defects, and optimize customer experience * Lead a team of QA
Engineers and their deliverables * Author and execute test plans

Personal Attributes * Highly organized and detail oriented; knows how to
prioritize and re-prioritize to keep lifecycle moving * Motivated to serving
in leadership role within our technology team (both local and nearshore) *
Self-starter who takes responsibility for all actionable items relevant to
feature progress

Desired Skills 5+ years of Web/Mobile/Smartphone based software and
application testing * Expert level of experience in RoR and Javascript testing
frameworks (RSpec, Cucumber, Jasmine) * Experience with agile methodologies
and support of paired programming * Experience in two or more testing tools
(browserstack, Selenium, JMeter) * Deep understanding of Web technologies
(server and browser, IE/Firefox/Safari, JavaScript and other scripting
languages) * Understanding of load testing methodologies * Meticulous
attention to detail (we're obsessed with our UI being just right) * Attention
to UI detail and experience analysis a must * Strong communication and problem
solving skills

Degree and Positions Held * Minimum 5+ years experience in test automation and
performance testing of client-facing responsive web applications and
smartphone apps.

Job Perks * Competitive salary, benefits (health, dental, and life), a relaxed
and creative working environment, new Macbook Pro, 27” Thunderbolt Monitor,
growth opportunities, and the chance to work alongside award winning talent as
well as from home for the right candidate. Remote opportunity for the right
candidate.

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (Mission), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo allows recruiters to search for the most talented people across the
web. With over 300 million social profiles in its database, powerful search to
surface relevant candidates and patent-pending technology to help discover
candidates who may be open to new opportunities, Entelo dramatically improves
your ability to find the right talent. Our easy-to-use collaborative tools
help streamline the recruiting process and allow recruiters to spend time more
effectively and efficiently.

Our team is small so you'll play an integral role in building something
meaningful. We work hard while respecting that our colleagues have well-
rounded lives, and we strive for a diverse, welcoming, and respectful
environment. We have over 90 customers including Box, Yelp, Square and Groupon
and recently announced our series A round of funding
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-
recruit...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-recruiting-
platform-used-by-box-yelp-and-square-lands-3-5m-from-battery-and-menlo/)

We just moved into a beautiful open office in SOMA right across from the 4th
and King Cal-Train station and near AT&T Park.

Some of our perks include 100% coverage of employee health care premiums, $300
noise-canceling headphone allowance, and 1:1 matching for donations to non-
profits.

Current openings:

Engineering (Data):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer)

Engineering (Full-Stack):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack)

Sales:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/development_representati...](http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/development_representative)

Marketing:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/director_demand_gene...](http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/director_demand_generation)

Customer Success:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director](http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director)

Administrative:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/executive_assistant](http://www.entelo.com/careers/executive_assistant)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com or call
me at 310-351-7275.

------
sparkman55
Rinse ( [http://www.rinse.com](http://www.rinse.com) ) - San Francisco, CA
Rinse is a very early-stage startup (we are only 3 people currently) looking
to bring technology to the dry-cleaning industry. The industry is ripe for
innovation! We're building mobile apps, tackling scheduling and dispatch
problems, and scaling a service at over 10% week-on-week growth for months
now.

I know 'app for laundry' is a tech cliché right now, but we're definitely
encountering real demand. The problem is real, and we're solving it.

The team is very strong, with an HBS grad who grew up in a dry-cleaning family
heading operations, and a Stanford GSB grad with direct consumer startup
experience heading customer acquisition. I'm Stanford CS/EE, have built a few
teams at various startups, and am just starting to build the technology and
team to support this (very viable) business. The tech stack is Heroku / Python
/ Django / Celery / Phonegap / JQuery / Backbone / Twilio currently, but
obviously there is plenty of opportunity to influence technology decisions
early on, and plenty of opportunity to learn new technologies as well. We
expect the next couple of hires to own entire new efforts, and have their
hands in wide-ranging parts of our entire business.

We're looking for a Web Developer or Front-end Developer to develop interfaces
for our customers, tools for our personnel, and visualizations for our
managements. Ideally, this person would also have an active role in the design
process as well, either leading design or working with our contract designer.

We're also looking for a Director of Marketing. Rinse is a quintessential B2C
business, with plenty of opportunities for online advertising, offline
collateral, partnerships, and 'growth hacking.' We're building a scalable
business model and the technology to support it, now help us scale the
business. Please see a job description at
[http://bit.ly/1dLJigo](http://bit.ly/1dLJigo) \- The sky's the limit!

Finally, if anyone in San Francisco is looking to make a few extra dollars
part-time, Rinse is hiring part-time Associates to help us deliver clothes. We
pay $25 per hour for a handful of hours per week. Perhaps it would be a way
for some of you bootstrapping startups to earn a little extra cash? To apply
to the Driver / Associate position, fill out this web form:
[https://docs.google.com/a/rinse.com/forms/d/1kWZYu1kg1r8kxdD...](https://docs.google.com/a/rinse.com/forms/d/1kWZYu1kg1r8kxdDC9ObKdgQP_1NYcX7ZDEaa3dQxr6E/viewform)

Hacker News has definitely been our most successful recruiting channel. Thank
you! Feel free to contact me at sam@rinse.com with questions, comments, or
applications.

------
amiramir
New York City - Thingi (working title)

Fulltime Hardware and Software Positions in NYC (Chelsea/Flatiron)

Be the one of the first engineers at a Samsung-backed hardware startup

Thingi is a startup at The Samsung Accelerator in NYC and we are hiring full-
time engineers. This is an opportunity to jump in at the start of a project
and do influential, fun, and rewarding work, which will get noticed quickly.

You want this job if you are after a non-trivial technical challenge, a
startup environment and the ability to help shape and deliver a new consumer
product. You'll be working with a small team of product designers and software
engineers and hardware engineers to build a reliable, elegant and clever
mobile accessory from scratch. As a team we need to prototype and take to
production a system that involves consumer hardware, signal processing, data
analytics and user interface. We don't have any boring jobs and if I could
clone myself and simultaneously become a tech genius, I would apply.

Samsung Accelerator is a place for entrepreneurs and inventors to do good work
in an aesthetically pleasing, friendly and respectful environment. You will be
around a lot of other bright people working on many other products. It's a
collaborative place to work where you'll get exposed to all kinds of ideas.
And there are snacks.

On the software side, we like Python, Go, C and Clojure. We think that well-
tested code is better code. We understand that Objective-C, Javascript and
Java are the tools of the trade on certain platforms and do are best to create
elegant and reliable high-performance software with them. On the hardware side
we are likely using Bluetooth Low Energy and UWB in ultra-portable form
factors. We are concerned with power consumption, size, wireless range and
durability.

We’d prefer to hire you as a full-time employee (with benefits) but we can
also hire you as a contractor if you’d prefer.

Specifically we are looking for first engineer in each of the following areas:

\- Electrical Engineering/Hardware Design and Prototyping You'll perform
system architecture, specify parts, layout the circuits, work on firmware and
oversee production.

\- Mechanical Engineering/Design and Prototyping You'll perform design for
mechanical packaging, power and work with electrical engineers to oversee
production.

\- Software Engineering/Signal Processing You'll perform software
architecture, algorithm development, rapid prototyping and production code.

\- Software Engineering/UX Development You'll perform rapid prototyping, web
development, mobile app development and production code.

Please send inquiries to jobs@thingi.co and include a résumé, references and
descriptions of any relevant projects.

------
mavelikara
AppDynamics -- San Francisco, CA -- H1B welcome

AppDynamics is a successful, well-funded startup in Application Performance
Management space. Our product and business model are proving to be quite
disruptive in a very large market. Companies like Netflix, Priceline.com,
Deutsche Bank, Williams Sonoma, Betfair and Expedia are using AppDynamics to
ensure the performance and availability of their revenue-critical
applications.

AppDynamics' traditional products for JVM, CLR, PHP and Node.js kick ass at
measuring server-side performance across your app. But with the shift to
highly interactive websites and mobile apps, an increasing number of
performance problems are caused by client-side code or internet latency. End-
User Monitoring measures the performance that your real users' experience by
instrumenting client-side platform APIs. EUM complements server-side
monitoring, but comes with its own set of challenges:

* Client-side platforms are not designed for easy instrumentation. How can we extract meaningful performance data from web browsers, iOS, and Android?

* Client-side performance performance is confounded by the huge variability in devices, workloads, and network latency. How can we make sense of this complex, noisy, multi-dimensional data?

* How can we cope with the volume of performance data flooding in from millions/billions of users?

* How can we incorporate client-side and server-side data into a complete picture of app performance?

Here are the components of our system, and what it takes to work on them:

Browser Agent:

* Write fast, bulletproof instrumentation for JavaScript that can run inside any web app across hundreds of browser versions.

* Understand behavioral and performance idiosyncrasies of various browsers.

* Incorporate new timing specifications from W3C performance working group, but develop fallback timing techniques for other browsers.

Mobile Agents:

* Build fast, bulletproof instrumentation for iOS (Objective-C) and Android (Java) platform APIs that can run inside any app across thousands of devices.

* Understand mobile app architecture and frameworks, identify strategies to extract user actions, performance and system crash data.

* Understand iOS, Android, and Dalvik internals, and the characteristics and constraints of mobile platforms in general.

Cloud:

* This is the processing platform that receives data from the agents. It's a scalable data processor and analytics engine (think real-time map/reduce) built on Amazon Web Services.

* Process billions of end-user requests from some of the biggest sites in the world.

* Scale with AWS infrastructure components (EC2, S3, DynamoDB, EMR, etc).

* Ensure zero downtime, zero data loss, continuous deployment, multi tenant, multi version, etc.

* Analyze huge volumes of data with statistical techniques, machine learning, predictive analysis.

UI:

* Design and build learnable, usable, data-rich HTML5 UI that helps users discover, triage, and root-cause performance problems.

* We use AngularJS and TypeScript.

I work in the EUM team and we are looking to expand. If you have skills or
interest pertaining to any of the above-mentioned areas, please write to me at
bthomas@appdynamics.com

------
navneetloiwal
Shopular (shopular.com) - Palo Alto, CA

Shopular's mission is to create the most delightful and effortless experience
for saving money while shopping. The iOS and Android apps have over 11,000
reviews and widely loved. Time featured Shopular as one of the 50 Best iPhone
Apps of 2013. Shopular is backed by Y Combinator and Sequoia Capital. We are a
small, tight-knit team of four high-caliber engineers from Google, Shopkick,
Ooyala and Loopt.

We are growing the engineering team and looking for experienced and eager
individuals who share our passion for creating consumer experiences that just
work. You will get to start at the ground floor at a startup that has received
significant backing.

Our stack: iOS/Android, Python, Postgres, Redis

* iOS Engineer Master of iOS with significant prior experience building beautiful consumer-facing app(s) with a large number of users. You have built complex apps from scratch. When needed, you are comfortable jumping into the backend (python or ruby experience preferred) to build features to support the app.

* Android Engineer Master of Android with significant prior experience building consumer-facing app(s) with a large number of users. You have built complex apps from scratch. When needed, you are comfortable jumping into the backend (python or ruby experience preferred) to build features to support the app.

* Backend Engineer You can handle the entire backend stack including the DB, production app servers, web servers, caching. You have built systems with significant scale and low latency performance. You have deployed and maintained servers, built DB schemas to scale, used effective caching for performance, handled high throughput systems. You will lead the entire backend.

* Full-Stack Engineer You are a go-getter, fast learner, get-work-done engineer. You love new challenges and find creative solutions for problems. You are comfortable building features in the backend, to creating web UI using JS/HTML.

* Data Analyst You love playing with data to squeeze the right insights from it. You are an expert at SQL and scripting languages to gather and massage the data.

* Product Designer You have experience building mobile app interfaces. You are full-stack and can handle interface and UX design and also the visual design. You strive to build the most clean and delightful UIs that can improve lives of millions of users. You stress about every part of the UX and every pixel of the UI.

All roles require strong prior experience. If you have been looking for an
early-stage startup opportunity where you can create a significant impact and
be part of a stellar team, we may be the right fit. Lets talk more!

Join us in our quest to transform physical retail and create the most
intuitive consumer experiences. See more at shopular.com and we look forward
to hearing from you at join@shopular.com

------
edwardog
__Shopify __

Shopify is the best platform for online stores, as well as a diverse company
of happy polyglots who hack on everything between UX, data warehouses, and
low-level CRuby VM performance issues. We value personal growth, and developer
quality of life in a huge way and show it by having safe deployment systems
anyone can trigger; facilitated retrospectives + off-sites with Corey Haines;
GitHub and PRs for everything; small, mixed teams of folks with 0 to 30 years
of experience, and encouragement from the still-hacking CEO to give back to
open source on company time.

[http://shopify.com/careers](http://shopify.com/careers) – apply to any
dev/ops job and mention HN and I’ll give you a hand.

Here’s a sampler of the current teams at work:

 _Reports_

High throughput + realtime tools for customers; we hired the author of SkyDB
to continue making it more awesome. People on this team have backgrounds in
low-level kernel work, Smalltalk VM development, and deployment of national
wireless systems.

 _Stack_

The right thing to do should be the easiest thing to do; this team works on
things like implementing Kafka across the entire Shopify system to let anyone
pub/sub to any call-site, opening the door for easy
instrumentation/experimentation.

 _Performance_

We’re in the process of sharding Shopify in order to isolate and better
service stores experiencing $3000000+/hour flash sales. People working on
IBM’s specialized JVM are now hacking here, while also contributing context
threading patches to CRuby off the side of their desk for fun.

 _Point of Sale_

If you like making beautiful hardware + beautiful software that you can see
used by customers who tell you this is the Holy Grail of retail systems, then
you go here.

 _Operations_

Engineers here work on projects like Chef, distributed cloud+iron failover
systems, DDOS mitigation stuff and our new datacenters.

 _More teams_

Data (giant, columnar data-stores + PhD withbackgrounds in finance and
astrophysics)

Admin (Batman.js + UX professionals + designers who code)

Self help (machine learning for people learning)

Apps (JS SDKs for seamless iframes + APIs)

Checkout (provide low-latency experiences while dealing with high-latency
payment gateways; don’t drop any of the zillion$$$ going by)

Platform + Growth (biz dev science + gamification of ecommerce education)

Internal tools (Fast Company-covered staff bonus system aka “Unicorn”,
Bayesian classification of customer questions assigned to support experts,
hand-made phone queueing systems wrapped around Twilio, etc., etc.)

Billing (hard-core testers need only apply)

Payments (integrations with Stripe + fraudster f-ing)

Core/API (everything not here)

(more but secret)

Seeking full-time programmers, and data analysts to work in Toronto, Montreal,
and Ottawa, Canada. We’ll help with visas. Seeking operations staff anywhere
(remote friendly).

[http://shopify.com/careers](http://shopify.com/careers) – apply to any
dev/ops job and mention HN and I’ll give you a hand.

~~~
icpmacdo
I was just at the Ottawa Shopify office for startup weekend, they are really
fantastic.

------
shocks
Yearbook Machine - London, UK (Shoreditch) - Graduate / Junior PHP Developer

[http://yearbookmachine.com/jobs/graduate-php-
developer](http://yearbookmachine.com/jobs/graduate-php-developer)

Yearbook Machine is a fast-growing technology startup company, supplying
leavers' yearbooks to schools and universities across the UK and Europe. Since
being founded in 2009 by recent Cambridge and UCL graduates who noticed a gap
in the market when making their own leavers' yearbook, we have had
considerable success: over the past two years our sales have grown more than
tenfold and we are now the market leader in the UK. After a particularly
successful academic year in 2012-2013, we’re expanding our development team
and are now looking for an ambitious Junior / Graduate Developer to help us to
continue to grow.

Your job will involve working on many different aspects of our software and
technology systems. We’ve managed to automate a highly complex design process,
allowing us to create customised book layouts at the push of a button. This
has involved bringing together many of the latest and most exciting software
technologies and combining them in new ways to build a genuinely innovative
piece of engineering. While we won’t expect you to understand it all straight
away, you’ll be given the freedom to work on whichever parts of the system
most interest you, and will be supported by the rest of the development team
in learning the best practices of modern software engineering. This will
include opportunities to get involved with: front-end development using the
latest OOP JavaScript frameworks, back-end development, DevOps and automated
server provisioning using Chef and Vagrant, automated testing, continuous
integration and automated layout design.

Working at Yearbook Machine is not the corporate grind: we’re a small group of
like-minded, focused individuals working to create a product we genuinely
believe in. We work hard but our environment is relaxed and friendly. Our
office is based in a light and airy converted warehouse in central Shoreditch,
which we share with another design startup. We're currently a team of just 6
people, 5 of whom are developers.

Requirements

    
    
      - 2:1 above in Computer Science or other similarly technical degree subject
      - Experience with OOP and at least some knowledge of modern software development paradigms such as MVC
      - A genuine passion for technology: we’ll be interested to see what you’ve been doing in your spare time!
    

Benefits

    
    
      - Highly competitive, above-market salary
      - Generous stock options
      - The best equipment: Your choice of computer and monitor(s) and a comfortable chair
      - Job satisfaction: we make a product that is fun to build and that our customers love!
    

To apply, please email your CV and cover letter to jobs@yearbookmachine.com
with the subject “Graduate / Junior PHP Developer”

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 15mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with funding some of the biggest names in the
valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch Kapor...), and we're
one of the fastest growing education companies of all time. We're the only
non-YC company that Paul Graham has ever invested in.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. We have a strong team, an extremely comfortable and relaxed
environment and great salary + benefits. If you're a strong hacker who wants
to use JavaScript to change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/    
    
      --------------------------  
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:
[http://www.classdojo.com/jobs](http://www.classdojo.com/jobs)

We're particularly looking for:

    
    
      * Frontend Engineer
    
    

\--------------------

What's the role?

\--------------------

At the core of ClassDojo is a node.JSON API built on node.js which makes use
of multiple services and handles hundreds of requests per second. The frontend
web application talks to this API, and it's a single page app that uses our
own (soon to be open-sourced) JS framework - mojo.js - which combines the best
bits of Backbone, Ember and Angular. That means great templating with powerful
and efficient data-binding, but plenty of flexibility to build apps quickly.
You'll work on this and other awesome tools, and you'll build a lot of user-
facing features that go out to millions of kids around the world every day.
It's pretty rare to have impact like this, and as much freedom as we'll give
you. Everyone on our team agrees that this is the most exciting phase of the
company that we've seen, and we're growing so quickly that we're all very
eager to meet and work with you!

\--------------------

What skills are we looking for?

\--------------------

* This is primarily an engineering role, rather than being design or CSS focused. We'd like you to be really strong on JavaScript fundamentals, up-to-date with modern JS engineering, and familiar with advanced DOM manipulation.

* Having said that, some minimal design chops would be cool...

* ...but not essential. We do have designers.

* A good sense of product and a desire to have a creative role in designing product features is important to us.

* You love building things well and building them quickly - like us!

The best way to show this off is to point to things you've built. We'd love to
see personal projects which demonstrate the above.

Is this you? Apply here: [https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-
classdojo/](https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/)

------
makmanalp
Custommade ([http://www.custommade.com/](http://www.custommade.com/)) -
Cambridge, MA

Full-time devs. Frontend Backbone.js / jquery. Backend Python work, would
likely be working with Django. Looking for more senior people, as well as a
tech lead for the team.

We're a two-sided marketplace that does matchmaking between professional
artisans / craftsmen and buyers. You post your dreams, we find someone to make
it real. People come up with some crazy ideas like a custom made quidditch set
/ proposal ring: [http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/a-very-harry-potter-
pro...](http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/a-very-harry-potter-proposal/) Or
and r2d2 engagement ring:
[http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/r2d2-engagement-
ring/](http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/r2d2-engagement-ring/) Or a portal
one: [http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/not-your-typical-
engage...](http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/not-your-typical-engagement-
ring-custom-jewelry-for-gamers/) We're a small, tightly knit eng team.
Boilerplate about stack / team here:
[http://engineering.custommade.com](http://engineering.custommade.com) Various
Engineering Positions open:
[http://www.custommade.com/careers/](http://www.custommade.com/careers/)

\-------------------

We're funded by Google Ventures and a ton of others:
[http://www.crunchbase.com/company/custommade-
ventures](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/custommade-ventures) so paying you
well is not an issue. We recently raised an 18 million series B! We're
growing, and with that comes scaling challenges. But it's all part of the fun.
We have a great team and a great environment that focuses on customers and
product development. When I'm working on product stuff, I get to collaborate
with product / UX / support people day to day to build a product that meets a
real business need, and makes everyone happy. But when I just need to bang out
some code, people leave me alone. When I'm working on platform or
architectural stuff, I get great advice and feedback from my coworkers.
Expressing opinions and having discussion is encouraged. Friday afternoons are
refactoring / innovation day to scratch your good code itch. Work / life
balance is great. Bureaucracy is at a minimum.

Devs get a macbook pro, a huge thunderbolt display, and an Aeron chair.

We love contributing to Open Source, here is a list of what we've released so
far, with more to come:
[https://github.com/SawdustSoftware](https://github.com/SawdustSoftware) We
also regularly participate in and sponsor the Boston Python group, which is
the largest python user group in the world. I've spoken there twice so far. We
also often help stream the event for them, check it out here:
[http://www.youtube.com/bostonpython/](http://www.youtube.com/bostonpython/)
Tech blog here:
[http://engineering.custommade.com/sawdustsoftware/](http://engineering.custommade.com/sawdustsoftware/)

You're a low-ego programmer who is always learning, has pushed code to
production innumerable times, and doesn't cringe at the prospect of
collaborating with a team of non-techies every so often. You know the modern
web stack well, and specialize in at least one part of it. Get in touch with
our hiring person at ellen -at- custommade-dot-kom. Let her know that "Mali"
sent you.

==================

If you have any eng-related questions, you can guess my work email.

------
mknoke
Senior Ruby on Rails Developer (m/f) Berlin

SponsorPay fuels the app economy by providing smarter solutions for ad
monetization and is the world’s leading value-exchange advertising platform.
Our innovative solution drives the monetization of premium content on
platforms such as Facebook, iOS and Android through brand engagement, user
acquisition and direct response ad campaigns.

In an era when 90% of all apps in the Apple App Store are free, our solutions
are crucial for publishers trying to generate revenue. Our innovative
solutions help publishers to monetize their apps through smarter forms of
advertising.

We work with thousands of partners including leading publishers Zynga,
Electronic Arts, Ubisoft and OutFit7 as well as renowned advertisers such as
Coca-Cola, Samsung, Warner Brothers and Volkswagen. Moreover SponsorPay has
been honored as one of the world’s top private advertising companies by
OnMedia, OnMobile, Red Herring, White Bull and others.

We are headquartered in Berlin with offices in San Francisco, New York, Los
Angeles, London, Paris, Istanbul, Shanghai, Seoul and Tokyo. For our Berlin
office we are currently looking for a Senior Ruby on Rails Developer.

Your role • Design, develop and maintain an in-game advertising & monetization
platform, based on RoR • Be part of a SCRUM team that focuses on one of the
SponsorPay Products (e.g. our Mobile App Distribution Product or our
Brandengage Video Platform) • Full stack development from the database all the
way to the browser • Mentor and coach other developers • Help identify new
technologies and techniques that can improve our apps or our development
processes

Your skills • Passionate about software development - naturally you have your
own pet projects • Experience driving professional Ruby on Rails projects in
an Agile environment • 5+ years software development experience, 3+ years
experience with Ruby • OO design skills • Strong testing background (TATFT) •
Very comfortable with Git and Github • Proactive with a focus on getting
things done

Awesome Extras • Experience with high-traffic production systems with 1000s of
requests per second • Experience with one or more of the MVC JavaScript
frameworks (Ember, Backbone, Batman, Angular…) • NoSQL experience

What We Offer • Work in a team with more than 15 talented developers, a lot of
them senior • Product driven environment • Casual work environment
characterized by flat hierarchies, a family-like atmosphere and open
discussion • Support and assistance in relocating from outside of Berlin •
Competitive remuneration package • Fruit & free drinks everyday :)

Learn more about our development team at
[http://sponsorpay.github.com/](http://sponsorpay.github.com/) Visit us at
www.sponsorpay.com/careers or write us via jobs@sponsorpay.com

------
kbmax
HTML5 Javascript Developer - Virtual Office - REMOTE
[http://www.kbmax.com/company/careers](http://www.kbmax.com/company/careers)

The Culture

KBMax is a rapidly expanding software & services company based in Austin, TX
with technology centers in the Bay Area and Parma, Italy. Our product
configurators automate the design and quote process for custom manufactured
products around the world.

Our virtual office model requires professionals who understand communication,
accountability, and teamwork. We succeed because our people are responsible to
each other and care about the company. This entrepreneurial attitude is
important to our culture and is built into compensation packages for
appropriate employees.

The work includes occasional travel to customer sites in the US and Europe.
These trips provide great opportunity for the KBMax team to bond while
exploring local and corporate cultures. We also provide a yearly two day off-
site in Wine Country to encourage team building.

Our employees are at their best when happy and rested. Four weeks paid
vacation is standard for new hires with flexible scheduling for personal and
sick days.

The Position

You will telecommute with periodic meetings at our San Jose offices and
occasionally travel to customer sites in the US and Europe. We will consider
exceptional applicants located anywhere. Salary and benefits will be
competitive based on experience level with potential for equity in company
based on performance.

As a KBMax developer, you will utilize your mastery of HTML, CSS, and
Javascript to engineer the front-end of our next generation cloud-based
configurator platform. You will utilize current and powerful technologies like
AngularJs and LESS to develop new and creative user experiences. Your work
will require a focus on collaboration, accessiblity, and globalization, and
will be used on a myriad of devices (desktop, tablets, mobile).

You will be flexible and adaptive in your work, and have a strong and
persistent desire to learn. As you become comfortable at KBMax, you will be
encouraged to grow and expand your horizons. We have many fields of expertise
for a developer to expand into, including 3D (WebGL & CAD API’s), Enterprise
Software Integration (Salesforce.com, ERP), Web APIs, Cloud Architecture,
Databases & Search (Lucene).

You will be comfortable talking to customers, demoing your work in front of
small audiences, and speak fluent English. Communication is paramount at
KBMax.

Please be prepared to present a strong portfolio of work during the interview
process.

Responsibilities

* Architect, develop, maintain and test our next generation cloud configurator platform * Collaborate with a small team of developers in a fast-paced agile environment * Engage with KBMax engineers and customers for feedback, feature requests, and solutions

Required Qualifications

* BA/BS or equivalent experience * Languages: HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, LESS or SASS * Libraries: AngularJS, JQuery

Extra Points for Experience in...

* 3D Development using WebGL * Enterprise Software Integration (CRM, ERP) * TSQL * ASP.NET Web API (C#) * Visual Rule Languages

How to Apply

Interested parties please send resumes and highlight matching qualifications
to jobs@kbmax.com. Please include expected salary ranges. Outsourcing
development companies and non-US work eligible applicants need not apply.

------
pdegnan
Web Application Developer for Marvel Entertainment - NYC

[http://marvel.com](http://marvel.com)

==================================================

Marvel Entertainment is seeking a talented Web application developer.

At Marvel you will work with a top-notch development team building the engine
which powers Marvel’s successful online businesses. You will work closely with
a creative and canny product team on Web and mobile products used by millions
of users a month. You will give technical input during product design and aid
other developers in adopting new technologies and methodologies. You will help
implement innovative, cool solutions which excite both long-time Marvel fans
and new users alike.

Developers at Marvel tackle problems like:

\+ Creating fast, responsive web sites and apps which entice long-time Marvel
fans and new users alike

\+ Building and maintaining a digital comics subscription product that
advances industry-leading storytelling and marketing innovations \+ Creating a
recommendations algorithm for comic readers that mines semantic and
transaction data for user preferences \+ finding innovative ways to visualize
and explore one of the richest IP and metadata sets you’ll ever work with
(like this:
[http://marvelentertainment.tumblr.com/post/30536120271/marve...](http://marvelentertainment.tumblr.com/post/30536120271/marvel-
universe-data))

The successful candidate will have a specialty in server-side Web development
but will be comfortable learning and diving into any part of the technology
stack. They will enjoy working with both non-technical and technical resources
in a highly collaborative environment. They will use their knowledge of
Marvel’s and the Web’s technical capabilities to drive product development.

Responsibilities:

\+ Development and implementation of desktop and mobile Web applications using
PHP and MVC frameworks in a LAMP environment.

\+ Work with traditional software lifecycle methodologies. Create design
documents when and as required. Perform coding, debugging and testing.

\+ Participate in design brainstorming sessions, technical design reviews,
formal code reviews, bug triage, and functional walkthroughs.

Qualifications:

We are a LAMP shop, but look for team members who share the conviction that
programming is our discipline and languages are details. Nobody here has ever
written code in only one language. Having said that, we’re looking for:

\+ 3+ years hands-on experience with server-side Web and MVC development

\+ 3+ years hands-on experience with SOAP, REST and XML-RPC Web services

\+ Demonstrated experience working on high-traffic properties

\+ Strong sense of ownership and urgency

\+ Ability to juggle multiple projects, set priorities and meet deadlines

\+ Critical thinking skills and a high attention to detail

Working at Marvel:

Why do you want to work for Marvel?

\+ Full package of benefits including health insurance, 401k, park admission,
and all other benefits, provided by The Walt Disney Corporation.

\+ The Marvel brand represents action and innovation around the world. You’d
work where the best and most successful movies, comics, and TV shows are
created.

\+ We believe in supporting the professional and technical development of our
people.

\+ + In the past year, members of the team have been sent to Google I/O, WWDC,
Edge Conference, and Lucene/Solr Revolution

\+ + We have presented at local NYC coding meetups

\+ + We are running a “Seven Languages in Seven Weeks” book club, just because
it’s interesting to learn new coding paradigms

\+ + We have had visitors give talks on topics including: golang.org, Google
Glass, OO theory, and the production process for print and digital comics

\+ We respect and welcome people of all genders, cultures, faiths, and
orientations. Diversity = strength.

Reach out to pdegnan@marvel.com or @pauldegnan if you're interested!

------
paulc
New York, NY OR REMOTE - DailyBurn.com

Hi, DailyBurn is hiring for a Senior Web Developer position and a Senior
Android Developer position

We are open to people in NYC (we work out of the IAC office in Chelsea) or
Remote. For Remote folks we prefer North America or willingness to work a
North American day (time wise). We're looking for full time employee
candidates.

We have several development team members that work 100% remote and have been
doing remote work as a company since day 1.

DailyBurn is part of IAC so we have a lot of resources to pull from that IAC
can offer.

You’ll have the chance to work on a variety of products and platforms (web,
mobile, TV, and other media platforms), and will help scale our products to a
rapidly growing audience.

Your skills:

Android: We're looking for a solid track record of delivering Android apps and
preferrably some open source java work. Strong Java skills and the ability to
demonstrate that you have a strong understanding of Android UX and UI.
Experience with other technologies is a plus since we work on a lot of
platforms. Have a look at our apps on the App store (just search for
DailyBurn)

\- Full listing: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/dailyburn/android-
developer/aHB...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/dailyburn/android-
developer/aHBf7m2Omr4OoWeJe4iefn?ref=rss&sid=68)

Senior Web Developer: Experience building and launching production software
with Ruby on Rails (or similar web frameworks), experience working with
Node.js or Google's Go language are also a big plus as we run both in
production.

\- Full listing: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/dailyburn/ruby-on-rails-
develop...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/dailyburn/ruby-on-rails-
developer/aFxfWoKkOr4OU3eJe4egig?ref=rss&sid=68)

Technologies We Use:

\- Our core web stack is Ruby on Rails, Nginx, and Unicorn.

\- We use Node.js for real-time services

\- We use Go for background processing

\- We store data using MySQL, Redis, and MongoDB.

\- Platforms we run on: iOS, Android, Roku, Smart TV, Google TV, Xbox, and
more coming.

\- We have 2 Android apps, a Google TV app and are development on a new
Android platform app along with a major update to our primary Android phone
app.

DailyBurn brings fitness and nutrition to members, anytime, anywhere, by
streaming HD-quality workouts in a variety of disciplines from dance and high-
intensity cardio to yoga, kettlebells and strength training. Our focus is
creating and delivering amazing in home workouts.

If you're interested feel free to apply to the listings or email me directly:
paul@dailyburn.com mention the HN posting :)

If you reached out to me in the past feel free to ping me again, thanks!

------
veritas9
San Francisco Bay Area - Livefyre, Adroll, Chegg, Storm8

We just launched Coding Challenge Billboard AD on the 101 to make things a
little more exciting:)
[http://blog.codeeval.com/codeevalblog/bridgeschallenge](http://blog.codeeval.com/codeevalblog/bridgeschallenge)

Solve the Bay Bridges challenge and apply to all four at once.
[http://www.codeeval.com/bridges](http://www.codeeval.com/bridges)

###

Some positions open:

Livefyre - Mobile iOS Engineer

Livefyre is looking for a seasoned Mobile Developer to bring our real-time
conversation platform to the next level of amazing on Apple devices. The
Mobile Developer – iOS will lead the charge of Livefyre mobile development for
Apple devices – starting with our iOS SDK. We are working with big data,
thousands of customers, exponential traffic growth, and are rapidly on our way
to billions of monthly page views. This is an incredible opportunity for you
to join a growing team solving extremely challenging engineering issues.

    
    
        Proven ability in iOS development with 2-3 years of shipping apps
        Expert experience with Objective-C
        Understands iOS performance techniques
        Other strong OO programming experience
        Experience building rich client-side applications against HTTP APIs
        Experience with Java and Android development is a huge plus
        Understands UX and design principles
        Strong grasp of CS fundamentals, algorithms, data structures, and design patterns
        Strong familiarity with Git or similar SCM
        Troubleshooting (especially under fire)
        Loves writing documentation
    
    
    

Adroll - Back-end Engineer

For this key position, you must write solid code, understand complex systems,
competently evaluate scalability trade-offs (eg, disk vs cpu vs memory), and
quickly troubleshoot issues. You learn fast and are excited to dig into the
latest technologies. Our stack includes Python, Erlang, RabbitMQ, PostgreSQL,
HBase, Hadoop, Redis and our own open-sourced solutions. More than anything,
you do your best work when you have lots of freedom and can take ownership of
your projects from concept to finish.

    
    
        BS or MS in computer science or related field
        Has a genuine interest in Open Source and has personal projects
        Experience with NoSQL technologies such as Redis, Cassandra, HBase, and/or Hive
        Knowledge of Amazon EC2 or other cloud-computing services
        Knowledge of Python and its libraries
        You know how to construct a traffic light build status sign
        Humor
    
    

Chegg - Senior Software Engineer, Java

    
    
        Create and support highly scalable and fault tolerant java based systems.  We deal with financial transactions, so mistakes are literally costly.  We highly value test driven development.  We’re not a TDD team… yet.  You will participate in improving our team to reach TDD nirvana.
        Our systems are designed around a plug-in architecture.  At this time our team owns the plug-in development.   The goal is to provide a platform utilized by the other engineering teams.  We want to build the platform and then get out of the way. You will help build out the missing components to make this a truly self-serve platform.
         We’re constantly looking for ways to improve application performance.  Our systems are indirectly customer facing.  When a customer adds an item to a cart they are using our systems.  Get it working, then make it fast.  When we mention tenured vs. nursery sizing you know we’re talking about GC tuning.  Via code reviews and other feedback you’ll guide junior engineers with your performance coding experience.
    
     

Requirements

    
    
        Experience at an ecommerce company or other 24x7 critical operation
        Excellent hands-on experience with java (5+ years)
        Know and love RESTful services
        Experience with both RDBMS ( prefer MySQL ) and NoSQL
        Experience working in a Linux/Unix development environment
        Excellent problem solving and troubleshooting skills
        BS in Computer Science or related discipline
    
    

Storm8 - Software Engineer

Storm8 is looking for world class Software Engineer Generalists to help us
develop the next generation of mobile social games! We are looking for fun,
energetic software engineers who have a passion for building great products
and bringing our games to life. So, if you think you have the chops to deliver
something unique come talk to us!

Storm8 (www.storm8.com) is the leader in social mobile gaming with an ever-
growing portfolio of 40+ games across 5 brands. We have 400+ million installs
across 200+ million devices and are self-funded, profitable and have recently
been chosen by San Francisco Business Times as the winner of the “Tech &
Innovation Award” in the “Best Gaming/Entertainment” category.

Qualifications

    
    
        Software Engineers that have the ability to solve complex problems with simple and optimal solutions.
        Jedi coding abilities; writing clean, maintainable, bug-free code
        Engineers who have the ability to learn different technologies and programming languages quickly
        Software Engineer Generalists with experience in iOS development, Android development, web 2.0, start-up, or social/mobile gaming a plus.
        Strong empathy for users
        Excellent written and verbal communication skills
        B.S. Computer Science or equivalent quantitative field preferred

------
dddoctor
We are a group of computer scientists in W.DC , We teamed up in leadership and
would like some newcomers, job is well paying 60k-80k annually , send us your
resume at:

Kabalan@outlook.com if you have BSc only

------
mattt416
Hi All,

Your friendly reminder about WFH.io
([https://www.wfh.io](https://www.wfh.io)), a super-simple site listing full-
time remote / work from home (WFH) tech-related jobs.

Since posting back in September, we've added the following numbers of jobs to
the site:

| Software Development | 42 |

| System Administration | 8 |

| Customer Support | 4 |

| Design | 1 |

| Other | 1 |

Don't forget -- it's completely free to use WFH.io -- both to view and to post
jobs. Please swing by and have a look!

Thanks, Matt @ WFH.io

~~~
_p6xs
This isn't meant to be a list of job boards. Please only submit specific
openings.

~~~
mattt416
Been posting here for months; didn't realize it was a problem. I'll refrain
from doing so in future. The site is completely free (from ads also), so
didn't feel I was stepping on any toes! --Matt

